# Reparacion de computadoras para autos



## Quetzalcoatl33

Me gustaría compartir mis experiencias con ustedes en la reparación de computadoras automotrices  en especial de dodge  y si alguien sabe que tipo de transistores se puede usar para reemplazar los igbt de las computadoras de caravan modelo 1996 gracias...


----------



## Janabrirock

De acuerdo a algo que leí, se supone que sería difícil remplazar el IGBT por un transistor común y corriente, aún intentando con un MOSFET sería difícil porque este IGBT tiene algunas características de los BJT. No sé exactamente que características tiene el IGBT que necesites (frecuencia, voltaje). 

Hay un IGBT, el IR64BC10UDPBF que maneja de 8-60KHz a 600V. Encapsulado TO-220AB. No sé si te sirva; es cosa de que cheques su hoja de datos y lo compares con el que ya no funciona. Por cierto seria interesante contar con la información que tienes sobre computadoras de autos.


----------



## eliseb

Mi hermano tenia el mismo problema con una computadora de caravan 96 que no activaba
las bobinas. Tenia dos transistores (uno por bobina), no pude encontrar sus datasheet, pero encontré unos darlington BU941ZT en Mouser Electronics a $3.17 US. La pata de en medio (2) va a la bobina y la derecha (3) a tierra. Con eso empezó a dar chispa.

La computadora esta sellada con silicon que hay que quitar, no puede salir la placa asi que hicimos una ranura a la caja de aluminio por debajo para desoldar y soldar el transistor.


----------



## zidaemon

Señores ¡¡ tenia años que no posteaba por estos rumbos, el trabajo esta duro ¡¡ Pero les comento que la computadora de mi carro se descompuso, y me salia sumamente caro cambiarla, asi que como buen electronico que soy, me di a la tarea de repararla, y me di cuenta de algo muy peculiar.

La computadora del neon esta hecha para fallar ¡¡¡

Su diseño hace que cuando le entra agua, se descomponga totalmente la computadora, por que se sulfata un componente que no esta dentro del gel protector. Es el unico que no esta protegido por el gel ¡¡¡  

En mi caso, el agua le entro incluso al circuito impreso, y borro varias pistas, pero pues como pude, la hice funcionar y a muy bajo costo.

Todos aquellos que tengan un carro como este, protejan las computadoras de sus carros del agua a toda costa, tiene ese problema de diseño ¡¡

Si piensan que su computadora anda mal, solo hagan el autoscaneo llevando la llave a switch tres veces en menos de 5 segundos, y asi sabran si es ella o no. Si no hay mensajes en el odometro, significa que la computadora, murio, pero es una solucion sumamente facil. 

Me lleve 1 mes completo, perO quedo jaja ¡¡¡ Yufu   HuriVe ¡¡¡


----------



## ETTORE

entonces el del srt-4 es igual? mmm, ya me imagino porque los autos de chrysler se devaluan mucho


----------



## zidaemon

Tuve que leerme todo el manual de servicio del neon 2005, incluso lei del 2000, y llego a la siguietne conclusion:

La computadora del turbo es la mas completa, tiene chips adicionales a la computadora del SE, Pero si al turbo le "quitas algunos chips y circuitos de control" queda "casi listo para el SE" osea el circuito impreso es el mismo. Tambien radica en la cantidad de conectores, el turbo tiene un cuarto conector con el color verde que va al turbo. Pero atensión, por eso puse en comillas los textos anteriores, por que no he comprobado que funcione exactamente igual dado que experimentar con 10 mil pesos, no es una opcion jaja. Protejan sus computadoras del agua, por arriba y abajo, y aseguren que no se descomponga ¡¡¡

Ese consejo les doy, por que enamorado de mi carro estoy jaja ¡¡¡


----------



## capitanp

y ya muestra las fotos de la reparacion y como quedo todo 





salud[]S


----------



## mcrven

zidaemon dijo:
			
		

> Señores ¡¡ tenia años que no posteaba por estos rumbos, el trabajo esta duro ¡¡ Pero les comento que la computadora de mi carro se descompuso, y me salia sumamente caro cambiarla, asi que como buen electronico que soy, me di a la tarea de repararla, y me di cuenta de algo muy peculiar.
> 
> *La computadora del neon esta hecha para fallar ¡¡¡*
> 
> Su diseño hace que cuando le entra agua, se descomponga totalmente la computadora, por que se sulfata un componente que no esta dentro del gel protector. Es el unico que no esta protegido por el gel ¡¡¡
> 
> En mi caso, el agua le entro incluso al circuito impreso, y borro varias pistas, pero pues como pude, la hice funcionar y a muy bajo costo.
> 
> Todos aquellos que tengan un carro como este, protejan las computadoras de sus carros del agua a toda costa, tiene ese problema de diseño ¡¡
> 
> Si piensan que su computadora anda mal, solo hagan el autoscaneo llevando la llave a switch tres veces en menos de 5 segundos, y asi sabran si es ella o no. Si no hay mensajes en el odometro, significa que la computadora, murio, pero es una solucion sumamente facil.
> 
> Me lleve 1 mes completo, perO quedo jaja ¡¡¡ Yufu   HuriVe ¡¡¡



*¿Y DE QUÉ CREES QUE VAN A VIVIR LOS POBRES MUCHACHOS DE LA CHRYSLER, CUATE?*


----------



## gruben dario

Se me daño la computadora de mi camioneta chysler se puso en modo de rutina , quiero saber como retirar el silicon de protección de humedad de la computadora de la transmisión , si existe un producto o liquido para quitarlo y así poder analizar los circuitos para repararla


----------



## granjeroverde

yo tengo 1 computador de camión que quedo acá pero esta cubierto con 1 cosa dura (no la caja) que no deja ver nada es como 1 loza color café o marrón brillante le pegué con 1 martillo despacio y abajo es como harina opaca si sabes como diluirlo se lo pido al dueño para desmantelarlo, esta malo el camión no podía pasar los 40 kilómetros por eso se cambio nadie pudo verlo debido a la resina protectora


----------



## maximo velez

Me gustaría saber como puedo reemplazar un igbt, ya que yo e sugerido reemplazos por características basándome en mi experiencia tomando su amperaje y su voltaje estaré actuando correctamente o estaré cometiendo un error. hasta el momento no me han dicho  que no le sirvió espero obtener información  al respecto para poder ayudar a quien lo necesita.

gracias por su atención


----------



## Daniel.more

máximo, yo era el típico que como reparaba equipos muy caros (30.000 euros para arriba) nunca ponía ni siquiera los equivalentes, ponía solo el exacto, hasta que deje de pertenecer a casas oficiales y ya no podía conseguir repuestos, teniendo que recurrir en contra de mis principios y estudios a meter adaptaciones y después de viejo me di cuenta que la mayoría de los circuitos, algunos recambios no son críticos pudiendo ponerle uno similar a ser posible con mejore características y funcionan ok por eso he podio reparar equipos que la competencia nunca pudo....

saludos


----------



## maximo velez

Buenas  buenas  sera que alguien  conoce un  remplazo para un pal007 de un auto radio pioneer gracias por su ayuda  y colaboracion


----------



## mario69

TDA7560 =  Pal007

suerte


----------



## Mannuel E Olivera Chomba

el foro se va a poner interesante ya que no es posile encotrar refacciones para la compu,que sean originales.Adaptar refacciones sera la unica salida.Acompañada de buena información y bastante ayuda de uds.       gracias.


----------



## g_arreglos

No poseo carro con computadora, pero pienso que es un tema muy dificil de abordar por que los fabricantes de computadoras para carros no dan información sertera de los circuitos, uno por la logica electronica que poseemos sabes que posiblemente todo es controlado por un pequeño cpu, que contendra algun sistema operativo, que controla la sincronia de los inyectores, controlas las luces, los diferentes tipos de sensores. ademas los fabricantes saben que hay personas como nosotros que estudiamos, analizamos e investigamos y por eso colocan esa masa sobre el circuito para no poder tener acceso a el, yo voy a seguir investigando y en lo que tenga mas información se las hare llegar, gracias

ing gerardo salazar


----------



## Amaro

Estoy reparando una soldadora inverter y en el primario tiene un transistor igbt en corte es el 2n60A y buscando en santiago , las famosas galerias de sandiego nada, tiendas electrónicas en fin victronics, casa keim, el famosi ibarra  digicom y en la royal nada.

en san diego me decían que lo reemplazara por un mosfet y me querían vender la mula jajajaj

ojala alguien me pueda ayudar , ya que es demasiado complejo encontrar igbt's.

y necesito reemplazarlo o saber como diablos conseguirlo.


Saludos y espero prontas respuestas


----------



## maligno

colega, busque en RS online, ahi tienen una gama de igbt disponibles y otro lugar es en viña la global electrónica también con catalogo online.

pasando a otro tema, a taller me a llegado un cavalier 2.2 con el computador dañado, la falla la presenta en el inyector 4 el cual queda abierto.

revisando descubrí que el integrado que drivea a los inyectores es el que esta malo y este es controlado directo por el microprocesador, la idea para solucionar esto, copio la señal del inyector 1 con 2 transistores y por ende trabajaría el inyector 4, lo cual fue falso ya q al conectar la base del transistor al pulso este dejaba de funcionar, a la base le tenia una r de 10k ahora probaré con un mosfets irf 540 y para copiar el pulso usare un optoacoplador.

Alguno de uds tendrá alguna sugerencia o alternativa para q el inyector trabaje?


----------



## Mannuel E Olivera Chomba

maliqno, los sistemas digitales y en especial los microprocesadores tienen limitaciones de corriente en cada salida si sobrecargas alguna el micro lo detecta como falla y se bloquea. Lo que debes hacer  es amplificar la corriente de la señal, con un buffer de corriente, luego este podrá excitar los dos inyectores, luego tendrías que sincronizar los inyectores.

Esa es mi idea.


----------



## arturo_cerdena

g_arreglos dijo:
			
		

> No poseo carro con computadora, pero pienso que es un tema muy dificil  de abordar por que los fabricantes de computadoras para carros no dan  información sertera de los circuitos, uno por la logica electronica que  poseemos sabes que posiblemente todo es controlado por un pequeño cpu,  que contendra algun sistema operativo, que controla la sincronia de los  inyectores, controlas las luces, los diferentes tipos de sensores.  ademas los fabricantes saben que hay personas como nosotros que  estudiamos, analizamos e investigamos y por eso colocan esa masa sobre  el circuito para no poder tener acceso a el, yo voy a seguir  investigando y en lo que tenga mas información se las hare llegar,  gracias
> 
> ing gerardo salazar



......  uno por la lógica electrónica que poseemos sabes que posiblemente todo es controlado por un pequeño cpu, que contendrá algún sistema operativo, que controla la sincronía de los inyectores, controlas las luces, los diferentes tipos de sensores. ademas los fabricantes saben que hay personas como nosotros que estudiamos, analizamos e investigamos y por eso colocan esa masa sobre el circuito para no poder tener acceso a el, ...........

Estimado Ing. Gerardo Salazar y Sr. Daniel Moore, 
me gustaría conversar con ustedes sobre ese asunto de reemplazo y reparación del computador. Soy Arturo Cerdeña, Ingeniero Electrónico que labore en un Organismo Militar y lo que hacíamos allí era lo siguiente:

1.- Identificar todas las Entradas y Salidas del sistema
2.- Identificar si existe relación entre ellas y la relación con sus sensores.
3.- En un plano con todas las señales se emulaba con un analizador lógico obteniendo de manera digital todas sus funciones.
4.- Después de reconocer todas las señales, se programaba un dispositivo (PIC, PLD, MicroPC) que responda a las señales
      tal como lo haría el original.

Así nosotros podíamos reemplazar sistemas completos en una sola tarjeta.

Si tienen información al respecto, por favor, haganmela llegar para no empezar desde cero.


Saludos 
Arturo


----------



## ottoretto

amigo, y como haces para eliminar el gel protector?? ya que tengo un diodo zener en mi pcm que no me regula el voltaje y me esta causando problemas!


----------



## SORDERO

Me interesa empezar a reparar computadoras de autos pero tengo muy pocos conocimientos de ellas. aunque soy ing. en electrónica y tengo un buen rato en informática, se que estas computadoras son otro rollo. Para empezar a compartir algo se que para eliminar el silicon que las cubre es suficiente con bañarlas en tinher. La mayoría de estas computadoras vienen protegidas con un silicon reseco que se puede eliminar casi totalmente de forma manual y los residuos que queden se eliminan con una brocha y tinher.

saludos
eduardo delsordo


----------



## zidaemon

El gel si esta dificil de quitar, primero quite el gel superior y de los lados, con que? con los dedos para no dañar componentes. ( las manos quedan sucias a mas no poder) Despues, haciendo palanca el circuito impreso se desprende de la carcaza.


----------



## lararich

muy buen foro aqui esta mi aportación aa este tema 

Computadoras Chrysler SBEC 60 pines 

 Este sistema surge a partir de los años 1990 a 1995  con los motores que distinguen por tener señales de referencia y sincronía generadas a través del cigüeñal y el árbol de levas y que también se les asigna el nombre de señales CKP y CMP respectivamente.




El entender el funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz es muy sencillo  si lo representamos por bloques  funcionales  similares  a una computadora Personal (de ahí su nombre). Si la entendemos de esa forma   podremos  diagnosticar y repararlas en caso de estar dañadas.La reparación de estos equipos requiere conocimientos de electrónica Básica, electrónica digital microprocesadores  y microcontroladores

Empezaremos por la fuente de Poder  que viene interna, se caracteriza por diversos factores,  uno de ellos es que es una fuente conmutada (switchada).

Se identifica por partes robustas que involucran  diodos, capacitores, en algunos casos inductores o bobinados, varistores, fusibles  etc.

El suministro de energía a los distintos circuitos electrónicos dentro del ECM( modulo de control del motor) es vital para su buen funcionamiento, en ella radica la estabilidad y el buen desempeño del vehículo, ya que si los voltajes que genera, oscilan por una mala filtración, esto provoca que los componentes se estresen y que también varié en su funcionamiento, manifestando fallas múltiples que se pueden reflejar  en jaloneos, consumo excesivo de combustible, humo negro, fallas intermitentes entre otras.

La fuente en este tipo de computadoras presenta la mayoría de las fallas, esto es por que en CHRYSLER la computadora vienen en el motor, por lo que es sometida a condiciones ambientales severas, ente ellas la temperatura, la cual afecta a los semiconductores y capacitares de tipo radial electrolíticos.  Su vida útil es de 10 años recordando que el sistema SBEC surge en los años de 1990 a 1995  es momento que lleguen a nuestros talleres de servicio.




Los vehículos que utilizan esta computadora son:

Caravan, Towncontry, Voyager con motor 3.0, 3.3 y 3.8
Ram Charger, Ram (2 inyectores) y TBI con motor 3.9, 5.2 y 5.9
Cherokee 4.0 con inyección MPI
Shadow, Spirit, Lebaron, Ney Yorker, Phantom 2.5 TBI americanos y MPI Nacional

Los bloque que integran esta computadora son

    * Sistema de Encendido
    * Sistema de Inyección
    * Sistema de Control

Sistema de Encendido

Debido a que este tipo de computadoras controlan el sistema de encendido internamente sus salidas se caracterizan por ser robustas llegando hasta los 12 amperes y con voltajes pico de 900v en fracciones de segundo

En la siguiente figura se aprecian los disipadores de calor y las pistas gruesas que llegan al conector




Sistema de Inyección

La etapa de inyección de combustible esta regidas por transistores de mediana potencia (menos de 6 amperes) y vienen protegidas por diodos zener. La corriente  que tiene un inyector no excede los 300mA



Sistema de Control

Los encargados del sistema de control son los microcontroladores  de la siguiente figura



Por ultimo mencionaremos que el ruido parásito  es un factor determínate para el mal funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz, los componentes que lo pueden producir son los dispositivos que cuentan con bobinados, tales como el alternador, bobinas de encendido, partes giratorias del motor, líneas de alimentación, etc.

Este ruido produce que la computadora mal interprete las señales y esto repercute en múltiples fallas, como inestabilidad, humo negro, fallas intermitentes, etc.

Si se nos presenta alguna falla como las mencionadas anterior mente tendremos que verificar la etapa de filtrado que mostramos en la siguiente imagen



Esperando que esta informacion se de utilidad 

Su amigo lararich 

Celaya Guanajuato México


----------



## daary

Tendrás entre tu material didáctico algo en relación con la ECU de un Chrysler Cirrus Lx 2.5 V6 automático americano, te lo voy a agradecer mucho.


----------



## lararich

Gracias por tus comentarios

Las computadoras de ese tipo tienen la misma fuente de alimentacion
son una evolucion de la SBEC 

Claro que te puedo apoyar tenemos un taller de Reparación Moludos Electrónicos Automotrices de Gasolina y Diesel  

Que falla presenta ?


----------



## Diego Torres

No pues este post esta bien padre, les traigo un problemita a ver si me pueden echar la mano porfas, es que tengo un volkswagen que ya no arranca, ya revise todo y al parecer es la computadora, ya la abri y revise el circuito pero no encuentro el problema, y lo que le pasa al bocho es que ya no enciende, no se si me puedan echar la mano de que podría ser, se los agradeceria.


----------



## JoniDf

Por que no arranca? falta de chispa? falta de  pulso en los inyectores ? falta de nafta? 
Falta de compresión?


----------



## lararich

si el consejo de anterior para saber que el lo que vas a chechar esta es la ubicación de los semiconductores de las computadoras de volkswagen.  

Q7 = TIERRA PARA LA BOMBA DE GASOLINA
Q8 = SALIDA  BOBINA 
Q1,Q2,Q3 = INYECTORES 

CUALQUIER COSA ESTAMOS AL PENDIENTE


----------



## salvador954

quiero aprender a reparar computadoras automotrices, soy un estudiante de ing electrónica, y pues tengo algo de conocimientos sobre diseño de circuitos, y pues un poco de mecánica ya que yo le hago la mayoría de reparaciones a mis vehículos.
Si hay algún tutorial para aprender a repararlas ??


----------



## lararich

no he encontrado ninguno pero hay un curso en mexico en DIEZ MIL PESO por una semana 

en CISE electronics saludos


----------



## thepanch

zidaemon dijo:


> Señores ¡¡ tenia años que no posteaba por estos rumbos, el trabajo esta duro ¡¡ Pero les comento que la computadora de mi carro se descompuso, y me salia sumamente caro cambiarla, asi que como buen electronico que soy, me di a la tarea de repararla, y me di cuenta de algo muy peculiar.
> 
> La computadora del neon esta hecha para fallar ¡¡¡
> 
> Su diseño hace que cuando le entra agua, se descomponga totalmente la computadora, por que se sulfata un componente que no esta dentro del gel protector. Es el unico que no esta protegido por el gel ¡¡¡
> 
> En mi caso, el agua le entro incluso al circuito impreso, y borro varias pistas, pero pues como pude, la hice funcionar y a muy bajo costo.
> 
> Todos aquellos que tengan un carro como este, protejan las computadoras de sus carros del agua a toda costa, tiene ese problema de diseño ¡¡
> 
> Si piensan que su computadora anda mal, solo hagan el autoscaneo llevando la llave a switch tres veces en menos de 5 segundos, y asi sabran si es ella o no. Si no hay mensajes en el odometro, significa que la computadora, murio, pero es una solucion sumamente facil.
> 
> Me lleve 1 mes completo, perO quedo jaja ¡¡¡ Yufu   HuriVe ¡¡¡



hola que tal, soy nuevo y vengo a dar aqui por el mismo motivo por el que abriste tu computadora, soy el propietario nuevo de un neon 2005 viejo!, lo adquiri y ahora  me doy cuenta que la computadora estaba mal, motivo por el cual me lo vendieron yo me imagino, sucede que un dia no quiso prender, y la causa "la computadora", la abri, removi el gel y me doy cuenta que la computadora estaba ya reparada por alguien más,  haciendole falta unas piezas y teniendo unos puentes feos sobre toda la placa, he buscado diagramas  o algo en que basarme para dejarla de nuevo de fabrica, pero es hasta hoy que no localizo nada, serias tan amable de ayudarme con esto, unas fotos o algo que me pudiera indicar primero, como deberia de ser la computadora, y en segunda que valores deben de devolver las piezas?,

Lo que hace mi computadora es, que todo lo hace bien, excepto el auto no arranca, haciendo autoescaneo me manda un error con el sistema de autoapagado, que el voltaje se encuentra bajo, no recuerdo el numero, pero eso es lo que significa segun el obd2. de antemano te lo agradezco. ya que gastar 8 mil pesos lo haré, pero no ahora.


----------



## maligno

Tengo problemas con una ecu de un fiat brava, por momentos me desconecta la chispa de los cilindros 2 y 3 ,esto segun lei en el manual de taller, es en caso de q el voltaje en el secundario sea muy alto. Por el momento he verificado el buen estado de las bujias y de sus cables. tambien cambie el orden de los transistores que drivean a las bobinas de encendido, y algo mejoro ( por lo menos en ralenti la marcha es mucho mas suave y sin saltos anormales) pero aun asi este fiat no supera los 120 km por hora y el consumo es abusivo. el transistor que usa para excitar las bobinas tiene el numero 990929, la ecu es magneti marelli,
he leido algo q algunas ecu de este tipo presentas problemas de misfire, pero no se cual es la solucion.
a ver que les parece mi problema
saludos.


----------



## mecaste

hey necesito saber como hacer cuando se desconecta la bateria de un auto y la computadora se desconfigura como hacer para configurarla nuevamente


----------



## elbrujo

maligno dijo:


> hola
> Tengo problemas con una ecu de un fiat brava, por momentos me desconecta la chispa de los cilindros 2 y 3 ,esto segun lei en el manual de taller, es en caso de q el voltaje en el secundario sea muy alto. Por el momento he verificado el buen estado de las bujias y de sus cables. tambien cambie el orden de los transistores que drivean a las bobinas de encendido, y algo mejoro ( por lo menos en ralenti la marcha es mucho mas suave y sin saltos anormales) pero aun asi este fiat no supera los 120 km por hora y el consumo es abusivo. el transistor que usa para exitar las bobinas tiene el numero 990929, la ecu es magneti marelli,
> he leido algo q algunas ecu de este tipo presentas problemas de misfire, pero no se cual es la solucion.
> a ver q les parece mi problema
> saludos.



Que tiene que ver la ecu con la chispa de cada cilindro? Por un lado tenes un sensor de posicion que ordena el salto de chispa. 

Tenes que ver si se cumple hasta ahi. Sobre el consumo abusivo ya entran otros aspectos. Cantidad de aire para la mezcla y hasta el catalizador. Tenes scanner para diagnostico? Mira la curva de oxigeno.


----------



## jesus palafox valdez

holA.  primero deveras observar qe  la carcasa o contenedor en la que  biene la computadora es de metal, lo mas recomendable es poner la computadora a una parrilla electrica a calentar ( metal con parrilla NO SILICON PARRILLA ) para qe se despege el silicon de proteccion y asi con ayuda de un trapo la bas depegando poco a poco (jalando con un poc de fuerza pero con precaucion )


----------



## drkns

Hola, me llamo Heber y soy estudiante de Ing. de Telecomunicaciones, y pues como a todos les llego el momento que le falle la computadora de su vehiculo, bueno pues, quisiera documentarme para ver si es factible que me ponga a arreglar mi computadora les agradeceria que me ayudaran y asi aprendemos todos, mi caso es el siguiente:

Tengo un honda civic 95 DX, todo iba excelente, hasta que un dia lo deje estacionado y tres horas despues ya no encendio mas, la cuestion es que lo lleve a que me lo reparan pero lo primero que me dijeron es que tenia chispa y todas las cuestiones mecanicas y electronicas que se pueden realizar a mano, entonces el siguiente paso era pasarle el scanner automotriz, algo que me salio muy caro en mi medio, cuando se scanneo dio errores de todo el  vehiculo, realmente no se cuan experto sea el usuario del scanner pero me dijo que el problema era que la computadora se habia deteriorado y que habia que repararla, o comprar una nueva, un coste muy elevado, por lo tanto me interesa saber si es realmente la computadora que me esta dando problema y como es posible realizarla..

El problema de vehiculo es que enciende pero cuando se suelta el swhitch se apaga, si mantego girado el swhich se queda encendido solo lo suelto y se apaga.  Pero segun el mecanico para saber cual era el error culpable de esto primero habia que hacerle reparacion a la computadora.

Desde ya agradesco su ayuda.

Gracias!!


----------



## maligno

Que tiene que ver la ecu con la chispa de cada cilindro?

Sera necesario explicarlo?
encendido DIS controlado por la ecu,


----------



## elbrujo

maligno dijo:


> Que tiene que ver la ecu con la chispa de cada cilindro?
> 
> Sera necesario explicarlo?
> encendido DIS controlado por la ecu,



a-vi-sa...................


----------



## jose angel mesta

hola la computadora de mi auto se averio soy nuevo en esto alguien me puede eyudar e checarla es un dodge stratus 97 la revise y sospecho de un c.i pero no encuentro informacion del circito al parecer es un modulador por ancho de pulso saludos a todos me dedico a la electronica idustrial si puedo  ayudar en algo


----------



## elektro793

Hola tengo una computadora de un renault clio , en un principio se fundio un diodo y por lo mismo no arrancaba ,( que va desde el pin 20) , lo cambie por uno de mas amperes y da arranque lo que sucede es que se calienta demasiado , lo he probado andando cerca de 15 minutos pero es mucho el calor que genera, espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## elbrujo

Y tenes un corto entonces..


----------



## elektro793

Eso es obio pero donde puedo chequear para ver en que parte esta el cortocircuito , dentro o fuera del computador? Saludos y gracias


----------



## elbrujo

y si es tan ovbio donde va el pin 20? si se quemo el anterior es ese circuito que tenes que revisar.. dentro y fuera..


----------



## elektro793

Gracias brujo por tu ayuda pero , la respuesta que necesito es esa la que tu me haces ... donde va conectado el pin 20 ?y decia que es obio que haya un cortocircuito por que o el diodo toma temperatura por lo mismo ,bueno espero me puedas ayudar . No te molestes no lo dije en forma de critica. Saludos


----------



## elbrujo

pasame el modelo del clio, año, cilindrada, etc.. y me fijo en el circuito eléctrico

Copio este otro hilo donde pregunte, quizás acá sea mas propicio.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-conectada-al-reves-ya-anda-puede-ser-34718/


----------



## elektro793

EL año es 1995 cilindrada 1200 cc . y el computador es un siemens S191729102 . Gracias


----------



## elbrujo

El pin 20 va a la bobina de un  rele K20 de la bomba de combustible. El positivo lo toma de un fuse F14 de 25 Amp y va a la bomba. El Fuse F6 de 30 amp esta en serie con la bobina. Dentro del rele figura un diodo de proteccion con la bobina, o bien esta malo ese diodo o el rele esta consumiendo mas.. La otra es que la etapa de potencia que controla ese rele este mala y que por eso caliente. Mide la corriente que pasa por el pin 20. Ademas en paralelo con el rele de la bomba va conectada la bobina de encendido que a su vez van a los pines 35 y 17 para que la ubiques.. Mide la corriente que tienes entre el pin 3 de la bobina de encendido al estar en paralelo con el pin 20. Asi vemos en cual de las dos ramas tienes mas corriente. Esas dos corrientes estan pasando por el pin 20..


----------



## jose angel mesta

mecaste dijo:


> hey necesito saber como hacer cuando se desconecta la bateria de un auto y la computadora se desconfigura como hacer para configurarla nuevamente



cual es la marca de tu carro modelo y los datos



elektro793 dijo:


> EL año es 1995 cilindrada 1200 cc . y el computador es un siemens S191729102 . Gracias



ok. desconosco el modo de reprogramar esa ecu. pero alguien en el foro lo puede saber creo es cuestion de esperar saludos


----------



## elektro793

Ok , muchas gracias brujo te pasaste , voy a ver y comento. Saludos

Lo que le habian hecho antes de que llegara a mis manos fue cambiarle la bomba de combustible , sensores y desde ahi quedo con ese problema antes de eso solo le costaba arrancar. Espero este comentario sirva. Bueno nuevamente gracias por el dato anterior , como dije, voy a ver y comento, saludos


----------



## elbrujo

De que parte de Chile eres? estuve la semana pasada unos dias por Osorno hasta Temuco y volvi por el paso de Pino Hachado. Como siempre, me trataron de 10 tus compadres.


----------



## elektro793

Soy de Linares , tengo un primo en temuco. Muchas gracias que bueno que tengas amistades aca . Tienes correo electronico? o msn . Bueno el mio es elektro793 hotmail.com


----------



## spanky

jose angel mesta dijo:


> cual es la marca de tu carro modelo y los datos
> 
> 
> 
> ok. desconosco el modo de reprogramar esa ecu. pero alguien en el foro lo puede saber creo es cuestion de esperar saludos


la compu no se desconfigura si se desconecta la bateria, ya que tiene su programa en una memoria eeprom, es decir solo se borra este programa sacando la memoria y accesando a ella.
supongo que el auto no arranca, ya checaste presencia de chispa en los cables de bujias, pulsos en los inyectore, presion de combustible, voltaje y señales de los sensores?


----------



## elektro793

El auto si arranca hay un problema en la ecu , que es un diodo que se funde , poniendole uno de mayor amperes se calienta. el original es de 1A y el que le voy a poner es de 10A . He andado unos dias con uno de 4 A este solo toma temperatura.


----------



## spanky

elektro793 dijo:


> El auto si arranca hay un problema en la ecu , que es un diodo que se funde , poniendole uno de mayor amperes se calienta. el original es de 1A y el que le voy a poner es de 10A . He andado unos dias con uno de 4 A este solo toma temperatura.


que bueno que tengas ubicado tu problema


----------



## elektro793

igual tengo dudas , lo que sucede es que ese diodo no deberia calentarse y deberia funcionar sin problemas , no fundirse, tienes alguna idea , de que puede tratarse, esta solucion que tengo es un parche solamente y no se en que puede influir mas adelante.


----------



## spanky

elektro793 dijo:


> igual tengo dudas , lo que sucede es que ese diodo no deberia calentarse y deberia funcionar sin problemas , no fundirse, tienes alguna idea , de que puede tratarse, esta solucion que tengo es un parche solamente y no se en que puede influir mas adelante.



Pues una de las causas principales es variaciones en la tensión, deberias checar el funcionamiento del regulador de voltaje asi como el cableado del arnes de la ecu


----------



## elektro793

disculpa cual es el arnes de la ecu?


----------



## canales

Hola amigos, siempre he querido aprender acerca de reparaciones de computadoras para carro, igual como muchos lo han posteado en este foro. Pero algunos de ustedes dicen que casi no hay documentación del tema. Entonces, ¿Cómo le hicieron ustedes para aprender? ¿Trabajan en un taller automotriz? ¿Se lanzaron a reparar sin tener experiencia, y el tiempo se las dió?.
Saludos...


----------



## spanky

elektro793 dijo:


> disculpa cual es el arnes de la ecu?


El arnes es el conjunto de cables que llevan y traen señales y energia a la compu.
por un xtremo, quiza el mas visible, estan todos los conectores a los diferentes sensores, por el otro extremo, el mas oculto es el conector o enchufe que llega a la compu.
Muchas veces el tiempo y la humedad corroen las conexiones, dificultando el paso de las señales o voltajes, inclusive el forro de los cables se cuartea y se manifiesta como un "mini corto", otras veces la accion de las leyes de la electronica crea resistencias parasitas y ruidos electronicos que interfieren con el funcionamiento de la compu.
En pocas palabras, el cableado debe estar en buenas condiciones fisicas.

En realidad no hay mucha informacion del tema, la mayor parte del aprendizaje se basa en la experiencia y practica, la compu del auto tiene una arquitectura similar a la pc,aunque en su expresion mas basica.
Existen libros que contienen informacion acerca de las señales que procesan cada marca de autos y sus compus, asi como herramientas para diagnosticarla.
Definitivamente para adentrarse a reparar una compu de auto es necesario tener conocimientos medios de electronica y basicos de mecanica, por eso la diciplina se llama mecatronica.



canales dijo:


> Hola amigos, siempre he querido aprender acerca de reparaciones de computadoras para carro, igual como muchos lo han posteado en este foro. Pero algunos de ustedes dicen que casi no hay documentación del tema. Entonces, ¿Cómo le hicieron ustedes para aprender? ¿Trabajan en un taller automotriz? ¿Se lanzaron a reparar sin tener experiencia, y el tiempo se las dió?.
> Saludos...



En realidad no hay mucha informacion del tema, la mayor parte del aprendizaje se basa en la experiencia y practica, la compu del auto tiene una arquitectura similar a la pc,aunque en su expresion mas basica.
Existen libros que contienen informacion acerca de las señales que procesan cada marca de autos y sus compus, asi como herramientas para diagnosticarla.
Definitivamente para adentrarse a reparar una compu de auto es necesario tener conocimientos medios de electronica y basicos de mecanica, por eso la diciplina se llama mecatronica.


----------



## luismikg

Cuando hablan de computadora de los motores de los automoviles deben de saber que estas no son como las computadoras caseras que todos tenemos si no mas vien se parece a microcontroladores!!


----------



## mmaayykk

antes que nada...agradecer al creador de este espacio que nos permite el intercambio de informacion.
la cuestion es la siguiente: tengo una coputadora del tipo OBDI (creo que asi se define) de 60 pines para una camioneta dodge ram92 , y la cuestion es que el regulador no esta funcionando.
*ya revise el arnes de las conexiones,
*revise la ecu en su interior y no encontre componentes, pistas o fusibles dañados  
me gustaria si es posible que me apoyaran en cuanto al funcionamiento de dicho regulador, ya que no logro comprender bien como funciona,(y casi no hay informacion disponible) me gustaria poder realizar un emulador ya que eso de estar metiendo y sacando la ecu para hacer pruebas es bastante cansado, en fin cualquier apoyo al respecto se agradecera de antemano.
cabe señalar que por el momento este regulador lo tengo externo, pero cuando activo las luces, estas estan parpadeando y obviamente la señal de check-engine siempre esta activa.


----------



## elbrujo

Entiendo que te referis al regulador de voltaje, estas  seguro que esta dentro de la ECU? Cuanto carga la bateria?


----------



## mecatrodatos

Cordial saludo necesito la referencia del elemento que maneja la valvula de paso de aire y  se encuentra en la ecu ya que el elemento se encuentra quemado y no he podido dar con su referencia para reeplazarlo es de 11 pines y esta conectado al disipador de calor en donde se encuntran los transistores que manejan los inyectores lo unico que he podido leer es  st s452xxx en la primera linea y 2890xx en la segunda linea necesito los los numerso a cifras seguidas por las xxx, agradeceria la colaboracion.


----------



## mmaayykk

elbrujo dijo:


> Entiendo que te referis al regulador de voltaje, estas  seguro que esta dentro de la ECU? Cuanto carga la bateria?



si estoy seguro de ke el regulador es interno.......y no esta funcionando, es decir no carga en absoluto a la bateria....tan es asi que cuando empezo el problema me di cuenta de que no cargaba por que el auto comenzo a jalonearse y el marcador de la bateria se mostraba con el nivel en picada....cuando verifique el pulso de salida, este no esta presente, pero no entiendo el funcionamiento del circuito, y cheke los transistores , que al parecer son unos mosfet y checan bien, no hay pistas dañadas ni componentes kemados, de echo limpie toda la tarjeta para poder estudiarla bien, y al parecer la funcion del regulador esta independiente al resto de la circuiteria, ya que todo lo demas funciona correctamente...


----------



## maligno

Hola, alguna vez vi ese problema, puse un regulador externo y funciono.
Lo malo es que no pude apagar la luz de check.


----------



## mmaayykk

maligno dijo:


> Hola, alguna vez vi ese problema, puse un regulador externo y funciono.
> Lo malo es que no pude apagar la luz de check.



pues asi lo tengo en este momento ,  pero si me gustaria poder localizar el problema, quiza peque de necio pero siempre e sido curioso y procuro buscar la solucion , ya encontre el diagrama de conexiones asi como el esquema electrico del auto, y ya me resigne a no encontrar el pdf del esquema interno, he buscado alguna ecu igual (para hacer mediciones de comparacion)pero no he tenido exito, creo que estoy cerca (siento que me quemo)....ya les informare al respecto


----------



## cristian troncozo

Hola a todos los amigos del foro,
Soy Cristian y  tengo un problema con mi ecu de mi auto un toyota corolla del año 90.
Bueno, el problema fue que el alternador sufrio una falla y eso daño la fuente de mi ecu (4A-FE) y se quemo un diodo zener grande y no encuentro ninguna info sobre el valor de voltaje ni nada solo dice T S2552
suponge de debe ser de 12 volt pero es incluso más grade que uno de 5w (cosa que tampoco aun encuentro donde comprar uno de 5w)
En resumen, será 12 volt?
puedo reemplazarlo por uno de 5w?
donde compro uno?

Gracias...


----------



## maligno

Hola cristian, prueba el computador sacando el zener debiera funcionar bien, imagino que lo que buscas es un zener de 5 amp, si no encuentras conecta algunos en paralelo.


----------



## elbrujo

Si es un zener estara para que quede puesto, sino no lo pondrian... levanta el circuito a ver como esta trabajando, mira algun capacitor cerca que se alimente de esa linea a ver que tolerancia de tension tiene..


----------



## cristian troncozo

He revisado el circuito y los diagramas de conexionado de la ecu, todos dicen que lo que sale desde el zener debe tener entre 11 y 14 volt (dependiendo del nivel de carga de la batería) por lo que supongo que debería ser de 14 volt el diodo.
Que pasa si pongo 2 zener de 6,2 volt x 5 watt en serie? he leído que la tensión se comparte en ambos diodos por lo que disiparían 10 watt. pero no sé nunca lo he probado?

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## elbrujo

Y si, al igual que una resistencia la potencia que se va en calor se reparte en la suma de las superficies


----------



## cristian troncozo

Ok,
Una vez tenga los diodos voy a hacer la prueba.,.
saludos


----------



## cristian troncozo

Aqui subo una fotos de la ecu de mi auto.

El diodo más grande de la foto es el que aún no encuentro solo dice T S5225 0.B,  si s que alguien lo conoce y me dice de cuanto puede ser.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo

Semejande diodo se quemo? mnmn


----------



## cristian troncozo

Sip, es que el alternador se daño y sufrió una repentina alza de voltaje...
Como consecuencia daño la ecu, pero ahora solo falta instalar el diodo y ver si funciona todo nuevamente.

saludos


----------



## maligno

5 w es muy poco , son 5 amp lo que necesita esa ecu, casi todos los denso tienen proteccion a los 16vots, lo puedes retirar sin problema para probar el estado de la ecu si no funciona, es que tienes otro problema.


----------



## cristian troncozo

gracias maligno,
tu me podrias orientar como reemplazarlo con zener en paralelo o serie y de cuanto?
igual la voy a pobar sin el zener a ver que sucede.

saludos


----------



## maligno

para seguridad usa zener de 15volts hay en comercio unos de 2A usalos en paralelo.
saludos


----------



## cristian troncozo

Ok, gracias..
saludos...


----------



## Lider123

Saludos a todos:

Mi Nombre es Ernesto Lopez de Tijuana BC...
Tengo cerca de 9 años reparando de todo tipo de computadoras de Carro, Trailers, Maquinaria para la construccion, etc. Si tienen alguna duda o pregunta acerca de alguna computadora en especifico me pongo a sus ordenes para lo que les pueda ayudar.

Tambien impartimos cursos en toda la Republica Mexicana y EEUU acerca de la reparacion de computadoras de carro.

Para lo que se les ofresca mi correo es: Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com

Saludos...


----------



## cristian troncozo

Hola Amigos,

Como les conté antes, compre unos diodos zener de 5watt, puse 2 diodos en serie uno de 10v y otro de 5.2v y los soldé a la placa.
Hasta ahora llevo como 1 semana que instalé y probé la ECU y por lo menos funciona bien y sin problemas.
NO sé si esta habrá sido la solución definitiva pero por lo menos esta funcionando.

Saludos

Aaaaa se me olvidaba y si pongo otros 2 diodos en serie de 10v y 5v idem a los anteriores pero en paralelo a los que ya instalé?
será bueno? no se.. 
Saludos


----------



## Jezs

Buen día!

Les escribo desde Monterrey, México.
Los molesto con lo siguiente;
Soy técnico en electrónica, llevo 12 años trabajando en todo tipo de electrónica, pero claro, no soy el que más sabe. Menciono esto porque hace medio año me puse a ver la electrónica del automóvil y como cualquier electrónica es fascinante.

Leí que algunos aquí han trabajado con SBEC's y me gustaría saber si tienen algún diagrama de una SBEC de 60 pins, tengo un Spirit 92 MPFI Mexicano (no turbo), sin embargo tengo una SBEC de Turbo pero el auto funciona bien. 
Claro, traigo una fallita que según el código es una fuga de vacío y el sensor de oxígeno detecta mezcla pobre, y por cierto.
Pero me interesa un diagrama para conocer más del tema, claro, igual y un día yo mismo la reparo con ó sin diagrama.

Por otro lado quisiera saber si me pueden decir de que manera se le puede quitar el silicón a las SBEC cuando requieren servicio.
En caso de que sea cierto que se puede quitar con thiner y alguien lo ha hecho porfavor comenten.

Saludos y de antemano gracias por responder!


----------



## alfil49

Amigo Ernesto, me agradría aprender la reparación de computadoras automotrices.

espero poder estar en contacto, por algún medio.

Javier Torres Zúñiga
tepic, nayarit


----------



## ziminauta

alguien de ustedes ha cambiado los transistores de chispa de alguna computadora de voyager, solo dice r810 y la hoja de especificaciones no la encuentro, puedo sustiuir por un transistor normal bjt?


----------



## valentinre

Buenas noches, foreros, soy nuevo por este foro pero, les comento hace unos dias aqui me llego una cherokee 95 con multiples fallas y algunas intermitentes, el mecanico la reviso e hizo pruebas y resulto que mandaba el escaner que habia 2 inyectores que no estaban funcionando, se dio a la tarea de checarlos  pero resulto que en las pruebas de laborarorio los inyectores funcionaron bien, los monto nuevamente pero la falla persistio, ahora se hicieron las pruebas en el auto, se le cambiaron los juegos de cables de las bujias, y las bujias, pero no mejoro parecia que todo indicaba la computadora, se revisa la computadora y pareciera estar bloqueada no nos dio acceso a hacer las pruebas de ningun tipo se decidio que era la computadora, la desarmamos totalmente para revisar la fuente, y el area de inyectores, retirandolos de su lugar y testeamos fuera los electronicos, y sorpresa estan buenos, no estan cruzados ni encorto  los capacitores aun en buen estado, probado con capacitometro digital, Medidor de ESR, y todo esta bien para nuestra sorpresa, bueno se lavo placa dejandola limpia totalmente pero solo del lado de las soldaduras encontrando una gran mayoria de soldaduras frias tomamos la decision de remplazarlas todas se puntearon que dando como nuevas se ensilicono nuevamente son silicon rojo automotriz, y se monto en su chasis, y se instala en la cherokee y listo se le quitaron los temblores dejo de echar humo negro y de contraexplosiones, quedando altiro ahora no le duele nada , ya la pasamos a verificar para control de emisiones y esta excelente ,  gracias a todos por que todos sus comentarios son muy utiles , por ahora corri con suerte y solo fue soldaduras, gracias desde Veracruz,Veracruz


----------



## apjmax

el tema de las ecu es algo muy tapado. estoy tratando desde hace tiempo conseguir diagramas de estas y es imposible. y reparar sin el diagrama se hace mas complicado.
me gustaria por este medio instar a todos los interesados a buscar y conseguir todo tipo de info sobre estas ECU. a traves del foro por supuesto. quien quiera manejarse por MP que ni se acerque. para eso esta el foro, para compartir. los que quieran negociar y vender sus datos que lo haga en otro lado.
que dicen?


----------



## lararich

ziminauta dijo:


> alguien de ustedes ha cambiado los transistores de chispa de alguna computadora de voyager, solo dice r810 y la hoja de especificaciones no la encuentro, puedo sustiuir por un transistor normal bjt?



puedes utilizar el 941 mosfet


----------



## pandacba

la rarich ese post tiene más de 8 meses.................


----------



## jacobo1018

maligno dijo:


> Hola, alguna vez vi ese problema, puse un regulador externo y funciono.
> Lo malo es que no pude apagar la luz de check.



solo conectale un led a la linea y ya no prendera el check


----------



## pandacba

Otro más!! el anterior forista responde un tema que tieme más de 6 meses de inactividad, vos peror responde un pos dentro del hilo que es más viejo todavia y por otro lado el forista desde hace más de 6 meses que no ingresa al foro......

Lee las normas del foro antes de postear..... cuando pase moderación te lo eliminara.....


----------



## el pinsas

lararich dijo:


> muy buen foro aqui esta mi aportación aa este tema
> 
> Computadoras Chrysler SBEC 60 pines
> 
> Este sistema surge a partir de los años 1990 a 1995  con los motores que distinguen por tener señales de referencia y sincronía generadas a través del cigüeñal y el árbol de levas y que también se les asigna el nombre de señales CKP y CMP respectivamente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35352
> 
> 
> El entender el funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz es muy sencillo  si lo representamos por bloques  funcionales  similares  a una computadora Personal (de ahí su nombre). Si la entendemos de esa forma   podremos  diagnosticar y repararlas en caso de estar dañadas.La reparación de estos equipos requiere conocimientos de electrónica Básica, electrónica digital microprocesadores  y microcontroladores
> 
> Empezaremos por la fuente de Poder  que viene interna, se caracteriza por diversos factores,  uno de ellos es que es una fuente conmutada (switchada).
> 
> Se identifica por partes robustas que involucran  diodos, capacitores, en algunos casos inductores o bobinados, varistores, fusibles  etc.
> 
> El suministro de energía a los distintos circuitos electrónicos dentro del ECM( modulo de control del motor) es vital para su buen funcionamiento, en ella radica la estabilidad y el buen desempeño del vehículo, ya que si los voltajes que genera, oscilan por una mala filtración, esto provoca que los componentes se estresen y que también varié en su funcionamiento, manifestando fallas múltiples que se pueden reflejar  en jaloneos, consumo excesivo de combustible, humo negro, fallas intermitentes entre otras.
> 
> La fuente en este tipo de computadoras presenta la mayoría de las fallas, esto es por que en CHRYSLER la computadora vienen en el motor, por lo que es sometida a condiciones ambientales severas, ente ellas la temperatura, la cual afecta a los semiconductores y capacitares de tipo radial electrolíticos.  Su vida útil es de 10 años recordando que el sistema SBEC surge en los años de 1990 a 1995  es momento que lleguen a nuestros talleres de servicio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35355
> 
> 
> Los vehículos que utilizan esta computadora son:
> 
> Caravan, Towncontry, Voyager con motor 3.0, 3.3 y 3.8
> Ram Charger, Ram (2 inyectores) y TBI con motor 3.9, 5.2 y 5.9
> Cherokee 4.0 con inyección MPI
> Shadow, Spirit, Lebaron, Ney Yorker, Phantom 2.5 TBI americanos y MPI Nacional
> 
> Los bloque que integran esta computadora son
> 
> * Sistema de Encendido
> * Sistema de Inyección
> * Sistema de Control
> 
> Sistema de Encendido
> 
> Debido a que este tipo de computadoras controlan el sistema de encendido internamente sus salidas se caracterizan por ser robustas llegando hasta los 12 amperes y con voltajes pico de 900v en fracciones de segundo
> 
> En la siguiente figura se aprecian los disipadores de calor y las pistas gruesas que llegan al conector
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35353
> 
> Sistema de Inyección
> 
> La etapa de inyección de combustible esta regidas por transistores de mediana potencia (menos de 6 amperes) y vienen protegidas por diodos zener. La corriente  que tiene un inyector no excede los 300mA
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35356
> 
> Sistema de Control
> 
> Los encargados del sistema de control son los microcontroladores  de la siguiente figura
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35357
> 
> Por ultimo mencionaremos que el ruido parásito  es un factor determínate para el mal funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz, los componentes que lo pueden producir son los dispositivos que cuentan con bobinados, tales como el alternador, bobinas de encendido, partes giratorias del motor, líneas de alimentación, etc.
> 
> Este ruido produce que la computadora mal interprete las señales y esto repercute en múltiples fallas, como inestabilidad, humo negro, fallas intermitentes, etc.
> 
> Si se nos presenta alguna falla como las mencionadas anterior mente tendremos que verificar la etapa de filtrado que mostramos en la siguiente imagen
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35354
> 
> Esperando que esta informacion se de utilidad
> 
> Su amigo lararich
> 
> Celaya Guanajuato México


hola buenas noche quisira si me pueds apoyar con esta ecu de voyaguer 1990 motor 3.3 ya que no tengo chispa el cil 1 y4  no tengo mucho conocimiento  sin mas mr despido saludes antemano esperando tu respuesta


----------



## carloslopez

tengo la ecu de mi camionecta ford ranger y tiene el siguiente problema ( no envia pulsacion hacia el inyecctor para k abra


----------



## pandacba

Diesel o naftera?


----------



## Dino72

Amigo Carlos , lo mas seguro es que sean los driver de inyeccion , solo debes de identificar el sector .. trata de conseguirte el diagrama de tu PCM. Saludos....


----------



## pandacba

Si no tienes el diagram se hace lo siguiente, hubicas la conección en el conector luego te fijas que va conectado a el, si es monopunto seguro habra un Mosfet dañado en esa posición si es multipunto verifica que llegue tenión a los injectores ya que si no llega por más que los drivers esten bien no se accionara.

En el caso de ser con gasoil debe recordarse que los inyectores trabajan con aproximadamente 60v y que estos 60V son producidos por un inverter dentro de la misma unidad y suele haber un Transistor que habilita y desabilita esta tensión,  tambien verificar que las resitencias de montaje superficial de muy bajo valor esten en su valor y no habiertas


----------



## LLUISS

alguien de ustedes tendra algun manual de reparacion de computadoras automotriz, gracias


----------



## alexcrombie

lararich dijo:


> muy buen foro aqui esta mi aportación aa este tema
> 
> Computadoras Chrysler SBEC 60 pines
> 
> Este sistema surge a partir de los años 1990 a 1995  con los motores que distinguen por tener señales de referencia y sincronía generadas a través del cigüeñal y el árbol de levas y que también se les asigna el nombre de señales CKP y CMP respectivamente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35352
> 
> 
> El entender el funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz es muy sencillo  si lo representamos por bloques  funcionales  similares  a una computadora Personal (de ahí su nombre). Si la entendemos de esa forma   podremos  diagnosticar y repararlas en caso de estar dañadas.La reparación de estos equipos requiere conocimientos de electrónica Básica, electrónica digital microprocesadores  y microcontroladores
> 
> Empezaremos por la fuente de Poder  que viene interna, se caracteriza por diversos factores,  uno de ellos es que es una fuente conmutada (switchada).
> 
> Se identifica por partes robustas que involucran  diodos, capacitores, en algunos casos inductores o bobinados, varistores, fusibles  etc.
> 
> El suministro de energía a los distintos circuitos electrónicos dentro del ECM( modulo de control del motor) es vital para su buen funcionamiento, en ella radica la estabilidad y el buen desempeño del vehículo, ya que si los voltajes que genera, oscilan por una mala filtración, esto provoca que los componentes se estresen y que también varié en su funcionamiento, manifestando fallas múltiples que se pueden reflejar  en jaloneos, consumo excesivo de combustible, humo negro, fallas intermitentes entre otras.
> 
> La fuente en este tipo de computadoras presenta la mayoría de las fallas, esto es por que en CHRYSLER la computadora vienen en el motor, por lo que es sometida a condiciones ambientales severas, ente ellas la temperatura, la cual afecta a los semiconductores y capacitares de tipo radial electrolíticos.  Su vida útil es de 10 años recordando que el sistema SBEC surge en los años de 1990 a 1995  es momento que lleguen a nuestros talleres de servicio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35355
> 
> 
> Los vehículos que utilizan esta computadora son:
> 
> Caravan, Towncontry, Voyager con motor 3.0, 3.3 y 3.8
> Ram Charger, Ram (2 inyectores) y TBI con motor 3.9, 5.2 y 5.9
> Cherokee 4.0 con inyección MPI
> Shadow, Spirit, Lebaron, Ney Yorker, Phantom 2.5 TBI americanos y MPI Nacional
> 
> Los bloque que integran esta computadora son
> 
> * Sistema de Encendido
> * Sistema de Inyección
> * Sistema de Control
> 
> Sistema de Encendido
> 
> Debido a que este tipo de computadoras controlan el sistema de encendido internamente sus salidas se caracterizan por ser robustas llegando hasta los 12 amperes y con voltajes pico de 900v en fracciones de segundo
> 
> En la siguiente figura se aprecian los disipadores de calor y las pistas gruesas que llegan al conector
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35353
> 
> Sistema de Inyección
> 
> La etapa de inyección de combustible esta regidas por transistores de mediana potencia (menos de 6 amperes) y vienen protegidas por diodos zener. La corriente  que tiene un inyector no excede los 300mA
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35356
> 
> Sistema de Control
> 
> Los encargados del sistema de control son los microcontroladores  de la siguiente figura
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35357
> 
> Por ultimo mencionaremos que el ruido parásito  es un factor determínate para el mal funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz, los componentes que lo pueden producir son los dispositivos que cuentan con bobinados, tales como el alternador, bobinas de encendido, partes giratorias del motor, líneas de alimentación, etc.
> 
> Este ruido produce que la computadora mal interprete las señales y esto repercute en múltiples fallas, como inestabilidad, humo negro, fallas intermitentes, etc.
> 
> Si se nos presenta alguna falla como las mencionadas anterior mente tendremos que verificar la etapa de filtrado que mostramos en la siguiente imagen
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35354
> 
> Esperando que esta informacion se de utilidad
> 
> Su amigo lararich
> 
> Celaya Guanajuato México



hola hola quetal lararich yo soy tecnologo en electronica industrial y me estoy metiendo de lleno en reparacion de coputadoras de carros !!!!! tambien soy de Celaya gto mexico y si es de tu agrado podemos platicar mas acerca de este tema y asi me podrias hechar una mano ya que cuento con una en el laboratorio en estos momentos para reparar es del tipo pci y esta esta fallando de la salida al inyector que se activa por el pin 20 pero los transistores que tiene no he podido encontrar su datasheet ni nada de informacion acerca de estos  
y te lo agradeceria muchicimo que te parece si me pasas tu correo y yo te dejo el mio ok
ae_alex.77 hotmail.com    estamos en contacto!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saimonmg

tengo una voyager 1998, y produjo un corto circuito, y la computadora echo humo, y desde ahi, 
tengo falla con la aceleracion, ademas me gasta mucha gasolina, ,


----------



## pandacba

alexcrombie dijo:


> hola hola quetal lararich yo soy tecnologo en electronica industrial y me estoy metiendo de lleno en reparacion de coputadoras de carros !!!!! tambien soy de Celaya gto mexico y si es de tu agrado podemos platicar mas acerca de este tema y asi me podrias hechar una mano ya que cuento con una en el laboratorio en estos momentos para reparar es del tipo pci y esta esta fallando de la salida al inyector que se activa por el pin 20 pero los transistores que tiene no he podido encontrar su datasheet ni nada de informacion acerca de estos
> y te lo agradeceria muchicimo que te parece si me pasas tu correo y yo te dejo el mio ok
> ae_alex.77 hotmail.com    estamos en contacto!!!!!!!!!!!!



Alegremente y con todo desparpajo violas 



> *2.3 *Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## el pinsas

hola diculpa disculpa  las molestias ocacionada mil  disculpas gracias de antemano


----------



## alexlara

buenas tardes antes que nada disculpen las molestias, soy neuvo en el foro  y no se ni como preguntar jejeje.
pero nesecito su ayuda tengo un shadows mod 94, motors 2.5 automatico, bueno lo tengo con el mecanico pero no encuentra la falla, resulta que mi carro hace por arrancar pero de plano no arranca, me dice el mecanico que checaron los inyectores por fuera y dispersan gasolina pero al mismo tiempo no da pulsos, ya checaron el distribuidor todo anda bien me comentaron, que puede ser la computadora, ya consegui dos computadoras y no queda a un, la verdad no e tenido dienero para que las chequen ya que solo por checar las computadoras me cobra $500.00 a qui en veracruz mexico pero no se si me pudan explicar si  los inyectores trabajan al mismo tiempo o en forma secuencial y cual puede ser el motivo de la falla, sera que he tenido mala suerte de probar dos computadoras mas que no sirven??? 

como nota el carro lo llebe a areglar no por eso si no por que se habia dañando la cremallera, se la cambairon y cuando lo quisieron arrancar solo da indicios que arrancara pero nada no arranca, y al prueba que le hacen de los inyectores solo abren el  swich, me dicen tambien que el relabador tanbien funciona manda correinte, de ante mano mil gracias espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## pandacba

El tema es que no se puede hacer lo que haces vos, la forma correcta es colocar un scanner y ver que problemas tiene, los inyectores se enayan fuera del vehiculo, y habren cuando reciben la orden de hacerlo, si abririan todos al mismo tiempo se te ahogaria el motor


----------



## alexlara

umm quisa no me explique bien la verdad se muy poco de mecanica , mira los inyectores estan dentro del auto los probaron conectados solo que me dice el mecanico que si es verdad se ahoga el motor y no arranca o no anda por que estan trabajando todos los inyectores a la vez no coordinan, ahora bien no se si sea el problema con la computadora qeu no me esta amndando los pulso o se otro detalle, ya probe dos computadoras en el carro y sigue teniendo el mismo problema los inyectores trabajan todos a la vez  pero no en forma coordianda, yo se que el pulso lo da la computadora


----------



## pandacba

Puesto en el vehiculo jamàs se va a dar cuenta si los inyectores estan trabados, que tal si quedaron abiertos caera combustible por todos y se ahogara, los inyectores se prueban fuera, si es un mecànico como se debe o tiene el equipamiento necesario o debe tener donde llevar para que le hagan la prueba, cuando se comprueba que los inyectores estan bien recien se piensa en la computadora, en cuyo caso hay que hacerla reparar, por ello la importancia del scanner si hay fallas este te indicara donde, es muy raro que todos los driver se pongan en corto al mismo tiempo


----------



## maligno

mi sugerencia; cambia de inmediato de mecánico, sabrás que para diagnosticar de manera correcta no es tirar dados y ver que sale.


----------



## alexlara

graciasp ro sus sugernecias camaradas luego le dire k paso si era la computadora o que era lo que estab mal saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## alexlara

camarada y ya para cerrar el tema alguien me podria explicar como funcionan los pulso del que  hacen que inyectores trabajen de manera secuencial uno luego otro etc etc t la computadora a doden manda sa informacion a los inyectores directamente, a un relevado o al distribuidor me gustaria saver como funciona si alguien me lo puede explica de manera breve mil gracias


----------



## pandacba

y lo envia al solenoide que abre el inyector, si lo envia a otro lado como injectaria combustible?


----------



## alexlara

no slaio tu respuesta completa jeje slaudos camaradas


----------



## denispayes

tengo una dodge caravan del 96 de 2.4L y solo me trabajan 2 cilindros, el 2 y 3, pero para 1y4, la compu no le manda la señal a la bobina, como puedo hacer para reparar la compu


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo amigos, como primero deben de chequear el vehiculo con un scanner, saber si manda la señal del pulso asi como saber si el distribuidor no tiene un disco adicional y puede estar partido o roto o fuera de posicion, para el vehiculo de denis debes de revisar el modulo de las bobinas, un saludo  gracias jaimeji


----------



## pandacba

Probaron los inyectores seguro que funcionan bien? y si estan atascados? o la bobina abierta? o el cable correspondiente averiado?

Aun asi sea la ECU, hay que verificar el cableado, porque si esta en corto al conectar se dañara de nuevo


----------



## denispayes

ya le meti un lector de codigos, pero no me marca ninguno, jaime, me imagino que el modulo va integrado en compu, porque por fuera no lo lleva, y panda, si me va a tocar que revisar minusiosamente el cableado, porque ya le han cambiado la compu dos veces y siempre da lo mismo, creo que si esta en corto, la cuestion es que en reparacion de compus no se mucho, porque conseguir otra cuesta mucho.


----------



## NAZERY

maligno dijo:


> mi sugerencia; cambia de inmediato de mecánico, sabrás que para diagnosticar de manera correcta no es tirar dados y ver que sale.



soy mecanico con conocimientos basicos de electronica, y esta es la mejor sugerencia que te pueden dar, seguido me llegan clientes con problemas de diagnostico, otros mecanicos cambian piezas al azar y no solucionan nada, no tienen idea que esta fallando, y no solo se puede diagnosticar con escaner, tambien con multimetro y conociendo que tipo de señales envia y/o reciben los sensores y actuadores del sistema.

La falla esta en la ignorancia del mecanico, saca tu auto de ahi antes de que le dañen algo mas.

como ven soy nuevo en el foro, pero cuenten con un servidor en lo que pueda colaborar.

tecnico mecanico automotriz.
NAZERY.



denispayes dijo:


> tengo una dodge caravan del 96 de 2.4L y solo me trabajan 2 cilindros, el 2 y 3, pero para 1y4, la compu no le manda la señal a la bobina, como puedo hacer para reparar la compu



primero checa continuidad en el cableado del conector del la bobina al ecu, suelen estar abiertos, de preferencia checala con carga (lampara de pruevas automotriz) Desconecta el ecu y la bobina, mete corriente en un extremo y checa llegue al otro conector, tambien checa que no este en corto o aterrizada la linea.


----------



## maligno

Saludos al colega NAZERI
en efecto una falla muy frecuente de esa ecu dodge caravan es el driver de la bobina, que es un igbt de aplicación especifica.
saludos


----------



## denispayes

maligno dijo:


> Saludos al colega NAZERI
> en efecto una falla muy frecuente de esa ecu dodge caravan es el driver de la bobina, que es un igbt de aplicación especifica.
> saludos



hola amigo, y como hago para poder repararla

primero checa continuidad en el cableado del conector del la bobina al ecu, suelen estar abiertos, de preferencia checala con carga (lampara de pruevas automotriz) Desconecta el ecu y la bobina, mete corriente en un extremo y checa llegue al otro conector, tambien checa que no este en corto o aterrizada la linea.[/QUOTE]


ya esta todo eso chequeado, pero siempre no da nada


----------



## maligno

Entonces amigo, entendemos que el tema de cableados esta ok y la bobina también. Ahora ya tienes aislado el problema en la ecu. es así?

Ahi va el diagrama


----------



## denispayes

maligno dijo:


> Entonces amigo, entendemos que el tema de cableados esta ok y la bobina también. Ahora ya tienes aislado el problema en la ecu. es así?
> 
> Ahi va el diagrama



gracias por el diagrama, lo necesitava, el problema es que no tengo señal del ing coil # 1 driver


----------



## NAZERY

maligno dijo:


> Entonces amigo, entendemos que el tema de cableados esta ok y la bobina también. Ahora ya tienes aislado el problema en la ecu. es así?
> 
> Ahi va el diagrama



que tal maligno, disculpa te moleste, de casualidad tendras el diagrama de digiplus 1600i del vw sedan? y como se le haria la pruva al sensor map que esta dentro de la ecu?

un saludo a todos!

gracias!!!


----------



## franciscorlockwood

estoy reparando una computadora de un chevrolet lumina ltz 1997 a esta le metieron por el cable de referencia ( 5v), del sensor map, tps, aire acondicionado. le sumbaron 12v.  la valvula iac se abrio de golpe el tps dejo de funcionar el indicador de gasolina cayo a 0 (al pasar suiche sube y baja de golpe) y la caja no hace cambios, hay voltaje de referencia actualmente y los cables aparentemente bien desarmando vi un condensador quemado de 4.7mf que va de tierra a un integrado que noencuentro datasheet p73bl y tambien revise el pin donde entran los 5v y me encontre con lo que supongo es un integrado ( es un transistor de inmensas patas como un stk pequeño) y tiene como codigo 722g71k20 diciendo en el centro 81591 y tampoco consigo el datasheet alguien me podra echar una mano.


----------



## maligno

saludos colega
Ese digiplus es la ecu temic???
me parece q no lo tengo, pero si el procedimiento para probar el map con bomba de vacio.



franciscorlockwood dijo:


> estoy reparando una computadora de un chevrolet lumina ltz 1997 a esta le metieron por el cable de referencia ( 5v), del sensor map, tps, aire acondicionado. le sumbaron 12v.  la valvula iac se abrio de golpe el tps dejo de funcionar el indicador de gasolina cayo a 0 (al pasar suiche sube y baja de golpe) y la caja no hace cambios, hay voltaje de referencia actualmente y los cables aparentemente bien desarmando vi un condensador quemado de 4.7mf que va de tierra a un integrado que noencuentro datasheet p73bl y tambien revise el pin donde entran los 5v y me encontre con lo que supongo es un integrado ( es un transistor de inmensas patas como un stk pequeño) y tiene como codigo 722g71k20 diciendo en el centro 81591 y tampoco consigo el datasheet alguien me podra echar una mano.



Hola, generalmente el integrado regulador esta protegido, empieza cambiando todos los electroliticos que encuentres y verifica el buen estado de los zener de la fuente de poder(esos son la protección del ic).
Si adjuntas alguna foto de tu ecu te puedo dar un norte.


----------



## NAZERY

QUE TAL!

Ya consegui el diagrama del vocho, del sistema, no del ecu... el problema eran varias fallas acumuladas, marcha, cables de bujia, fuera de tiempo, relay de ecu, tierras fisicas...

pero no esta de mas el saber como conprovar el map, te agradecere mucho que nos lo compartas.

algo que estaria muy interesante es el mejorar la lampara estroboscopica para poner a tiempo, la que se adapto en este tread: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/pistola-estroboscopica-puesta-punto-16102/ 
la del comentario 10 es la que esta interesante, por economica y funcional, ya lo prove y si funciona, pero solo a bajas revoluciones y se requiere funcione a mas. ¿abro un nuevo tema para ver que se puede hacer?

gracias y saludos a la comunidad!!!


----------



## alexlara

hola no se si peuda hacer esta pregunta aqui, tengo un shadows modelo 94 automatico, pero desde hace unos dias, note que me empesoa a gasatr muhca gasolina, aprox 23 litros en 4 dias me los gasto yeso k casi no ando much oen el carro y son recorridos cortos, mi pregunat es que problema puede ser, sobre cual atacar, y ademas me echa humo blanco y huel a aceite quemado, si alguien em puede sacar de mi duda se lso agradesere de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## maligno

creo que tu problema es mas mecánico que otra cosa, pero por las dudas verifica la sonda de oxigeno a ver si esta ciclando bien.


----------



## alexlara

aaa muchismas gracias maigno tomare muy encuenta tu comentario colega


----------



## NAZERY

El problema es mecanico, puede ser la pcv, anillos, etc, definitivamente es mecanico, lo tienen que revisar...


Saludos!


----------



## denispayes

hola amigos, alguien me podria decir con que puedo reemplazar el igbt de mi dodge caravan, ya lo busque y no lo encuentro.


----------



## zopilote

denispayes dijo:


> hola amigos, alguien me podria decir con que puedo reemplazar el igbt de mi dodge caravan, ya lo busque y no lo encuentro.


pidelo a una tienda Online, y por que no mensionas el codigo, o es de interes privado.


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo alex, como primero debes de chequear el sensor de temperatura y revisar si tiene termostato, y hacerlo scannear, a ver que aparece antes de seguir intentando diagnosticar a la deriva, saludos


----------



## denispayes

zopilote dijo:


> pidelo a una tienda Online, y por que no mensionas el codigo, o es de interes privado.



y como en cual lo podria pedir, el codigo dice 4221 r540 es un motorola


----------



## eleazart

lararich dijo:


> muy buen foro aqui esta mi aportación aa este tema
> 
> Computadoras Chrysler SBEC 60 pines
> 
> Este sistema surge a partir de los años 1990 a 1995  con los motores que distinguen por tener señales de referencia y sincronía generadas a través del cigüeñal y el árbol de levas y que también se les asigna el nombre de señales CKP y CMP respectivamente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35352
> 
> 
> El entender el funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz es muy sencillo  si lo representamos por bloques  funcionales  similares  a una computadora Personal (de ahí su nombre). Si la entendemos de esa forma   podremos  diagnosticar y repararlas en caso de estar dañadas.La reparación de estos equipos requiere conocimientos de electrónica Básica, electrónica digital microprocesadores  y microcontroladores
> 
> Empezaremos por la fuente de Poder  que viene interna, se caracteriza por diversos factores,  uno de ellos es que es una fuente conmutada (switchada).
> 
> Se identifica por partes robustas que involucran  diodos, capacitores, en algunos casos inductores o bobinados, varistores, fusibles  etc.
> 
> El suministro de energía a los distintos circuitos electrónicos dentro del ECM( modulo de control del motor) es vital para su buen funcionamiento, en ella radica la estabilidad y el buen desempeño del vehículo, ya que si los voltajes que genera, oscilan por una mala filtración, esto provoca que los componentes se estresen y que también varié en su funcionamiento, manifestando fallas múltiples que se pueden reflejar  en jaloneos, consumo excesivo de combustible, humo negro, fallas intermitentes entre otras.
> 
> La fuente en este tipo de computadoras presenta la mayoría de las fallas, esto es por que en CHRYSLER la computadora vienen en el motor, por lo que es sometida a condiciones ambientales severas, ente ellas la temperatura, la cual afecta a los semiconductores y capacitares de tipo radial electrolíticos.  Su vida útil es de 10 años recordando que el sistema SBEC surge en los años de 1990 a 1995  es momento que lleguen a nuestros talleres de servicio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35355
> 
> 
> Los vehículos que utilizan esta computadora son:
> 
> Caravan, Towncontry, Voyager con motor 3.0, 3.3 y 3.8
> Ram Charger, Ram (2 inyectores) y TBI con motor 3.9, 5.2 y 5.9
> Cherokee 4.0 con inyección MPI
> Shadow, Spirit, Lebaron, Ney Yorker, Phantom 2.5 TBI americanos y MPI Nacional
> 
> Los bloque que integran esta computadora son
> 
> * Sistema de Encendido
> * Sistema de Inyección
> * Sistema de Control
> 
> Sistema de Encendido
> 
> Debido a que este tipo de computadoras controlan el sistema de encendido internamente sus salidas se caracterizan por ser robustas llegando hasta los 12 amperes y con voltajes pico de 900v en fracciones de segundo
> 
> En la siguiente figura se aprecian los disipadores de calor y las pistas gruesas que llegan al conector
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35353
> 
> Sistema de Inyección
> 
> La etapa de inyección de combustible esta regidas por transistores de mediana potencia (menos de 6 amperes) y vienen protegidas por diodos zener. La corriente  que tiene un inyector no excede los 300mA
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35356
> 
> Sistema de Control
> 
> Los encargados del sistema de control son los microcontroladores  de la siguiente figura
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35357
> 
> Por ultimo mencionaremos que el ruido parásito  es un factor determínate para el mal funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz, los componentes que lo pueden producir son los dispositivos que cuentan con bobinados, tales como el alternador, bobinas de encendido, partes giratorias del motor, líneas de alimentación, etc.
> 
> Este ruido produce que la computadora mal interprete las señales y esto repercute en múltiples fallas, como inestabilidad, humo negro, fallas intermitentes, etc.
> 
> Si se nos presenta alguna falla como las mencionadas anterior mente tendremos que verificar la etapa de filtrado que mostramos en la siguiente imagen
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35354
> 
> Esperando que esta informacion se de utilidad
> 
> Su amigo lararich
> 
> Celaya Guanajuato México



Hola laririch:

es muy interesante tu comentario y me ha servido para entender la falla que presenta mi camioneta  yo tengo una ram 1500  3.9 L. ya que en este momento la tengo  parada y solo la hecho andar para que no  se pegue el motor y se eche a perder la batería, pero tengo el mismo problema que muchos , y es como quitar  el silicon que la protege para posteriormente revisar y componer la computadora. si pudieras darme un consejo, o tip de como retirarlo te lo agradeceriamos,  todos los que tenemos ese problema. 

Por otro lado, comentarme si es posible conseguir las piezas necesarias  para repararla y si no  ya no perder el tiempo en intentar repararla  

gracias 
 saludos
 eleazart


----------



## zopilote

denispayes dijo:


> y como en cual lo podria pedir, el codigo dice 4221 r540 es un motorola


 Y quien te dijo que era un IGBT, por el codigo no se  tiene uno muchos datos, lo unico que recuerdo es que a los caravan los reemplazan por un mosfet, consigue uno de alguna fuente ATX  de 500w, en su interior hay mosfet de alta velocidad de 25A y 200V.


----------



## maligno

Hola, para retirar la silicona: sumergir la pieza en tolueno he ir removiendo cada cierto tiempo, recuerden usar mascarilla y manejar este producto en ambiente ventilado, un computador tarda aproximadamente 48 hrs en despejar todo, este procedimiento sirve también para los computadores engomados como los siemens, los cdi de motos, y también para extraer de manera segura la silicona liquida que protege las ecu híbridas y los módulos de encendido.
Saludos Maligno


----------



## denispayes

compañeros, alguien sabe como probar la valvula iac de la dodge caravan 2.4L


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo quien de ustedes tiene un circuito para chequear las valvulas IAC, gracias
jaimeji


----------



## denispayes

hola compañeros, quisiera saber si se puede usar una valvula iac de una caravan de 6 cilindros en una de 4 cilindros.


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo a todos los del foro, con respecto a la pregunta de denys si es posible conectando cada bobina del motor y ver que si actue, gracias 
jaimeji


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo quien de ustedes sabe o tiene el plano de la computodora de un spark de la chevrolet, gracias, es que no apaga el check engine y el motor se acelera y se le desconecto un pin del motor iac, y se ha escaneado y dicen que puede ser la computadora del carro gracias de nuevo, saludos jaimeji


----------



## maligno

denispayes dijo:


> hola compañeros, quisiera saber si se puede usar una valvula iac de una caravan de 6 cilindros en una de 4 cilindros.



usala sin cuidado, es la misma



jaimeji dijo:


> cordial saludo quien de ustedes sabe o tiene el plano de la computodora de un spark de la chevrolet, gracias, es que no apaga el check engine y el motor se acelera y se le desconecto un pin del motor iac, y se ha escaneado y dicen que puede ser la computadora del carro gracias de nuevo, saludos jaimeji



Intenta dar mas detalles de la ecu; marca, serie numero de conectores y en lo posible el resultado del scanner, te comento que diagramas internos de ecus casi no hay y conseguirlos es muy dificil asi que para diagnosticar hay que empezar desde afuera hacia adentro
alimentaciones, conectores, sensores y actuadores, cableado y despues de descartar todo eso se va a la ecu.
saludos Maligno


----------



## garibo

Que tal al guien tiene el sofware  inmoKiller 1.1 

saludos


----------



## maligno

si esta disponible ese soft...MP


----------



## denispayes

gracias compañeros por los consejos, les agradesco


----------



## urdanetajose

hola buenas tardes , yo necesito saber si tu tendrias a mano la identificasion de los pines de la ecu de 60 pines chrysler me urge demaciado


----------



## antonioquinto

ese lo consigues en la pagina de autozone

aqui tienes un link http://www.automecanico.net/07/esqch34.jpg


----------



## urdanetajose

hola buenas noches . yo estoy reparando una ecu chrysler de 40 pine y quisiera saber si tu tendrias las entradas de voltajes de la misma


----------



## antonioquinto

que auto es? que motor tiene? y que año es?

parece que ya habías preguntado, te mandé un link para que buscaras, ¿no encontraste la información) y aclara si es de 40 ó 60 pines,


----------



## urdanetajose

es que tengo varias dos son de neon ano 2007 y una de cherokke motor de 6 y la otra es de un espiri y quisiera saber cuales son pines de alimentacion para suministrarles voltajes y buscar la falla 

este es mi correo josealberto.urdaneta@hotmail.com y mi ping blakberry 32179d34


----------



## maligno

sube mas datos de esos modelos y te doy los diagramas completos


----------



## antonioquinto

Hola a Todos, 

Estoy en proceso de una reparación de una ECU de Dodge caravan, modelo 1996, motor 3.3L con sistema de encendido DIS.
Les platico la falla que presenta:
Esta camioneta tiene la falla de que no disparan las bobinas de los cilindros 2 y 5, estas están controladas por una señal de tierra que sale desde la ECU, por  uno de estos pines: el 11, el 2 ó 3, no estoy seguro cual es.
El motivo del post es para pedir ayuda en lo siguiente.

1.- ¿Como se puede quitar todo el TODO el gel que tiene la ECU?, me han recomendado thiner pero creo que puede resultar muy agresivo, ya quité con navaja algo, pero queda una buena cantidad,  ahora mismo la tengo remojando en gasolina (o nafta como le dicen en Sud América) además la tarjeta está pegada a la carcaza de le Ecu. por eso quiero remover este gel

2.- Tiene una tira de transistores, que no se que controlan, ¿habrá alguien que me pueda decir que opera cada transistor?

3.- Que tránsistor debe llevar el actvidador de la bobina, si alguien me puede dar el datashet.

les anexo un archivo del proceso de eliminación del gel


----------



## antonioquinto

este archivo te puede servir es para jeep motor 4.0


----------



## solaris8

web,iando  encontre esto.esta bueno para hacer algunas comprobaciones directas
hay varios videos que les parese?


----------



## NEGRO1788

hola a todos una pregunta... las revoluciones en raleti no se mantienen estables... disminuyen al activar el aire acondicionado q podra ser.... el problema se presenta en un montero io 2002 y en un chevrolet astra 2001...


----------



## ehzm

Muy Buenas tardes para todos en el foro , soy nuevo en la comunidad llego aca buscando por internet informacion para reparar ECU de vehiculos , soy electronico a nivel de hardware de computadoras y reparacion de laptos o notebook a nivel de componente muchos gusto a todos .

mi pregunta tengo una ECU de chrysler stratus año 1998 , lo primero la tecnica para eliminar el gel que cubre a la placa electronica y si tiene alguien diagramas o planos de esa ECU .

mil gracias y a su orden para cualquier consulta
ehzm


----------



## solaris8

ehzm dijo:



> lo primero la tecnica para eliminar el gel que cubre a la placa electronica y si tiene alguien diagramas o planos de esa ECU .


no seria mejor saber el desperfecto, antes de eliminar algo?
aqui te dejo un probador y parte del circuito interno del stratus
ahhh ese gel se quita.....con paciencia, removiendo con algun cuter la parte que necesites


----------



## ehzm

hola solaris muy amable por responder amigo , el computador le metieron un scanner y arrojo el siguiente problema:

La computadora NO ACTIVA el rele ( AUTO SHUT DOWN ) ( A.S.D )
No le llega chispas a las bujias.

gracias


----------



## solaris8

ya revisaron el rele esta en la caja negra junto a la bateria, tiene pintado asd  y el fusible esta bueno ?, llega señal al rele? fijate el arnes y los contactos que esten firmes
voy a buscar a ver si te encuentro el pin de la ecu, que dispara al  rele.... y vuelvo


----------



## ehzm

Ok solaris gracias voy a revisar lo del rele y lo del fusible pero espero respuesta del pin de la ecu que dispara el rele gracias amigo
Muy amable


----------



## emilianofllessia

ehzm dijo:
			
		

> Ok solaris gracias voy a revisar lo del rele y lo del fusible pero espero respuesta del pin de la ecu que dispara el rele gracias amigo
> Muy amable




intercambialo por el del ac o el de bocina antes que nada yo tengo uno y lo conosco bastante con el asd exitas bomba de nafta y encendido  
fijate si al pober contacto la luz check engine enciende  si no lo hace la ecu  no esta funcionando  es un defecto que tienen   y para quitar el gel con un poco mas de facilidad tendrias que usar tolueno


----------



## jacobo1018

solaris8 dijo:


> web,iando  encontre esto.esta bueno para hacer algunas comprobaciones directas
> hay varios videos que les parese?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aBdPNxKBeY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL



me parece muy bien habra que ver como hacerlo jeje


----------



## solaris8

solo mirando el video, puedes armar el probador... 
esta bueno y te salva de varios embrollos veo si subo el esquema, pero son esencialmente algun regulador potenciometros y demas nada iposible


----------



## jhon jairo ponton sanchez

Lider123 dijo:


> Saludos a todos:
> 
> Mi Nombre es Ernesto Lopez de Tijuana BC...
> Tengo cerca de 9 años reparando de todo tipo de computadoras de Carro, Trailers, Maquinaria para la construccion, etc. Si tienen alguna duda o pregunta acerca de alguna computadora en especifico me pongo a sus ordenes para lo que les pueda ayudar.
> 
> Tambien impartimos cursos en toda la Republica Mexicana y EEUU acerca de la reparacion de computadoras de carro.
> 
> Para lo que se les ofresca mi correo es: Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> Saludos...



ernesto mi nombre es jhon jairo ponton estoy en colombia, como puedo adquirir uno de los cursos de repacion de computadoras?  gracias


----------



## jaimeji

cordial saludo me uno tambien a jhon jairo en como adquirir el manual de las reparaciones de las computadoras, gracias y muchos saludos
jaimeji


----------



## papalui74

lararich dijo:


> no he encontrado ninguno pero hay un curso en mexico en DIEZ MIL PESO por una semana
> 
> en CISE electronics saludos



este fin de semana me traslado a madrid (españa) para hacer un curso presencial de 5 dias intensivos tambien con CISE electronic. a ver que sale de ahí

Un saludo


----------



## fabkurt

Hola buen dia soy nuevo en este foro y en general en los foros, me interesa mucho aprender sobre, diagnostico y reparacion de computadoras automotrices, en especial de equipo pesado y al igual encontrar quien me pueda dar un buen asesoramiento sobre esto, dentro de la republica mexicana


----------



## papalui74

lo siento fabkurt, soy de España, pero Cise Electronics creo que también tienen sucursales en Mexico.

Un saludo


----------



## fabkurt

Ok gracias papalui74, de todos modos cualquier informacion sobre cursos en linea, o informacion en general te lo agradeceria, saludos hasta España desde Mexico


----------



## papalui74

<si buscas formación online, aunque escueta en www.cise.com se dan cursos, como ya te dije estoy en uno de ellos, salvo que yo me apunte a una parte presencial ademas de la parte online. te animo a que al menos veas de que va el asunto, dan bastante informacion al respecto, previo pago claro, que aui nadie regala nada, jejejejeje.

Un saludo


----------



## ROAD AND TRACK

lararich dijo:


> muy buen foro aqui esta mi aportación aa este tema
> 
> Computadoras Chrysler SBEC 60 pines
> 
> Este sistema surge a partir de los años 1990 a 1995  con los motores que distinguen por tener señales de referencia y sincronía generadas a través del cigüeñal y el árbol de levas y que también se les asigna el nombre de señales CKP y CMP respectivamente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35352
> 
> 
> El entender el funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz es muy sencillo  si lo representamos por bloques  funcionales  similares  a una computadora Personal (de ahí su nombre). Si la entendemos de esa forma   podremos  diagnosticar y repararlas en caso de estar dañadas.La reparación de estos equipos requiere conocimientos de electrónica Básica, electrónica digital microprocesadores  y microcontroladores
> 
> Empezaremos por la fuente de Poder  que viene interna, se caracteriza por diversos factores,  uno de ellos es que es una fuente conmutada (switchada).
> 
> Se identifica por partes robustas que involucran  diodos, capacitores, en algunos casos inductores o bobinados, varistores, fusibles  etc.
> 
> El suministro de energía a los distintos circuitos electrónicos dentro del ECM( modulo de control del motor) es vital para su buen funcionamiento, en ella radica la estabilidad y el buen desempeño del vehículo, ya que si los voltajes que genera, oscilan por una mala filtración, esto provoca que los componentes se estresen y que también varié en su funcionamiento, manifestando fallas múltiples que se pueden reflejar  en jaloneos, consumo excesivo de combustible, humo negro, fallas intermitentes entre otras.
> 
> La fuente en este tipo de computadoras presenta la mayoría de las fallas, esto es por que en CHRYSLER la computadora vienen en el motor, por lo que es sometida a condiciones ambientales severas, ente ellas la temperatura, la cual afecta a los semiconductores y capacitares de tipo radial electrolíticos.  Su vida útil es de 10 años recordando que el sistema SBEC surge en los años de 1990 a 1995  es momento que lleguen a nuestros talleres de servicio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35355
> 
> 
> Los vehículos que utilizan esta computadora son:
> 
> Caravan, Towncontry, Voyager con motor 3.0, 3.3 y 3.8
> Ram Charger, Ram (2 inyectores) y TBI con motor 3.9, 5.2 y 5.9
> Cherokee 4.0 con inyección MPI
> Shadow, Spirit, Lebaron, Ney Yorker, Phantom 2.5 TBI americanos y MPI Nacional
> 
> Los bloque que integran esta computadora son
> 
> * Sistema de Encendido
> * Sistema de Inyección
> * Sistema de Control
> 
> Sistema de Encendido
> 
> Debido a que este tipo de computadoras controlan el sistema de encendido internamente sus salidas se caracterizan por ser robustas llegando hasta los 12 amperes y con voltajes pico de 900v en fracciones de segundo
> 
> En la siguiente figura se aprecian los disipadores de calor y las pistas gruesas que llegan al conector
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35353
> 
> Sistema de Inyección
> 
> La etapa de inyección de combustible esta regidas por transistores de mediana potencia (menos de 6 amperes) y vienen protegidas por diodos zener. La corriente  que tiene un inyector no excede los 300mA
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35356
> 
> Sistema de Control
> 
> Los encargados del sistema de control son los microcontroladores  de la siguiente figura
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35357
> 
> Por ultimo mencionaremos que el ruido parásito  es un factor determínate para el mal funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz, los componentes que lo pueden producir son los dispositivos que cuentan con bobinados, tales como el alternador, bobinas de encendido, partes giratorias del motor, líneas de alimentación, etc.
> 
> Este ruido produce que la computadora mal interprete las señales y esto repercute en múltiples fallas, como inestabilidad, humo negro, fallas intermitentes, etc.
> 
> Si se nos presenta alguna falla como las mencionadas anterior mente tendremos que verificar la etapa de filtrado que mostramos en la siguiente imagen
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35354
> 
> Esperando que esta informacion se de utilidad
> 
> Su amigo lararich
> 
> Celaya Guanajuato México







bien pues como menciona usted  sr. "lararich" tengo un problema con mi computadora de mi auto, el cual es un spirit a/n mod 93, deje le explico brevemente, mi amigo se le descargo por completo su bateria, me pidio corriente pero como estaba fallando su alternador pues no serviria de nada, asi que decidi hacer esto, encendi mi carro, quite mi bateria y puse la de el, despues de eso anduve dando vueltas como una hora y pues nunca cambio la bolita roja que indica descargada a la bolita verde la de la bateria, entonces me regresa mi bateria ya descargada y pues obvio no encendio mi carro, asi que alla viene otra vez su bateria la cual si daba marcha pero no estaba en excelente estado de carga, asi pues que ponemos su bate y al querer cambiar mi bateria se apagaba mi carro, cosa que nunca habia hecho, hicimos eso como 3 veces y a la cuarte hecho humo mi compu, el veredicto final segun un electrico, fue que la bateria se cruzo, osea hizo un corto, que por la baja carga, ya despues desarme mi compu y encontre que el corto o mas que nada donde se quemaron partes es en donde usted menciona como.... (semiconductores y capacitares de tipo radial electrolíticos.  Su vida útil es de 10 años recordando que el sistema SBEC surge en los años de 1990 a 1995) asi pues en esa imagen que usted subio gue de ahi de donde hecho humo y pues aca es en donde de la manera mas atenta pido de su amable colaboracion, que puedo hacer para reparar esos componentes, o como diagnostico la compu para saber que piezas cambiar, mucho agradecere me ayude pues ya ve que ahora el vehiculo no es un lujo, si no una necesidad, mmm usted digame, me puede conseguir esas piezas? o en donde las consigo, mmm que mas? algun correo en donde pueda comunicarme mas a detalle para enseñarle la compu que tan dañada esta, mmm segun preguntando me dicen que esta tarjeta es una tipo sandwich osea tiene al frente y atras lineas y otras entre estas, entonces, como puedo hacer para checar que esas lineas no se hayan dañado... y claro de conseguir las piezas que checo para evitar que se vuelvan a quemar, me sera de gran ayuda, valgame la redundancia.. su ayuda pues lejos de ser un simple auto, es mi primer auto y no me gusta tenerlo en la calle sin usarlo, pues aunque stoy con una compu de una 6 cil me tiende a fallar, y otra en un yonque encontre una de 3 disipadores pero aunque me da pulso no da ninguna orden a mi auto, como saber si sirve esa compu? porque por lo regular al dar pulso segun dentro de mi ignorancia es porque sirve, de haber algun metodo para saber si sirve mucho seguire agradeciendo me indique y si no sirve de ella quitar las piezas de repuesto para mi compu original ya que a simple vista cuentan con los mismos componentes obvio difiriendo uno que otro pero esta parte son iguales. ustedes disculpen señores por publicar demasiado pero pues me es de suma importancia encontrar una solucion. gracias y pues stoy a sus ordenes. saludos y que tengan un xclnt dia. ATTE... ROAD AND TRACK


----------



## camellohuevon

lararich dijo:


> muy buen foro aqui esta mi aportación aa este tema
> 
> Computadoras Chrysler SBEC 60 pines
> 
> Este sistema surge a partir de los años 1990 a 1995  con los motores que distinguen por tener señales de referencia y sincronía generadas a través del cigüeñal y el árbol de levas y que también se les asigna el nombre de señales CKP y CMP respectivamente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35352
> 
> 
> El entender el funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz es muy sencillo  si lo representamos por bloques  funcionales  similares  a una computadora Personal (de ahí su nombre). Si la entendemos de esa forma   podremos  diagnosticar y repararlas en caso de estar dañadas.La reparación de estos equipos requiere conocimientos de electrónica Básica, electrónica digital microprocesadores  y microcontroladores
> 
> Empezaremos por la fuente de Poder  que viene interna, se caracteriza por diversos factores,  uno de ellos es que es una fuente conmutada (switchada).
> 
> Se identifica por partes robustas que involucran  diodos, capacitores, en algunos casos inductores o bobinados, varistores, fusibles  etc.
> 
> El suministro de energía a los distintos circuitos electrónicos dentro del ECM( modulo de control del motor) es vital para su buen funcionamiento, en ella radica la estabilidad y el buen desempeño del vehículo, ya que si los voltajes que genera, oscilan por una mala filtración, esto provoca que los componentes se estresen y que también varié en su funcionamiento, manifestando fallas múltiples que se pueden reflejar  en jaloneos, consumo excesivo de combustible, humo negro, fallas intermitentes entre otras.
> 
> La fuente en este tipo de computadoras presenta la mayoría de las fallas, esto es por que en CHRYSLER la computadora vienen en el motor, por lo que es sometida a condiciones ambientales severas, ente ellas la temperatura, la cual afecta a los semiconductores y capacitares de tipo radial electrolíticos.  Su vida útil es de 10 años recordando que el sistema SBEC surge en los años de 1990 a 1995  es momento que lleguen a nuestros talleres de servicio.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35355
> 
> 
> Los vehículos que utilizan esta computadora son:
> 
> Caravan, Towncontry, Voyager con motor 3.0, 3.3 y 3.8
> Ram Charger, Ram (2 inyectores) y TBI con motor 3.9, 5.2 y 5.9
> Cherokee 4.0 con inyección MPI
> Shadow, Spirit, Lebaron, Ney Yorker, Phantom 2.5 TBI americanos y MPI Nacional
> 
> Los bloque que integran esta computadora son
> 
> * Sistema de Encendido
> * Sistema de Inyección
> * Sistema de Control
> 
> Sistema de Encendido
> 
> Debido a que este tipo de computadoras controlan el sistema de encendido internamente sus salidas se caracterizan por ser robustas llegando hasta los 12 amperes y con voltajes pico de 900v en fracciones de segundo
> 
> En la siguiente figura se aprecian los disipadores de calor y las pistas gruesas que llegan al conector
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35353
> 
> Sistema de Inyección
> 
> La etapa de inyección de combustible esta regidas por transistores de mediana potencia (menos de 6 amperes) y vienen protegidas por diodos zener. La corriente  que tiene un inyector no excede los 300mA
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35356
> 
> Sistema de Control
> 
> Los encargados del sistema de control son los microcontroladores  de la siguiente figura
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35357
> 
> Por ultimo mencionaremos que el ruido parásito  es un factor determínate para el mal funcionamiento de una computadora automotriz, los componentes que lo pueden producir son los dispositivos que cuentan con bobinados, tales como el alternador, bobinas de encendido, partes giratorias del motor, líneas de alimentación, etc.
> 
> Este ruido produce que la computadora mal interprete las señales y esto repercute en múltiples fallas, como inestabilidad, humo negro, fallas intermitentes, etc.
> 
> Si se nos presenta alguna falla como las mencionadas anterior mente tendremos que verificar la etapa de filtrado que mostramos en la siguiente imagen
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35354
> 
> Esperando que esta informacion se de utilidad
> 
> Su amigo lararich
> 
> Celaya Guanajuato México


buen dia tengo una ecu de ram 94 8cil la bobina no tenia chispa checando la compu me encontre con que un transistor estaba quemado solo que los numeros se borraron solo quedo la marca "morocco" y los 4 primeros numeros 5234 entiendo que no voy a encontrar nada con esa numeracion aun que estuviera completa si alguien sabe de algun equivalente se lo agradeceria


----------



## autotecan

solaris8 dijo:


> solo mirando el video, puedes armar el probador...
> esta bueno y te salva de varios embrollos veo si subo el esquema, pero son esencialmente algun regulador potenciometros y demas nada iposible



hola que tal mi pregunta s la siguiente, como grabar el pic con las frecuencias de salida?


----------



## solaris8

creo que solo te serviria para pruebas y ajustes,
 si quieres grabar, leer o borrar una memoria definitivamente necesitas un aparato dedicado a eso.....
 un abrazo


----------



## autotecan

tengo unsimulador de ecus, y la señal del ckp la simulo mandando una señal de corriente alterna con cierta frecuencia, pero si pudiera simular la señal de cada una de las ruedas dentadas, de gm, ford, crysler etc. o solo mandar una señal promedio estaria genial, pues las ecus en le banco de prueba no necesita saber la posicion dle punto muerto del piston, nada mas que el sensor mande una señal de corriente alterna de cierta frecuencia, pero he notado que si se pueden grabar las señales de algun sensor ckp, y me gustaria probarlo para agregarlo a mi simulador y asi ver si funciona mejor que es lo que me gustaria, alguno de estedes tiene una idea de como hacerlo?


----------



## 0110110h

Que tal a todos! Excelente foro, me estoy metiendo de lleno a reparar ECUs, CDIs de motos, etc. Soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica y estoy en último año por lo que la parte técnica no sería un problema, solo me falta la experiencia y en eso espero me puedan hachar una mano. Estoy interesado en diseñar un buen probador de ECU con las funciones que realmente se usen en la práctica que por ahí leí que recomiendan solo *ckp, cmp y tps. Les propongo que definamos cuales son los sensores y/o actuadores que realmente se requieren para probar una ECU y yo personalmente hecho manos a la obra para diseñar los circuitos y hacer las PCB para dejarlos a disposición de todos* y por supuesto que también estaría agradecido de recibir cualquier tipo de ayuda en dicho diseño. Me gustaría implementar el probador utilizando microcontroladores PIC los cuales voy a programar en lenguaje C para hacerlo más confiable, sencillo y económico, además de tener un tamaño más reducido.
Desde ya el diseño del probador del video que han posteado no lo realizaría ya que me parece una exageración agregar todas esas funciones a un probador ya que no imagino como se podrían usar algunas que requieren sí o sí que la ecu esté conectada al motor y además los circuitos son demasiado básicos y no creo que la calidad de las señales sean realistas para una ECU. De lo anterior me surge una duda, para probar una ECU esta debe estar conectada en el vehículo no es así? O es posible echarla a andar en su totalidad en un banco de pruebas??
*Bueno espero no haberlos mareado con tantas preguntas y que me vallan pasando sus sugerencias y especificaciones para la construcción del probador, saludos!*


----------



## jaimeji

Cordial saludo 0110110h, me gusta tu idea y si pudieras hacerlo de ante mano te felicito y te digo que puedes también incluir los actuadores para chequeaer y saber si estan funcionando bien, puedes incluir la valvula IAC, asi como la del EGR un saludo y un abrazo, y sigue adelante gracias.
jaimeji


----------



## 0110110h

Si, estaba viendo que la parte de actuadores es muy importante también para corroborar que todo marche bien en la ECU, por lo que hasta el momento y por sugerencia de jaimeji, en la parte de actuadores irían: Los 4 inyectores, la válvula IAC y la EGR.


----------



## gvilladeleon

Estimados,
Es posible que una ECU no pueda tener reparación en su totalidad...? aislado de no contar con los dispositivos que se deban sustituir en el circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## fabio sierra

gvilladeleon dijo:


> Estimados,
> Es posible que una ECU no pueda tener reparación en su totalidad...? aislado de no contar con los dispositivos que se deban sustituir en el circuito.
> 
> Saludos!



Es muy probable, yo nunca he visto que se pueda reparar una cuando se ha dañado el Microprocesador o algún IC referente a comunicaciones, hay cosas que solo manejan los fabricantes y que se salen de las manos del técnico reparador, ahora no se si haya alguien con la experiencia y los equipos necesarios para que ningún trabajo le quede grande, eso sin contar el basto conocimiento que debe tener,

saludos!!


----------



## chuybailon

tengo una computadora de una tracker que se le quemo un diodo creo que es zener, en la parte de arriba del diodo tiene la nomenclatura 27 2G. quiero saber que significan esos numeros o como saber leerlos. es un diodo MELT SMD. alguien que sepa por cual puedo sustituirlo.

muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## tuchoeste

hola  a todos les consulto si alguien sabe con que puedo reemplazar el componente 5401dm  es el que maneja la bobina de encendido lleva dos es de una ecu del ford ka  tengo chispa en dos cilndros  y en dos no  y la bobina esta sana la probamos con una nueva  cualquier informacion  sera util


----------



## zopilote

datos
 compra                                           ,


----------



## tuchoeste

gracias zopilote por los datos queria ver algun  reemplazo posible por si es mas facil conseguir en la argentina


----------



## mgutierl

Quisiera saber como el diagrama de una fuente de un computador ECU de un bus HINO, pues me aparece que el daño es el fallo del computador y aparece en la fuente del ECU un jumper quemado (sin la coraza negra) pero sigue dando continuidad, ademas tiene un componente de 4 pines que se nombre en la tarjeta como FL1 (color cafe) el cual esta directo en la entrada a la fuente, alguien sabe como empiezo a revisar el ECU con un multimetro y que posiblees daños se presentan en estos computador que son para carros a diesel.

Nota:
he reparado con exito el computador de ajuste de pulsos que tienen estos buses HINO, el cual va antes de ECU, solo hay que remplazarle un puente de diodos SMD y colocarlo en la polaridad correcta.


----------



## mgutierl

ahi les envio las fotos de uno de los computador del bus HINO. quiero preguntar si estas fuentes pueden tener un filtro pasico LC?? y ademas que es el compoenete verde que tienen 10 pines que esta al lado de los capacitores. 
despues les paso cuales son las entradas y salidas de este computador, pero quisisera saber por donde empiezo a mirar, medi los capacitores todos esta bien, los diodos tambien y los transistores tambien, cual seria el problema porque sigue apareciendo como si el computador fuera el que no funcionara, error de computador.
este computador no controla inyectores, ademas este es para un motor diesel.


----------



## Evaristo2012

ME GUSTARIA SABER SI ALGUIEN SABE COMO REPARAR UNA COMPUTADORA DE MI CAMIONETA O QUE CIRCUITO LE TENGO QUE CAMBIAR, SEGUN EL ELECTRICO QUE ME LA CHECO DICE QUE NO DA CHISPA, PORQUE NO ESTA HACIENDO TIERRA Y NO ESTA ACTIVANDO LA BOMBA DE GASOLINA, Y SOLO DEJO DE FUNCIONAR DE REPENTE. 

GRACIAS, ME GUSTARIA SABER SUS APORTACIONES..

UN SALUDO


----------



## solaris8

*Evaristo2012*
primero benvenido al foro...
2do. no escribas con mayusculas, aqui es como si estuvieras gritando y te pueden moderar....
vamos  por partes ....



> SEGUN EL ELECTRICO QUE ME LA CHECO DICE QUE NO DA CHISPA, PORQUE NO ESTA HACIENDO TIERRA


puedes no tener chispa, y si buena tierra ahora prueba , saca un cable de bujia y con cuidado acercalo a la lamina o el block del motor ahi debe saltar chispa



> Y NO ESTA ACTIVANDO LA BOMBA DE GASOLINA



que no tenga chispa no quiere decir que la bomba de gasolina no funciona.
cuando enciendes la camioneta, apenas das star, se escucha la bomba de gasolina? es el primer segundo 

si puedes dime que modelo año, y marca es tu camioneta y dime que sabes de electicidad automotriz, para irte


----------



## Evaristo2012

Hola Buenos dias Solaris y gracias por el tip de no escribir con Mayusculas.

El modelo de  mi camioneta es 2001, motor 3.3 y numero de serie de computador es P04727402AI.
Le pusieron otra computadora de otro modelo y esa solo se escucha cuando abre la bomba de gasolina, pero no estarea tampoco, el electrico que me la checo precisa mucho en que es la computadora y que si no hace nada con otra computadora nueva, me la tienen que programar.
solo hace un "click" en los relays cada vez que accione el swich.

mi computadora no es de ship, es decir es de color negra la llave (normal).

yo de electricidad no conozco solo lo basico.

La computadora es la segunda vez que se me daña, la primera la compre en Autozone pero la garantia de un año ya vencio. 


gracias  y espero saber algo de solucion.


----------



## Matias15599

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con la computadora que maneja los inyectores de un Corsa wagon 1999 16 valulas. Cada vez que probamos una nueva, esta se quema... Algo estará en corto?

Otra cosa, un IRFZ44NL me da corto entre dos de sus pines, significa que se quemó?


----------



## solaris8

> Cada vez que probamos una nueva, esta se quema... Algo estará en corto?



por curiosidad cuantas probaron???


> Otra cosa, un IRFZ44NL me da corto entre dos de sus pines, significa que se quemó?



cuales pines?????







lo que te puede quemar una ecu es , desde un sensor en corto pasando por invercion de polaridad, o que el alternador este pasando sobre voltage...
mejor porque no nos cuentas como se llego a eso, ecu quemada o en corto


----------



## Matias15599

Venimos probando 3 ya, Lo del Alternador vamos a testearlo y Los pines no sabría ubicarlo, pero son los dos pines de la derecha :S

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## mgutierl

Una pregunta cuando se moja un computador ECU que es lo que se le daña con frecuencia??????(no aparece ningún quemon ni ninguna linea quemada), ademas necesito saber si ALGUIEN sabe arreglar el computador de un bus marca HINO modelos 2007 y 2010 o e una bus NPR, pues necesito arreglar este tipo de computadores e mirado la fuente y todo parece estar bien.(AYUDA)


señor Evaristo2012 eso es mentiras que tiene que programar el computador(solo chequea con un aparato los daños), pues los integrados estan cerrados y no se dejan programa, lo que demás va hacer es cambiar algún sensor o no conectar algunas funciones. que no te vean la cara e marrano.


----------



## mgutierl

compas tengo una duda, tengo un computador de toyota para camiones marca hino, a este le falla el freno de ahogo, pues el acelerador es de poteciometro y va directo al computador, al freno de ahogo se activa con un pisando el clutch y el acelerador, al abrir el computador hay un que mon en un integrado que tiene las letras 851A001p pero no se que integrado es???? si alguien sabe con que podria remplazarlo???


----------



## Ricardo Manuel Figuereo R

me gustaria ver como esta conectado en el circuito



si el zener esta conectado entre las terminales de + y - y por lo que dices parce ser un diodo avalancha y debe ser  de 12v  estos diodos son para proteger a los componentes de una sobretensión o alguna polaridad inversa este diodo se vuela comúnmente por  conectar al revés la bateria y también por  sobrevoltaje



con benceno para remover el caucho de las ecu por aqui lo mencionan amigo


----------



## solaris8

que paso con el mosfet???, lo probaste?.....

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/68621/IRF/IRFZ44NL.html

probador mosfet....
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-mosfet.htm


----------



## 0110110h

Hola a todos, les cuento que me han traído una ECU de Peugeot 306 modelo 2000 para reparar. Luego de estar varios días para sacar la goma que cubre la placa, le encontré dos mosfets quemados son unos UTF3055L canal N. Alguien tendrá los planos que me pueda facilitar para esta ECU?? Según parece me mande un moco sacando la resina y despegue un integrado que ni idea de cuál puede haber sido su numeración y los planos me vendrían de maravilla ya que seguramente el integrado termino en la basura junto con los restos de resina. Muchas gracias


----------



## 0110110h

Me olvidaba la ECU es una Sagem SL96. Por lo que me comenta el dueño el auto andaba un par de cuadras y después se paraba solo, no sé si el par de mosfets quemados tendrá que ver con la válvula paso a paso, revise el driver puente H de la válvula y esta OK.


----------



## omardelgado

holaa a todoos . .  me acabo de inscribir a este foro . .   soy tecnico en electronica  y tengo un taller donde reparamos todo tipo de aparatos electronicos    y tambien reparamos computadoras autmotrices  . nuunca eh ido a ningun curso para repara ecu  lo que emos aprendido a sido buscandole  tenemos 2 anos en estoo  .  aun nos faltan cosas  aprender  . . espero ser de ayuda



llego al taier una ecu  chevrolet s10 bleaser    mod  93         el problema es qe abiena los cambios de golpe  . . .   y los regresa tambien de golpe  . .    cheque el diagrama y si  la ecu controla la trasmision . .  pense qe pueden ser los selenoides qe entran de golpe asi q cambie los dos circuitos qe controlan lo sselenoides   es un circuito de 15 pines  es el16042368      pero hiso iwal . . alguna idea de qe otra cosa pueda seer?


----------



## solaris8

omardelgado

podria ser la misma transmision, con las pastillas quemadas(internas), por andar sin aceite o con el nivel bajo
tambien podrian ser los mismos selenoides, dentro de la transmision
o un corto en el arnes de la trasmision, fijate en los conectores que no esten flojos, rotos o con cables cortados , secos, o raspados
no recuerdo en este momento si la s10 93 trae computadora individual para la transmision...
revisa el arnes de esa si lo tiene
veoo si tengo algun diagrama y lo subo...

el motor es el vortex 4.3???


----------



## omardelgado

eii pues esq  me dijeron que pusieron otra computadora y se quito la falla . . por eso pienso qe si es la compu .   y si esa computadora es la que controla tmbien la trasmision    ay tengo ese diagrama  y  si la ecu  manda las tierras a los selenoidees   asi como otras senales a la trasmision . .   tal ves el problema esta mas atras de el controlador de los selenoidees


el mnotor es creo 4.3


----------



## hugos31

cristian troncozo dijo:


> Aqui subo una fotos de la ecu de mi auto.
> 
> El diodo más grande de la foto es el que aún no encuentro solo dice T S5225 0.B, si s que alguien lo conoce y me dice de cuanto puede ser.
> 
> Saludos


 es un diodo de proteccion contra sobre voltaje  si el sistema es de 12v  pon los diodos zener en paralelo de 16v   o varistor y si el sistema es de 24v  ponle dos diodos zener en paralelo de 33v o varistor,,,


----------



## vochorno

PERDON POR COLGARME DEL TEMA DISCULPA..

hola perdon soy nuevo les agradesco si me hayuden ya que yo tambien les correspondere
tengo un vw sedan 1994 y medicen que son muy problematicos pero e andado muy agusto en el ya que hece años tube uno mod. 1972 .
y tengo un problema.  cuando habro el switch  ya no se escucha la bomba y me comentan que la tierra que manda la compu por el pin num-3 no la manda al relebador de la bomba cheque las resistencias y no hay alguna dañada que podra ser? 
y le puse una tierra, se la puse al habrir el switch pero no se si le perjudica 
¿que hago de ante mano les agradesco su respuesta. gracias.


----------



## fabio sierra

vochorno dijo:


> PERDON POR COLGARME DEL TEMA DISCULPA..
> 
> hola perdon soy nuevo les agradesco si me hayuden ya que yo tambien les correspondere
> tengo un vw sedan 1994 y medicen que son muy problematicos pero e andado muy agusto en el ya que hece años tube uno mod. 1972 .
> y tengo un problema.  cuando habro el switch  ya no se escucha la bomba y me comentan que la tierra que manda la compu por el pin num-3 no la manda al relebador de la bomba cheque las resistencias y no hay alguna dañada que podra ser?
> y le puse una tierra, se la puse al habrir el switch pero no se si le perjudica
> ¿que hago de ante mano les agradesco su respuesta. gracias.



Hola, tienes que revisar los driver´s que son como unos transistore, los que mandan la famosa "tierra" que activa el relevo, yo aun te diria que revisaras la bomba enegizando sus contactatos o el relevo y ver que pasa, yo no soy experto en el tema pero he visto esas cosas y no son la gran cosa, animos. 

saludos


----------



## denispayes

hola amigos, tengo un volkswagen gol 2004, el problema es que no tengo chispa, sensor hall y bobina estan bien, modulo no tiene, por lo que me hiso pensar que es la ecu, le reemplaze el integrado vb027, pero sigue igual, sin chispa, yo quisiera saber si se puede utilizar un modulo para poder hacerlo funcionar


----------



## medinacruzz

denispayes dijo:


> hola amigos, tengo un volkswagen gol 2004, el problema es que no tengo chispa, sensor hall y bobina estan bien, modulo no tiene, por lo que me hiso pensar que es la ecu, le reemplaze el integrado vb027, pero sigue igual, sin chispa, yo quisiera saber si se puede utilizar un modulo para poder hacerlo funcionar


se puede utilisar un modulo solo si tienes altos conosimientos en el sistema porque de lo contrario echaras a perder otras cosas



lo que te puede estar afectando es el cactador que ba en el arbol de lebas o el del cigueñal. yo en particular te diria que es mejor escanearlo asi sabras la rrealidad.,





denispayes dijo:


> hola amigos, tengo un volkswagen gol 2004, el problema es que no tengo chispa, sensor hall y bobina estan bien, modulo no tiene, por lo que me hiso pensar que es la ecu, le reemplaze el integrado vb027, pero sigue igual, sin chispa, yo quisiera saber si se puede utilizar un modulo para poder hacerlo funcionar


se puede utilisar un modulo solo si tienes altos conosimientos en el sistema porque de lo contrario echaras a perder otras cosas
es mejor ponerle el escaner y no ponerse a adivinar, abeses eso nos pasa que nos ponemos que aber si es esto o aqueyo. y no para eso ay que estar seguros de lo que es porque podemos echar a perder otras cosas... bueno no quiero desilucionare pero a mi taller yegan bastante volkswagen por problemas simples pero cuando se trata de problemas de fuel ijector no me gusta meterme con eso. eso si solo con esos autos


----------



## solaris8

los gol tienen modulo de encendido y ademas el encendido lo maneja la ecu, a ver si te sirve el diagrama...

diagrama modulo gol 2008


----------



## denispayes

medinacruzz dijo:


> se puede utilisar un modulo solo si tienes altos conosimientos en el sistema porque de lo contrario echaras a perder otras cosas
> 
> 
> 
> lo que te puede estar afectando es el cactador que ba en el arbol de lebas o el del cigueñal. yo en particular te diria que es mejor escanearlo asi sabras la rrealidad.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se puede utilisar un modulo solo si tienes altos conosimientos en el sistema porque de lo contrario echaras a perder otras cosas
> es mejor ponerle el escaner y no ponerse a adivinar, abeses eso nos pasa que nos ponemos que aber si es esto o aqueyo. y no para eso ay que estar seguros de lo que es porque podemos echar a perder otras cosas... bueno no quiero desilucionare pero a mi taller yegan bastante volkswagen por problemas simples pero cuando se trata de problemas de fuel ijector no me gusta meterme con eso. eso si solo con esos autos



gracias amigo por tomarte tu tiempo para poder ayudarme, y no te preocupes, cualquier sugerencia es bien aceptada.



medinacruzz dijo:


> se puede utilisar un modulo solo si tienes altos conosimientos en el sistema porque de lo contrario echaras a perder otras cosas
> 
> 
> 
> lo que te puede estar afectando es el cactador que ba en el arbol de lebas o el del cigueñal. yo en particular te diria que es mejor escanearlo asi sabras la rrealidad.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se puede utilisar un modulo solo si tienes altos conosimientos en el sistema porque de lo contrario echaras a perder otras cosas
> es mejor ponerle el escaner y no ponerse a adivinar, abeses eso nos pasa que nos ponemos que aber si es esto o aqueyo. y no para eso ay que estar seguros de lo que es porque podemos echar a perder otras cosas... bueno no quiero desilucionare pero a mi taller yegan bastante volkswagen por problemas simples pero cuando se trata de problemas de fuel ijector no me gusta meterme con eso. eso si solo con esos autos



gracias amigo por tomarte tu tiempo para poder ayudarme, y no te preocupes, cualquier sugerencia es bien aceptada.





solaris8 dijo:


> los gol tienen modulo de encendido y ademas el encendido lo maneja la ecu, a ver si te sirve el diagrama...
> 
> diagrama modulo gol 2008
> 
> http://www.valvulita.com/web/sites/default/files/esquemadd8.jpg



gracias por ayudarme, el esquema que me brindaste no se parece al del gol que yo tengo, en el distribuidor tiene un sensor hall, y modulo no tiene. 
muchas gracias por tu info.


----------



## felixx

hola.. cambie la computadora de mi carro chrisler sebring 2001, y le puse una con el mismo numero pero no se mantiene encendido mi carro se apaga como a los 5 segundos ..  a que se deve o mas vien que devo hacer , mi carro no es de llave de chip.


----------



## solaris8

porque le cambiaste la computadora, cual era la falla??


----------



## felixx

no mantiene la carga de la bateria, lo lleve al electrico pensando que era el alternador y me dice que en la computadora trae un generador que es el que esta dañado y por eso la cambie..


----------



## JULIOHDI

esa computadora deberia estar inmobilizada, es por eso que se detiene a los pocos minutos de haber echado a andar.


----------



## solaris8

> no mantiene la carga de la bateria


1 el alternador no carga
2 la bateria ya dio lo que tenia que dar cambiar bateria
3 el alternador carga, buscar fugas de corriente luces, arneses, o algo aterrizado



> la computadora trae un generador que es el que esta dañado y por eso la cambie..



decile al electrico, que las computadoras no traen generador a lo  sumo reguladores o diodos (aparte de otros componentes)


----------



## SomeOner

Creo que el Foro ya se salio de su objetivo principal... No deberian de registrarse para hacer este tipo de preguntas.


----------



## solaris8

SomeOner


> Creo que el Foro ya se salio de su objetivo principal... No deberian de registrarse para hacer este tipo de preguntas.


porque???
no solo de circuitos e integrados vive un electronico


----------



## emilianofllessia

solaris8 dijo:


> 1 el alternador no carga
> 2 la bateria ya dio lo que tenia que dar cambiar bateria
> 3 el alternador carga, buscar fugas de corriente luces, arneses, o algo aterrizado
> 
> 
> 
> decile al electrico, que las computadoras no traen generador a lo  sumo reguladores o diodos (aparte de otros componentes)





el la mayoria de los chrysler , en la ecu se encuentra un driver que maneja la carga del alternador


----------



## solaris8

me base en esta repuesta para responder.....
felixx dijo...


> la computadora trae un generador que es el que esta dañado y por eso la cambie..



un driver no es un generador...creo


----------



## omardelgado

tengo una caravan 3.0   mod 98 no da inyeccion en dos inyectores el 1 y el 4   los demas si dan . . . .  en el 1 y el cuatro solo da un pulso al esterear y ya no buelbe a pulsar . . .    los transistores estan bieen . . ..  alguien sabe qe maspodra seer?


----------



## jrpp

hola necesitaria el esquema de la fuente ya que tengo una sbec de una dodge dakota y le faltan los diodos de la fuente y los valores de los condensadores electroliticos , la placa tiene una perforacion ya que se quemo en ese lugar uy me faltan las pistas


----------



## solaris8

creo que hablas de esta, el cableado es de 60....







> le faltan los diodos de la fuente y los valores de los condensadores electroliticos , *la placa tiene una perforacion ya que se quemo en ese lugar uy me faltan las pistas*



subi unas fotos, asi la vemos y tratamos de resolver el problemita

fijate si no es esta....
http://es.scribd.com/doc/144917748/Mopar-Electric-Remanufacture-1-Pdfa


*omardelgado*

podria ser un problema de sensores, cigueñal diria, pero en el aire. una vez que cortan los inyectores ya no vuelven a abrir??


----------



## jrpp

subo unas fotos lo que esta quemado y le faltan dos diodos en la fuente



el documento de scribd no se puede bajar


----------



## omardelgado

se quemaron las pistaas?       solo limpia bien  lo qe se carboniso por qe abeses conducee . .  el filtro es de 470 uf    a 50 v  y los diodos  no son zeners     son normales

sshhhhh   pila al revees          ubo pistas rotas? o  solo de carboniso la placa



Alguien sabe  como ase para que una ECU   de chispa e injeccion . . .     tengo alli unos sensores de chispa y de arbol de levas . .  pero los conecto como debe de ir  y cuando los ago qe den pulsos pasando un metal por enfrente  la ECU no da pulsos  de chispa ni injeccion . .  solo los relay de la bomba de gasolibna  y  ASD    entran  . . ..   Que me faltaaa??


----------



## zwerwolf

Hola, tengo un problema con la computadora de una scort 92, el alternador paso corriente de mas y daño unos componentes en la computadora, pero, no puedo localizar información de estos, en la parte superior vienen como 70019bb motorola y 7015FB/885S02AA, ¿saben de algún remplazo comercial?


----------



## kayito4036

zopilote dijo:


> Y quien te dijo que era un IGBT, por el codigo no se  tiene uno muchos datos, lo unico que recuerdo es que a los caravan los reemplazan por un mosfet, consigue uno de alguna fuente ATX  de 500w, en su interior hay mosfet de alta velocidad de 25A y 200V.



Hermano yo tube una experiencia con ese componente y con base les digo que es un igbt yo utilise el IXGP16N60C2 que es de 40 Amperios y me funciono perfecto


----------



## chester2

Saludos camaradas del foro 


bueno en estos dos años de estar en la reparacion de ecus subo un manual que les puede ser de gran ayuda .....................

espero les sea util y  podamos compartir mas informacion 

cualquier duda estoy a su disposición ........ 
atte Chester


----------



## Ultramar

el pinsas dijo:


> hola buenas noche quisira si me pueds apoyar con esta ecu de voyaguer 1990 motor 3.3 ya que no tengo chispa el cil 1 y4  no tengo mucho conocimiento  sin mas mr despido saludes antemano esperando tu respuesta



Hola tengo problemas con una computadora grand cheroke  adjunto explicación he imagenes.
Que sustituto debo de usar?


----------



## jluismaciel

daary dijo:


> Tendrás entre tu material didáctico algo en relación con la ECU de un Chrysler Cirrus Lx 2.5 V6 automático americano, te lo voy a agradecer mucho.



Hola amigo, ya habras obtenido algo de información para la reparación de tu computadora, ya que tengo problemas con la de mi auto, es igual al tuyo.


----------



## peitifer

Buenas tardes: soy nuevo en el foro me presente hace un rato.
Estuve viendo que están reparando una ecu sbec de 60 pines.
yo tengo una igual montada en una cherroke 1997 2,5 td.
La misma me dejo de regular el alternado, así que con mucho coraje,  la sumergí en tolueno por 3 dias para sarle toda la goma en la que viene sumergida, ( para los que no consiguen tolueno lo venden como diluyente para cemento de contacto), (aconsejo sacarle las partes mas gruesas de la goma con un elemento tortante sin dañar los componentes así trabaja mejor el tolueno).

Bueno hasta acá llegue con mi reparación ya que al llegar a los componentes me encontré que los mismos tienen Nº de partes de las distintas marcas y hay un par ( como un diodo zener con la siglas M 1117 0650. que no se que valor de trabajo tiene.
Les agradezco si alguien tiene datos de esta ecu y sus componentes, tampoco se cual es bien los componentes que regulan la carga del alternador. ( ya revise la fuente, y me entrega las tensiones de 8 y 5 vol a los distintos sensores, otro dato no tengo ninguna información en el tablero de instrumento)


----------



## aprendizdf

Gracias chester2 por el aporte.

Yo me dedique a reparar algunas ecus, pero*_*para las refacciones, las tomaba de algunas ecus q*ue* estuvieran dañadas y no tenia problema.


----------



## peitifer

aprendizdf:


Te realizo una consulta tenes un diagrama de  las ecu sbec de chrysler 1997 diesel


Saludos.
Fernando


----------



## aprendizdf

Solo tengo diagrama para gasolina el cual te envio esperando y te pueda ayudar en algo.


----------



## jsantos

Que tal estoy comenzando a reparar ecus de multimarcas
estoy analizando su funcionamiento y estoy dispuesto a compartir mi experiencia 

saludos


----------



## alexmx

Hola a todos  mi nombre es alex, me pongo a sus ordenes en la reparacion de computadoras automotrices, tengo tiempo en este ramo y experiencia la cual quiero compartir con todos aquellos que la necesiten saludos


----------



## togui00

Hola a todos mi nombre es josaphat tengo un problema con la computadora de mi carro es un dodge avenger 1995 americano. Hace cerca de un mes pase por un charco bastante grande y creo que se mojo la computadora el carro empezo a fallar y no emoarejaba y despues de un rato se normaliso al siguiente dia ya no prendio el clima y el ventilador encendia al encender el carro estando frio tambien tenia encendida la luz de la bateria y el check pero el alternador cargaba bien y asi lo anduve por espacio de un mes hace dos dias el carro se apago andando y ya no quiso encender ya no enciende la luz del check al abrir el switch me dijeron que es la computadora pero aca no la consigo y mandandola a pediir realmente me sale muy cara quisiera su ayuda para ver si la puedo reparar de antemano gracias por la ayuda


----------



## everardors

Pues no soy un experto pero espero poder ayudarte, lo primero que tienes que hacer es identificar que es lo que no funciona, sera algo complicado pero nesecitas empezar a descartar que secciones si funcionan y que no, por ejemplo si funciona la seccion de inyeccion?? Y asi, para esto nesecitaras una punta de pruebas, o un multimetro y algunas cosillas mas que segun lo que revises nesecitaras


----------



## togui00

Gracias everardors que seria lo primero que hay que checar la pcm esta muerta no activa la bomba de gasolina ni hay chispa en las bujias subo fotos de la pcm para que la identifiques



No pude subir las fotos pero creo que es un sbeclll


----------



## Fogonazo

togui00 dijo:


> Gracias everardors que seria lo primero que hay que checar la pcm esta muerta no activa la bomba de gasolina ni hay chispa en las bujias subo fotos de la pcm para que la identifiques
> 
> 
> 
> No pude subir las fotos pero creo que es un sbeclll



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## everardors

togui00, esa computadora esa computadora no es muy dificil, busca en internet el pinout y verifica que tenga energia en los pines adecuados y sus respectivas masas, si esta todo en orden y aun asi no funciona nada, tendras que abrirla y checar la alimentacion interna que este funcionando, tu mayor problema sera retirar la goma...XD



https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...9dxqM7zAc2ugMgG&ved=0CCUQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=763


----------



## togui00

Ya cheque con el pinout pero no hay energia en el pin de 8 v ni en el de 5



Ya cheque con el pinout pero no hay energia en el pin de 8 v ni en el de 5


----------



## solaris8

puede que tengas problemas con la bomba de gasolina, o perifericos. proba si al poner la llave en contato se activa la bomba(son solo 2 segundos), si no lo hace revisa los reles, fijate si tenes corriente, no siempre el problema es la ecu. si no hay pulso de la bmba de gasolina en el primer arranque corta todo.
revisa el relee asd










tambien te recomiendo que la scanees a ver si te sale algun codigo que nos ooriente un poco mas...

http://www.2gnt.com/www/files/pcmcode.htm


----------



## togui00

Ya probe la bomba con corriente directa y si trabaja tiene como 2 o 3 meses que se cambio y el relee ya lo probe con otro y sigue igual y no da ningun codigo con el metodo de la llave y al abrir el switch no prende la luz del check


----------



## togui00

Definitivamente es la computadora porque acabo de probarle una de un chrysler sebring que es igual a la de mi carro y si prende la bomba si hay pulso en los injectores pero no hay chispa en las bujias esa me la presto un mecanico de un carro accidentado dice que trabajaba bien pero que tal vez se necesite programar


----------



## alexmx

Hola togui00, reparar computadoras no es dificl, si cuentas con el equipo, herramientas y los conocimientos estas del otro lado, la experiencia la vas adquiriendo con el tiempo, en relacion a tu modulo primeramente debes hacer lo siguiente:

1.- Comprobar el estado de tu bateria que estes bien cargada, y los bornes y terminales esten bien y que no esten sulfatadas.

2.- Revisa fusibles, y la base de ellos a veces suelen estar flojos y esto ocasiona no hagan buen contacto.

3.- Checa voltages y tierras con el multimetro y/o  lampara de prueba, estas mismas deben llegar a los pines del modulo, poniendo atencion en los arneses interconectados o uniones, sule suceder problemas en los conectores.

4.- Una vez hecho esto, revisa nuevamente el tablero si hay señal del check engine.

Si no tienes señal del check  engine prueba lo siguiente:

1.- Scanea el auto y anota los codigos que te de el mecanico y asi poder diagnosticar el auto mecanicamente.

Si no hay señal de check engine y tampoco el scaner se comunica con la computadora procede asi:

1.- Con cuidado retira el modulo del auto y verifica que no tenga agua el modulo en el conector, si es asi con una secadora secala o dejala un rato al sol para que seque tanto externa e internamente.

Si decides meter mano al modulo para reparacion debes hacer lo siguiente:

1.- Con el multimetro checa continuidad del pin del modulo a los componentes y comprueba su estado del mismo.

Espero haberte ayudado y no haberte confundirte mas saludos

2.-


----------



## togui00

Gracias alexmx pues acabo de hacer lo que me explicsste ya con el pinout  que me dijo everardors ya cheque continuidad a los sensores y todo esta ok y la bateria tiene una semana que se la habia cambiado

Ya retire la computadora ya lo cheque no tiene agua solo un poco de polvo sobre el gel


----------



## alexmx

Hola togui00, bueno ya que tienes la ecu fuera, viene lo bueno con una navaja retira el gel del lado donde se ubica la fuente para su revision y con el multimetro empeiza a comprobar los capacitores, diodos y los reguladores de voltage, cualquier cosa seguimos en contacto.


----------



## aprendizdf

Hola togui00 si es de conectores grises esta tiene 1 regulador de voltaje junto con disipador de calor del lado derecho y 1 capacitos si quitas el gel con cuidado encontraras entre estos 2 un circuito de superficie de 8 pines q normalmente falla al igual en las de conectores negros esta del lado izquierdo junto a 1 regulador con disipador q sobresale o es visible también es 1 CI de 8 pines de superficie el cual lo reemplazas con un 555 de superficie. pero debes de checarlo antes de cambiarlo


----------



## togui00

Gracias aprendizdf ya casi quite todo el gel pero no logo identificar el circuito y otra cosa como lo pruebo con el multimetro. Voy a subir una foto de como se ve para ver si me i dicas cual es el circuito. Gracias


----------



## aprendizdf

Con el multímetro y de acuedo a la foto debe de estar en medio del capacitor negro y el naranja q se ven junto a los transistores.


----------



## togui00

Gracias aprendizdf ya lo localice pero en realidad no se como probarlo tengo multimetro pero no se como probar el circuito me podrias indicar como se prueba


----------



## aprendizdf

El pin 1 es tierra 4 y 8 voltaje en el pin 8 es mayor q en el del pin 4


----------



## alexmx

togui00 la punta negra del multimetro la colocas a masa y checas el voltage en en pin 4 y 8 debe darte  12 y tantos y en en el pin 1 haces lo contrario con el multimetro cambias las puntas y tambien debe darte un aprox de 12 y cacho ten cuidado de no juntar las puntas entr los pines pues dañarias el integrado saludos


----------



## togui00

Gracias aprendizdf y alexmx ya lo cheque y y no da voltage en el pin uno si llega tierra pero en el 4 y el 8 no hay nada lo voy a cambiar mañana y vere que tal funciona tambien  cambie un condensador que tenia rota la pata del + no se si asi estaba y yo se la rompi cuando estaba retirando el gel pero mañana cambio el circuito y comento gracias por la ayuda


----------



## alexmx

togui00 te comento debes tener cuidado con lo que haces y dices lo que dices es que si hay tierra en en el pin 1 correcto pero no lo del pin 4 y 8 porque no le llega voltage entonces no puedes decir que es el integrado aunque lo cambies sera lo mismo porque no le llega el voltage, me explico, aqui tienes que ver el regulador, diodos y capacitores quien de ellos es el que no manda los 12 aprox, saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

Buenas tardes...consulta; Estoy teniendo problemas con un citroen C3, y estoy buscando el diagrama del BSM B3 (o el diagrama de bsm+bsi mucho mejor), ya que tengo señal de bomba, cuerpo motorizado y habilitacion de 12Vcc en inyectores, pero no tengo encendido y señal de inyeccion.
Mande a colocar el estereo (en casa de herrero cuchillo de palo), y me lo devolvieron muerto. Les pregunte y me dijeron que sin querer hicieron una pequeña chispa al colocar el estereo nuevo, pero al chequear, estan bien los fusibles. Ahora no tiene ningun estereo colocado y tengo la leyenda "MODO ECONOMIA ENCENDIDO", las luces de posicion se encienden solas y el motor gira pero no arrancara por la ausencia de encendido y señal de inyectores... Alguien me podria facilitar este o estos diagramas?
Ya desconecte los super empalmes que le hicieron y deje la instalacion original; Ya me fije si era la llave, y no es, el COM2000 funciona perfecto... lo unico que me queda por ver es estas dos ultimas cosas...Agradecere toda orientacion / ayuda ya que la kangoo la tengo rota y eso de andar a pie con dos chicos chicos, me rompe las terlipes. Aclaro... por si alguna mente brillante me da la solucion de ir a un service o mecanico...acá en Comodoro no hay ninguna de las cosas, solo experimentadores y nuestros vehiculos conejillos de india. Ya me paso con una cherokee que tenia (no arrancaba y me hicieron cambiar hasta la ecu y nadie la pudo arrancar hasta que la agarre con paciencia yo y me di cuenta que tenia las bujias en corto) e incluido la kangoo que entro para hacer el service de correa y a la cuadra corte tensor y rompi la tapa... prefiero arreglar o romper mas yo, que gastar y estar esperando que me digan que no la pueden arrancar... saludos

PD: Anexo numero parte del BSI y BSM b3.



Me olvide comentar, que hace unos dias googleando vi en una pagina como puentear el BSM para estos casos, y como no estaba seguro que bsm tenia yo no le di mucha bolilla hasta verificar el dato... el tema es que ahora no encuentro la pagina por que no recuerdo que tags use 
Si...ya se...  :cabezon:  te doy permiso para que me pegues una palmada en la nuca


----------



## torres.electronico

Solucionado..o en parte solucionado... BSI desconfigurado; Descargue el manual taller de este sistema, y cualquier modificacion, sustitucion que se le haga al sistema (COM2000-RADIO-ETC), se debe de reprogrmar el BSI... Da unos puntos de chequeo para saber si esta desconfigurada y basicamente son las señales que comente al inicio, mas algunas leyendas en el display...Asi que a buscar el LEXIA y ya les comentare como me fue. Saludos


----------



## everardors

buenas, pues las BSI son un dolor de cabeza, jejeje

tengo muy poca experiencia con ellas, pero siempre la solucion facil y rapida es sustituirla, si tienes todo el tiempo para tener el carro parado y darle a la prueba y error que bueno, ojala lo soluciones.

disculpa la pregunta, pero ya la abriste para descartar algun daño fisico a causa del corto que hicieron?? casi siempre se dañan.

tambien tienen un fusible que es para quitar el modo economia, pero tiene una secuencia, si nesecita me avisas para checar bien esa informacion.


----------



## torres.electronico

everardors dijo:


> *...tambien tienen un fusible que es para quitar el modo economia, pero tiene una secuencia, si nesecita me avisas para checar bien esa informacion.*



Hola amigo, gracias por comentar... te refieres a la secuencia del fusible shunt color gris? El de sacar energia, ventanilla baja, conectar fusible, encender las luces, y presionar el cierre centralizado???
Ya pase por este paso, y el manual dice que si las luces no responden, o sea, al colocar contacto, estas sin la orden se encienden solas y se colocan en posicion, hay que mirar el panel de info e instrumentsl viendo que cuando coloca el mensaje de modo ahorro energia activo, no figure titilando el check engine y la señal de la llave... Si solo esta el check engine sin titilar, mas el de bateria titilando, es por que el bsi tiene problema... Aclaro... la luz de bateria titilando, significa modor ahorro energia activado...
Eso es lo que pude entender del manual, ya que no me permitia copiar y pegar en el traductor de google y yo cero "alemanen" (solo se que colectivo de capital significa "subenempujenestrujen")  
Comentame como es el tip que sabes, quizas algo me estoy comiendo y por ello no doy con la solucion sin meter scaner. Desde el vamos, muchas gracias por la buena onda 

PD: con el osciloscopio, vi que hay comunicacion CAN entre BSI / ECU / BSM / RADIO...esto era lo que mas me preocupaba... Internamente, pareciera estar todo bien, ya que tengo comunicacion, pero la ecu no me da los pulsos de inyeccion ni de encendido... osea, estas señales salen de la ecu... el bsi le dice a la ecu que esta todo en orden y habilita estos dos puntos elementales, mientras que el bsm, se encarga de enclavar los relay de bomba, alimentacion de 12Vcc a actuadores, etc etc...


----------



## BerKoX

Buenas amigo gracias a todos por compartir información, tengo una pregunta sospecho que la computadora de mi neon 1997 sincronico SBEC3 esta defectuosa ya que fue la misma falla de un amigo con un modelo igual. Cual es la falla, el carro esta funcionando de forma normal y de repente se enciende la luz de  check engine y el carro busca a apagarse pero no lo hace y lo hace varias veces en un viaje. La pregunta como hago para desarmar la ECU y para retirar el gel protector.gracias


----------



## alexmx

BerKoX Antes de desarmar checa voltages y tus lineas y los sensores de cigueñal y levas, posiblemente tengas falla por ahi saludos


----------



## everardors

torres.electronico:   si ese es el fusible que te decia y la verdad no me se la secuencia de memoria, pero si es algo asi, creo que estas en lo correcto, lamento no poder ayudarte mas, aqui andamos por cualquier cosa, 


BerKoX: tiene razon alexmx, checa primero todo lo nesesario antes de entrar en la ecu por que te puede salir el tiro por la culata(asi se dice aca jeje), como en tu caso yo les conecto el escaner y los saco a dar la vuelta el vehiculo para ver que sensor se pierde primero, ayer mismo me trageron un carro que se apagaba al andar, paso por 5 talleres, y solo era una linea pelada que hacia tierra y la ecu se apagaba, el chavo ya lo avian desfalcado. ten cuidado


----------



## alexmx

torres.electronico, Esta linea de citroen son muy detallosos desde punto mecanico electrico y electronico, asi que ten paciencia, mira te comento hay dos cosas que puedes hacer pero necesitas que alguien te eche una mano, primera las señales o pulso son muy rapidos para hacer la prueba seria colocar el multimetro en las terminales de la ecu y ver el voltage pero que alguien de marcha, ojo es muy rapido tienes que estar a las vivas esto sirve para saber si la ecu manda pulso.

Siguiente paso es un fusible de proteccion tambien llamado linea fusible que al abrirse no hay voltage en la ecu, algunos estan en el bodycontrol o del lado del copiloto en el mazo de cables

Ultima puede que se te haya desprogramado la ecu  y este descociendo las señales del bsi aqui tendrias que hacer reprogramacion completa, es lomas recomendable, y en algunos casos tu llave hay lugares donde comprueban si esta bien o no... Espero haberte ayudado saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

​


alexmx dijo:


> Ultima puede que se te haya desprogramado la ecu  y este descociendo las señales del bsi aqui tendrias que hacer reprogramacion completa, es lomas recomendable, y en algunos casos tu llave hay lugares donde comprueban si esta bien o no... Espero haberte ayudado saludos



Me toco la cabeza (por no decir toco madera)... Voy a probar lo que me decis, pero espero que no sea eso, ya que son unos buenos morlacos entonces para poder ponerlo en marcha...lo mas gracioso, es que ya tengo guitres revoloteando al rededor del auto ofertandome plata asi como esta jajajaja... son todos bichos


----------



## alexmx

torres.electronico, te comento tambien tengas cuidado con las personas que le metan mano a tu auto, porque hay quienes gustan de experiemntar para aprender y dañan mas los modulos incluso llegan a borrar el software de la ecu, solo ten cuidado a donde llevas o quien mete mano saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

Si, tal cual Alex, eso acá en mi ciudad austral es muy comun; O peor aun... desarman, envian a baires y e cobran el 300%... El vehiculo solo necesitaba cambio de stereo...increible que este parado por un pela cables...
Citroen de Comodoro, no dispone gente y herramientas, por ese lado estoy muerto. Tengo un par de talleres amigos a los cuales les suelo dar una mano con reformas y reparaciones de ecus y por ese lado estoy medio contenido ya que lo que me falte, quizas lo tenga con ellos, pero el tema es que estoy sujeto a no solo la macana que se mandaron estos pibes al colocar el estereo, si no que tambien tendria que ver si hay alguna macana mas por que metio mano otra persona cuando esta gente se dio cuenta que no arrancaba... 
Esta semana me contestan de otro foro especialilzado en el tema si hay solucion viable a corto plazo o tengo que elegar directamente subiendo el vehiculo a un mosquito y llevandolo a baires...repito...me toco la cabeza (por no decir...toco madera)...saludos amigazo


----------



## togui00

alexmx dijo:


> togui00 te comento debes tener cuidado con lo que haces y dices lo que dices es que si hay tierra en en el pin 1 correcto pero no lo del pin 4 y 8 porque no le llega voltage entonces no puedes decir que es el integrado aunque lo cambies sera lo mismo porque no le llega el voltage, me explico, aqui tienes que ver el regulador, diodos y capacitores quien de ellos es el que no manda los 12 aprox, saludos



Hojole demasiado tarde tuve que salir por el trabajo y donde estaba no hay internet jajajja me lleve la pcm y ya le quite el circuito ya cambie todos los capacitores pero ahora no consigo el circuito 555 de superficie  que puedo hacer


----------



## alexmx

torres.electronico, he leido tus mensajes que todo ocurrio a partir del estereo, algunos autos tienen el mismo problema como el renault, lamd rover entre otros que con el solo hecho de cambiar el estereo o no ingresar correcto el codigo el auto no enciende, esto deriva dos cosas daño al fusible y la perdidda de programacion, te comento esto porque el auto funcionaba bien, todo fue a consecuencia del estereo, el estereo esta codificado es como un inmovilizador todo el sistema se autoescanea en segundos y si un modulo, (bsi, abs, estereo) no entrega la señal correcta no arranca, la unica solucion es reprogramacion checalo bien porque si no te saldra muy caro ojo no es mecanico ni problemas de linea, pero si le meten mano gente que no sepa si podria ocurrir ese daño saludos o si no quieres complicarte la vida acude a la agencia si eres el dueño original al parecer no te cobran o te cobran el 50% de lo que te saldria por fuera. saludos



togui00 lo mas correcto es checar que capacitor, diodo, resistencia, a veces cambias todo y resulta que era un integrado o viceversa, por las dimensiones y espacio lo mas recomendable es de smd o el normal pero tendrias que puentear y eso a la larga podria ocasionar corto al desprenderse los cables si no esta bien hecho el trabajo, aqui cabe de tu habilidad saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

Hola Ale, es lo que comente a la mitad de todos mis comentarios...es el BSI el que esta desprogramado... Ahi estoy buscando en google como se re-programan, que si no mal entendi, es un flasheo con lexia3


----------



## alexmx

torres.electronico, como te comente antes checa tu llave, no descartar el estereo, hay autos muy mañosos que no quedan con cosas usadas ni con nuevas y con lo que traen est bien, ahora la programacion es completa pero algo complicado a veces esta al 88% o 99% y se bloquea y hay que empezar de nuevo puedes tambien hacerlo con planet2000 saludos


----------



## torres.electronico

excelente TIP...gracias


----------



## everardors

Torres que paso ya arreglaste tu auto??


----------



## torres.electronico

No, lo voy a vender asi como esta...buena oferta razonable hace bailar al mono sin la banana jajajaja; Ya fue, me artó... Quiero ver si pongo en marcha la Kangoo y el fiat con esa plata y dejo de quemarme los pelos


----------



## everardors

Lastima que estas muy lejos, no has intentado llevarlo a un taller de adeveras especializado en la reprogramacion??  o de plano son escasos por tus tierras??


----------



## torres.electronico

everardors dijo:


> Lastima que estas muy lejos, no has intentado llevarlo a un taller de adeveras especializado en la reprogramacion??  o de plano son escasos por tus tierras??



La Patagonia Argentina se caracteriza por ser una zona practicamente desprotegida, abusada y depredada por chantas/chapuseros. Ademas, por lo que pagan lo que le pagan a un empleado de comercio, la mayoria prefiere trabajar del petroleo... 
Lamentablemente, en Comodoro se carece de un buen servicio tecnico multimarca y las agencias oficiales, juegan cambiando cosas hasta encotrar el problema...Mientras cambian, van sumando todo y luego lo acopañan con una sanata... Tal es el caso de un fiat iddea que entro en el taller de un amigo, que le hicieron cambiar hasta la ECU y el problema persistia... Se me ocurrio usar el osciloscopio y la red can estaba perfecta...se me ocurrio hacer circular el vehiculo y detecte que en pozos u movimientos, se perdia comunicacion y entraba un ruido rarisimo... Acto seguido, cable por cable inspeccion visual...desarme torpedo etc etc y encontre un cable mordido conuna ficha que va al vano motor que a simple vista, parei perfecto pero al moverlo con la mano, arrancaban los problemas... 
Ojo...no solo no hay servicios tecnicos buenos, si no que tambien faltan comonentes electronicos, etc...y si llegan, vienen inflados un 300% por ser zona sur y estar en una ciudad petrolera... 
No me duele regalar el auto, por que lo adquiri de una deuda que me tenian...por lo menos sigo recuperando algo de lo que perdi... Para mi gusto... prefiero la kangoo con su bomba lucas y el fiat uno con su caresa 40-40...El fiat uno, rompi la caja lancia...ahi tengo unos buenos morlacos para coprar una caja entera porque le rompi la carcaza... La kangoo entro para hacer un service de correas, y al salir, me rompio la tapa por estar mal armada...nadie se hace cargo (coo el pela cable del estereo)...asique en fin, me voy a dejar de quejar y a mover las cachas para oner mis dos bicitos en la calle de nuevo


----------



## nelsonjmm

Buenas tardes me podrian indicar como revisar y reparar una ecus esbec III de 80 pines, diagramas y todo lo concerniente a esta computadora automotriz, muchas gracias ...


----------



## alexmx

nelsonjmm Que falla tiene la ecu y asi dar indicaciones para su reparacion


----------



## pppppo

Supongo que el tema que describiré a continuación pertenece  a este post sino indíquenme lo correcto.
Problema al querer poner en marcha un motor vw polo 96. Chequee con u escáner y no aparece ninguna falla. Revise relays y tampoco. La chispa en el arranque es constante. Masa chequeadas. Llave contactora anulada y persiste la falla. El problema que encontré es que el pulso de inyección aparece y desaparece durante el arranque con el burro (probado con una punta lógica) por lo tanto a veces arranca y a veces no. Probe haciendo lo siguiente : puse una rueda en el aire y gire la rueda con un carro de balanceo y el motor arranco sin ninguna falla 20 veces seguidas mas o menos. Me dijeron que cambiara el distribuidor que es el que sincroniza el motor pero no me cierra porque provee el sincronismo de chispa también, la cual no tiene fallas aparentes. Ademas me facilitaron una ecu nueva y la falla era la misma.
Presupongo que tendría que conectar un osciloscopio para detectar que es lo que me introduce un ruido electrico que es a mi parecer el causante del problema (fuera de mi alcance aparte reparo tren delantero).
En mi opinión el causante debe ser el burro de arranque que mañana lunes revisare (Ojala sea eso).
Espero una opinión idónea porque nadie quiere agarrar estos autos viejos ni me supieron aclarar lo que pasaba Pero pequeño detalle, es de mi venerada suegra.


----------



## pppppo

Hoy lunes desarme el distribuidor y cambie los bujes del eje con lo cual elimine el pequeño juego que tenia pero persistía la falla. >Acto seguido saque el burro de arranque y cambie el portacarbones pero lo llamativo era un roce en el bobinado de la bobina. La cuestión es que sugun parece el cobre se había centrifugado y algunas bobinas rozaban contra la carcaza lo cual no producia perdidas de potencia apreciable ni ningún otro síntoma. Estas se reacomodaron para evitar el roce y rearmado todo adiós falla.
Concluyo según esto y mi poca experiencia que el causante de la falla era un ruido eléctrico producido por el arranque (la compu aparte parecía no establecer cual era el avance saltaba sobre valores muy diferentes). Pregunte ,desarrole y me respondi solo (Muy sano el hombre). Espero que sirva de algo esto que aunque no era electrónica la falla parecía ser tal.


----------



## torres.electronico

Gracias por el TIP!!! muchas veces estas cosas pueden saltar a la luz en  el osciloscopio (la falla de interferencias en el sensor de cigueñal y de levas en otros casos), pero llegar a la solucion como la hiciste vos, quizas se tarde  mucho mas si uno se encierra en la electronica pura y exclusivamente... Es como emplear el  escaner y quizas la falla no tiene nada que ver con el sensor que acusa  (como el diodo de la bobina del C5 v6... el scaner no tira errores u en algunas ocasiones, acusa la sonda que detecta bajo chimichurri, sin  embargo, cada tanto falla un cilindro)... es ahi donde entra en juego  muchas cosas y varias veces desarmamos la mitad de las cosas para  encontrarla...
gracias por tu aporte


----------



## pppppo

Asi paso, algunos amigos que se dedican a la parte de inyección estuvieron varios días, encontraron algunas fallas pero se les escapaba esta que era muy molesta y que era mas notoria en caliente. Con respecto a la suegra, minimo que prepare una de esas tortillas de fritas de 7 cm con el huevo crudo adentro y unas mila de peceto con dos stella para el domingo.


----------



## manfresto

Amigos del Foro,
alguno de uds ha reparado computadora de carro chrysler o dodge? Es la que llleva mucha resina, el problema es que la fuente de 5 y 8 volts no funcionan.Los transistores de corte estàn bien, reemplace el oscilador y genera los pulsos pero no hay salida de voltaje, ya probe el transformador y està bien. Alguna idea?
Los transistores tienen còdigo de fabrica 4651168 y el oscilador es el 4651634 lo reemplace por el 555. Revise capacitores y resistencias alrededor pero igual. Adjunto fotos para que tengan una idea.
gracias


----------



## museel

Saludos, lo que yo he hecho es con el pin out detectar los pines de 5 y 8V rastrearla hasta ver si hay alguna pista abierta, o encontrar los IC reguladores, si no encuentro algun remplazo comercial se puede adaptar reguladores de 5 y 8v 1A y adaptarlos, siempre y cuando la linea de alimentacion de 12V llegue al circuito regulador original ya que de alli se alimentaran los ic reguladores que se adaptaran, si no llega la alimentacion de 12v al regulador original primero hay que reactivar esa linea, seria cuestion de saber si tienes habilitada esa linea si no el problema seria la fuente conmutada que tiene, pero hay que saber en que punto se pierde el voltaje.


----------



## solaris8

> alguno de uds ha reparado computadora de carro chrysler o dodge?



como dice el compañero, deberíamos saber que ecu es, modelo  y año y tener el pinout
asi podes seguir las entradas y salidas


----------



## maddC

No sesi todavia venga al caso pero les comento que yo he reparado muuuchas ecus q twnian los igbt quemados sustitullendolos todos por bu941zp o BIP373 de bosch... ambos son drivers de bobina funcionan con una resistencia de 330ohm y se pueden armar fuera de la ecu para mas comodidad... espero a alguien le sirva... saludos...


----------



## pppppo

Ahí les comunico otra falla rara de las partner y fiat cubo. La compu se pone en emergencia y corta aleatoriamente uno de los inyectores. El problema son la bujías, reemplazar y listo. El escáner tira cualquier falla, sonda, esto, lo otro. no permite hacer conjeturas lógicas. Creo que es el motor 1.4.
Visiblemente las bujías están de 10 pero????


----------



## impa1

espero sirva esto, saludos


----------



## alexmx

hola amios pppppo y impa1, gracias por compartir algunos datos y claro que nos r¿sirven a todos aunque sepamos reparar, dia con dia surgen nuevas cosas, y aunque se cuente con experiencia a veces hay detallitos que nos atoran. Saludos


----------



## impa1

ecu sbec III de 80 pines


----------



## sowino

Saludos,nesecito ayuda con el reemplazo de un transistor para reparar mi pick úp,es una ranger 89 5 velocidades 4 cilindros y doble bujia por pistón. El problema es que no arranca y la bomba de gasolina funciona de manera continua en lugar de hacerlo durante 2 segundos al abrir el switch,después de unos 15 minutos con la llave abierta la bomba corta y arranca normal.
después de varias semanas localize la falla en la ECU,un par de condensadores con fuga y un transistor que no muestra ningún valor al medir su resistencia,cambié los condensadores pero el transistor no lo consigo,el vendedor me dijo que no los venden,que el mercado en ese sector está cerrado con la finalidad de que se deba comprar otra computadora,encontré 2 remplasos en el deshuesadero pero estaban dañadas y no estoy en posibilidad de comprarla en la agencia por el momento,además estoy casi seguro de encontrar algún sustituto con su ayuda,el transistor tiene los números:04s75 y abajo 836.

Gracias.


----------



## solaris8

trata de subir una foto, el numero y serie de la ecu a ver si encontramos el circuito o el transistor en cuestion


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y por que complicarse si los venden por Internet  ?


----------



## sowino

No pude subir fotos mas tarde lo intento nuevamente,sucede que sólo dispongo del movil y no encuentro el modo el número supongo es este:E9TF-12A650-A2A. Y con caracteres grandes dice B9T.
voy a buscar nueEvamente,ahora en mercado libre porque hoja de datos no encuentro.
sigo pendiente.


----------



## solaris8

por el transistor busca en steren, o algún otra casa que venda transistores y demás cosas electrónicas.
la serie es de esta ecu....

https://www.google.com/search?q=12A650


----------



## sowino

Adjunto las fotos,espero que se vean bien.

Pido el transistor diciendo que es de la serie 12A650?


----------



## solaris8

> Pido el transistor diciendo que es de la serie 12A650?



nop ese es la serie de la ecu....

el transistor sácalo y llévalo a una casa de electrónica.....


----------



## sowino

La ECU Está instalada en la camioneta y la idea es volverla a sacar hasta que consiga el remplazo,cómo dije antes después de unos minutos con el switch abierto arranca y funciona relativamente bien (tiene consumo exesivo pues al parecer no funciona bien el sensor de temperatura y el sistema egr según el código de autodiagnostico por voltaje de referencia bajo)El hecho de que después de un rato funcione me hace pensar que el transistor purda no ser tan específico y encuentre un equivalente.
El transistor es el primero de la izquierda en el disipador del fondo.podría alguien explicarme si es al calentarse que manda la señal a los actuadores?


----------



## torres.electronico

sacale la chapita del disipador asi se ve mejor... tomaste el trabajo de dibujar el circuito del mosfet o en lo peor de los casos, fuente (_dudo por el lugar donde esta y por el encapsulado, pero quien sabe_), para mas o menos saber si es canal N o canal P; Fijate a que numero de salida de la ecu va (pinout) , que va conectado a esa salida,etc etc ... Si no podemos sacarle la nomenclatura, se puede llegar a poner uno al tuntun segun la carga o funcion...
Vos tenes que pensar que todo lo que escribis, serian como nuestros ojos...si comentas poco, vemos poco... 
Indio, vos tenes el diagrama de esta reliquia? Yo por lo general, cuando eh tenido problemas en los cuales no puedo conseguir diagramas de circuitos y el componente original, eh estudiado el circuito eh implemente el 2n3055 - IRF740-540 etc etc empleando la misma carcaza como disipador... Los datos relevantes que siempre empleo son, tension de trabajo, corriente max y frecuencia de operacion (en el caso de los inyectores, etc etc)...


----------



## sowino

La chapita la saque para ver el número del transistor y si,me doy cuenta que faltan datos pero repito sólo dispongo del celular y es un verdadero lío responder desde el,se me han borrado los mensajes en varias ocaciones al intentar subirlos pero más tarde  pongo más datos,verifique hacia donde van las pistas de los condensadores y el transistor pero no tuve el acierto de dibujarlo,lo que si recuerdo es que rstan comprometidos el pin 8 que es el que provee tierra a la bomba pata que corte(cuando falla tiene 12 v y en cuanto convierte en tierra corta la bomba)y la terminal 46 que también es tierra para varios componentes.
sigo pendiente.


----------



## torres.electronico

los 12 presentes es normal por que el relay de bomba al no estar exitado tenes un pequeño retorno y es normal (al igual que en una bobina de encendido cuando no esta el pulso de ignicion, la bobina se transforma en resistencia y en el terminal negativo se presenta una tension casi casi de fuente pero de practicamente cero corriente)...
Espero mas datos por que con los que tengo mucho no puedo hacer... fijate por las dudas si el zocalo del relay de bomba esta bien y por las dudas, no hagas ningun puente entre las distintas mazas por uqe te vas a quedar sin chicha y limonada


----------



## sowino

Ok gracias por tomarte el tiempo para responder,más tarde Quito la ecu y checo los pines  involucrados,mientras tanto les comentó la falla,al abrir el switch se escucha el click tanto del relay de la bomba como el de eec,después de unos 15 min se escucha el relay del a/c,nuevamente el de la bomba ytambien hace click la válvula iac esto en ese orden y en un lapso de unos 2 segundos,entonces la camioneta prende a la primera.hice algunas medicionesmientras buscaba la falla y aquí les detalló algunas,esto seguramente servirá mucho para otros foristas con el mismo problemaEn el relay de la bomba el cable que viene del fusible dio el voltaje de la batería (vb) 12 v
el cable que viene del pin 22 de la ecu midió 0.98v cuando falla(fll)y vb en funcionamiento normal (fn)
el cable rojo (pines 37-57) vb
elcable nnaranja-azul (pin 8) vb con fll y o.o1 en fn

En el relay del eec no hubo camBIOS entre fll y fn

Cable negro-verde 0.00. (masa)
Cable amarillo-negro (fusible) vb
cable rojo-verde (ignición) vb
Cable rojo (pines37-57) vb


Sigue:



En el relay del a/c el único cambio es en el cable púrpura que viene de la ecu y pasa de vb con fll a 0.18 en fn

Los inyectores ya no los medi bien porque para entonces había localizado la falla pero al parecer suele es comun

La válvula by-pass midió vb en el cable rojo
y el cable gris(pin 21) 0.63 v. Con fll y pasa a 0.08 en f,,n.



Lo siento sigo con problemas para subir los mensajes más tarde sigo.

os inyectores ya no los medi bien porque para entonces había localizado la falla pero según lo que investigue cuando la bomba corre de manera continua suele no haber pulso de inyeccion y esto es coincidente con los condensadores dañados en la ECU. 

A continuacion subo unas imágenes con la lectura de los transistores,por cierto el dañado es el del otro bloque donde van 4 no 3 ,es el único que tiene la placa de retención,noten también que el número es diferente al dañado.
las líneas rojas y negras representan la polaridad de los cables del multímetro ,el cualuse en la escala de 200 k homes,espero se entienda.


----------



## torres.electronico

Me suena mas a falla fisica (alguna terminal maza) que electronica. Por ejemplo en la ford duty de un conocido, me volvi loco por que tiraba 18mil dtc, que ninguno tenia que ver con.la electrovalvula de gasoil... Si la encendia.con spray desde admision,  no joraba mas en.tod el.dia... Era la ecu que estaba floja y el movimiento del.motor en el.arranwie al parecer hacia que uma.maza funcione cuandobqueria...solucion?en ese caso los 6 tornillos que lebfaltan 
Busca errores fiicos primero...


----------



## sowino

Lo primero que hice fue buscar falsos contactos, no encontré nada.
Estuve ininvestigando y al parecer es una falla común en las ranger,ya no cheque los inyectores pero en estos casos cuando la bomba funciona de manera continua suele también no haber pulso a los inyectores por eso no arranca, también asociado a esto el autodiagnostico no funciona,cuando estás 3 fallas están presentes al abrir la ECU los condensadores suelen estar con fuga...eso fue lo que encontré en 2 de ellos el tercero no lo conseguí aún y como se veía bien así lo dejé,tal vez también deba cambiarlo pues fue lo que leí que hicieron y la falla se solucionó.
ya no estoy tan seguro que el transistor no sirva,frente al bloque con el disipador hay otro transistor similar y con valores parecidos así que volví a medir ahora en la escala de 20 Holmes en lugar de la de 2000 y obtuve valores de aproximadamente 2.2 Holmes,alguien con experiencia al respecto me puede decir si estos valores son posibles o están dañados ambos?


----------



## torres.electronico

sowino dijo:
			
		

> ...ya no estoy tan seguro que el transistor no sirva,frente al bloque con el disipador hay otro transistor similar y con valores parecidos así que volví a medir ahora en la escala de 20 Holmes en lugar de la de 2000 y obtuve valores de aproximadamente 2.2 Holmes,alguien con experiencia al respecto me puede decir si estos valores son posibles o están dañados ambos?



 sinceramente no te entendi 
Déjame darte un consejo para que no dañes aun mas lo que tienes... Date una vuelta opr la seccion wiki del foro...ahi tienes varios tutoriales de electronica.... chequea un poco ello y luego, si no comprendes perfectamente lo que tienes frente a ti, no pongas el multimetro no pongas el soldador... Por que? por que si te pasas de tempertura en algun componente o isla, se puede dañar... por que no medir algo sin saber como funciona? por que se puede quemar. Yo vi mucha gente que median continuidad patas de procesadores  resistencia tambien  y para peor, tambien vi en un foro peddir un telurimetro para medir la continuidad a chasis 
Pense en un comienzo que eras entendido en el tema, pero estas aclarando en cada rta tuya, que te estamos posiblemente ayudando a romper mas...
Te pedi claramente que te tomes el trabajo de dibujar en paint, papel, etc, el curcuito de los pines de salida (sensores / actuadores asfectados) y si tenias tiempo, aguas para arriba de esa pata para decirte que ver / modificar o suponer que es otra cosa... 
no se si me entendes lo que te digo,m lo unico que te piudo es que no te ofendas...te estoy dando una mano


----------



## sowino

No me ofendo,al contrario agradezco se tomen tiempo para responder,intente subir unas imágenes marcando los componentes y pines involucrados pero una y otra vez al intentar subirlos me los borro,al parecer después de unos minutos la página se actualiza automáticamente y al intentar subir algo me sale un mensaje diciendo que me identifique y todo se borraba.
ciertamente no soy muy entendido en el tema y estoy consciente que la ECU puede quedar ininservible ,Correre el riesgo,sin embargo ya llegue hasta aquí después de consultar algunos mecánicos que no tenian más idea que yo acerca de lo que esta fallando,el último me dijo que el módulo dis era el culpable a pesar que le había comentado que ya lo había chocado en autozone ,que le debía algo así como 25 dólares y que ese era su diagnóstico que hiciera lo que quisiera,imagínate.
por ahora estoy desempleado y no tengo muchas opciones como comprenderás,la camioneta la ocupó para hacerme de algún dinero mientras mejora mi situación,si no logró reparar la ECU en un mes más es posible que pueda comprar otra por mientras a surgir con el intento,ayer tarde la ocupe y al menos no ha empeorado,sigue exactamente igual.
ya estoy estudiando algunos tutoriales de electrónica gracias por la sugerencia,si no logró repararla al menos te puedo asegurar que he aprendido bastante y por lo menos ahora se para que sirve y dónde está cada sensor. 
Un abrazo.



Parece qué encontré el modo,nuevamente evite que se borrará mi mensaje.
servirá una foto o es necesario el dibujo a detalle de la tarjeta porque eso su lo veo complicado.


----------



## torres.electronico

Aunque sea un esquema conseptualbpara enteder el.circuito... Indio, vosvtenes en.el autodata el pinout y diagrama de esta ecu? Necesito ver esos.dos pines que me.comenta a que van colocados y como...


----------



## pppppo

Otra fallita, picado o pistoneo en motor ford 1.6 de ecosport, ka etc. Segun escaner no presenta falla. Problema excesiva luz de bujias, remplazadas y listo. En primera instancia esperaba una falla de sensores, ecu o exceso de aire o falta de combustible, baja presion de este etc. Como cobrar todo el analisis hecho si solo cambie las bujias, la idea es el desafio la  satisfaccion y el aprendizaje nomas.


----------



## torres.electronico

La apertura de la luz de bujias puede estar dado por sobre temperatura en el cilindro y por ende, mala calidad de las nuevas bosch chinas jajaja
eso lo aprendi cyando estaba experimentando con el encendiso electronico de conpeticion que arme y subi el circuito en otro topico... En paralelo, el mecanico jugaba con el carbirador...


----------



## pppppo

torres.electronico dijo:


> La apertura de la luz de bujias puede estar dado por sobre temperatura en el cilindro y por ende, mala calidad de las nuevas bosch chinas jajaja
> eso lo aprendi cyando estaba experimentando con el encendiso electronico de conpeticion que arme y subi el circuito en otro topico... En paralelo, el mecanico jugaba con el carbirador...



En este caso por los 30.000 km. Lo que mas resultado me da es ngk. Saludos don Torres


----------



## torres.electronico

pppppo dijo:


> En este caso por los 30.000 km. Lo que mas resultado me da es ngk. Saludos don Torres



30k??  no seas raton amigazo  yo no les dejaba pisar los 10k que ya se las fletaba 
Ya que estamos en el tema bujias, otro tip raro mas:
Cherokee sport 4L, visible chispa en 6 cilindros (color anaranjado pobre), señal de inyeccion correcta, el vehoculo no arranca.scaner sin dtc... cambio de bujias, el vehiculo arranco a la perfeccion.
(Lo de la chispa de color naranja lo vi despues de xambisr bujias y coml me parecio raro, puse nuevamente las viejas y note la diferencia.
saludos


----------



## rulirojo

Hola chicos !!.
*T*engo una Peugeot Partner 2001 naftera c*ON* gnc, hace unos dias se murio ,no tiene chispa ,la bobina funciona ,le cambie cables y bujias ,tiene arranque ,pero no enciende por la chispa.
La lleve a distintos lugares ,lamentablemente no tengo scanner , 
*B*ueno el ultimo me dijo q*UE* la Bsi recibe informacion ,pero no manda pulsos a la ecu , q*UE* para reparar debe me*D*ir cable *POR* cable para ir descartando , recien ahi me podria decir si hay q*UE* cambiar bsi/ecu , si se pueden reparar , si no tienene nada o cambiar alguna de ellas , para eso mamo de obra es un monton de dinero , mas si hay q*UE* cambiar algo.

Queridos chicos alguien me podria dar una mano con esto ? ...


----------



## rulirojo

Hola chicos !!.
*T*engo una Peugeot Partner 2001 naftera c*ON* gnc, hace unos dias se murio ,no tiene chispa ,la bobina funciona ,le cambie cables y bujias ,tiene arranque ,pero no enciende por la chispa.
La lleve a distintos lugares ,lamentablemente no tengo scanner , 
*B*ueno el ultimo me dijo q*UE* la Bsi recibe informacion ,pero no manda pulsos a la ecu , q*UE* para reparar debe me*D*ir cable *POR* cable para ir descartando , recien ahi me podria decir si hay q*UE* cambiar bsi/ecu , si se pueden reparar , si no tienene nada o cambiar alguna de ellas , para eso mamo de obra es un monton de dinero , mas si hay q*UE* cambiar algo.

Queridos chicos alguien me podria dar una mano con esto ? ...


----------



## torres.electronico

Si no tenes lasbherramoentasby conocimientos minimos, creo que se complica bastante poder ayudarte... lo mas trizte es que ya te comentaron que hay señal ckp-cmp, que es lo primero que haria yo en mirar... te consulto... cambiaste stereo, algun corto circuito raro o modificaste sacando o agregando algo? Puede ser que se desconfiguro el bsi... pero al ser un mar de posibilidades, te recomiendo en este caso prtocular, llevarlo a un taller mecanico que temga el escaner para estos vegiculos (que no es un simple obd2 generico)


----------



## torres.electronico

Si no tenes lasbherramoentasby conocimientos minimos, creo que se complica bastante poder ayudarte... lo mas trizte es que ya te comentaron que hay señal ckp-cmp, que es lo primero que haria yo en mirar... te consulto... cambiaste stereo, algun corto circuito raro o modificaste sacando o agregando algo? Puede ser que se desconfiguro el bsi... pero al ser un mar de posibilidades, te recomiendo en este caso prtocular, llevarlo a un taller mecanico que temga el escaner para estos vegiculos (que no es un simple obd2 generico)


----------



## pandacba

Primero que nada escribe de manera más inteligible, fuera de los orrores ortográficos no se entiende mucho lo que decis.
El BSI no tiene nada que ver con el encendido, ya que es la que se encarga de gestionar y controlar el resto del equipamiento electromecánico del auto, llamase lava limpiparabrisas, guiños, luces interiores, baliza, levantavidrios, cierre cetralizado etc
Cuando uno no conoce lo barato sale caro, y en esos sistemas si no se mide in situ para saber exactamente que es lo que ha sucedido, es imposible saber y la adivinación es algo que no se práctica en el foro, podes dañar gravemente otra cosa por intentar reparar sin saber lo que sucede en 95% de los casos


----------



## pandacba

Primero que nada escribe de manera más inteligible, fuera de los orrores ortográficos no se entiende mucho lo que decis.
El BSI no tiene nada que ver con el encendido, ya que es la que se encarga de gestionar y controlar el resto del equipamiento electromecánico del auto, llamase lava limpiparabrisas, guiños, luces interiores, baliza, levantavidrios, cierre cetralizado etc
Cuando uno no conoce lo barato sale caro, y en esos sistemas si no se mide in situ para saber exactamente que es lo que ha sucedido, es imposible saber y la adivinación es algo que no se práctica en el foro, podes dañar gravemente otra cosa por intentar reparar sin saber lo que sucede en 95% de los casos


----------



## DOSMETROS

movido a : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1007130/


----------



## torres.electronico

Hola, no concuerdo con lo que decis... me paso de tener un vehiculo (C3) sin encendido por que se habia desprogramado el bsi 
En aquel momento, todo arranco por mandar a cambiar el stereo


----------



## pandacba

tambien comanda la alarma del auto y actua sobre el encendido...


----------



## torres.electronico

pandacba dijo:


> ...El BSI no tiene nada que ver con el encendido, ya que es la que se encarga de gestionar y controlar el resto del equipamiento electromecánico del auto, llamase lava limpiparabrisas, guiños, luces interiores, baliza, levantavidrios, cierre cetralizado etc...







pandacba dijo:


> tambien comanda la alarma del auto y actua sobre el encendido...



no, trabaja directamente con el inmo,por eso te decia que no estaba del todo acuerdo con el 1er comentario... igualmente, sin el scaner lexia, no va poder hacer mucho meparece, por lo menos para saber si el problema radica apartir del bsi 
Salutes


----------



## rulirojo

Che muchas gracias por los comentarios...lo que pasa es que vas a un lado y te dicen una cosa vas a otro y t*E* dicen otra, pero en lo q*UE* concuerdan es en descoserte los bolsillos


----------



## torres.electronico

El tiempo y plata que invirtieron en conocimiento y herramientas tiene su precio... mas barato, cono ya te comentaron, puede salir mas caro


----------



## rulirojo

Saben que pasa,,,los mecanicos son tipos que estudiaron, pero hay algunos que son chantas y te cobran por mano de obra $6000, mas lo que haya que cambiar.
Asi un simple laburador no puede pagar esas tarifas.


----------



## Israelshifo

Buen día,

Tengo un problema con la ecu de una Escape 2006, marca falla en 2 bobinas de los cilindros. En bobina A y C. Ya se revisaron bobinas y se determino que la computadora se había dañado. Ya revise la computadora y me encontre los transistores 5503GM dañados y una resistencia DALE  WSR-2  0.04 Ω  1%  10511AD  recalentada. Alguien sabe cual seria el equivalente de estos transistores? si es un mosfet o un IGBT o un BJT? la verdad no encuentro información acerca de este dispositivo. Saludos...


----------



## SAMRIGO74

Buenas tardes compañeros requiero de su apoyo para el siguiente caso, al hacer la programacion de una ecu de ranger 2010 se marca un codigo de error P1374 el cual no me permite terminar el proceso de encendido no hay ignicion solo abre el switch y no arranca mucho agradecere sus aportaciones al respecto.

Saludos. ...


----------



## torres.electronico

Estoy limpiando la PC.... y para no tirar todo al bote de basura, voy a ir subiendo cosas que quizas le sirva a alguien
En el archivo "programaciones.rar", hay tecnicas para desinmo vehiculos (TIPS mas que nada)



sigo...en la carpeta "varios.rar" hay




sigo subiendo... si ven que hay algo que no sirve, lo borran... se que hay de todo, pero todo es comida para la materia gris que tare o temprano, tener en cuenta los siguientes conocimientos, salvan las papas mas de una ve



sigo con el backup de info sobre inyeccion... seguro que Horacio le va a sacar credito y lucro en su revista 



aca van varios sueltos por que me anda mal el guinrar... no se por que se cuelga...



mmmm, hasta acá no mas... estoy viendo que el resto son libros y por las dudas, no los subo ...


----------



## everardors

gracias torres muy buenos archivos


----------



## torres.electronico

De nada amigo, estoy pispeando que se puede y que no se puede subir del resto... Como son libros, tengo que leer bien los permisos por las dudas


----------



## Garbo

Hola Amigos, es buenissimo su foro, yo soy nuevo aqui,. les comento tengo un bmw 92 con ecu motronic 3.1. LA cuestion es que andaba en dos cilindros menos, le cambie los transistores darlington 30014 por el actual reemplazo, un de ellos estaba muy quedado, y ahora funciona en un cilindro menos. quisiera si alguien me puede dar una mano aqui. Desde ya muchas gracias:


----------



## torres.electronico

Suena a falta de maza, pero con osciloscopio en mano, verifica tener señal de disparo...arranquemos aguas arriba y dwspues seguimos viendo el resto. Hay veces que no nos damos cuenta que el inyector esta con baja impedancia (casi en corto) y al terminar de xanbiar el driver y probar, seguimos igual o peor


----------



## Garbo

Hola Amigos, tengo una ecu bosch motronic , la cuestion es que no enviaba señal a dos de sus bobinas de ignicion, ya que trae 6, una para cada cilindro, le cambie los transistores darlintong de dichos cilindros, uno de ellos estaba muy quemado, y ahora ese que estaba quemadisimo si da chispa, pero el otro no. mi pregunta o duda es, como pued o hacer saltar la chispa de ese cilindro tomando como refenercia la del cilindro opuesto?? la que ahora no me funciona es la del 6 6, que justamene opuesto a la señal del cilindro 1, ya que el orden de encendido es 1 5 3 6 2 4 ...


----------



## torres.electronico

mira, estamos hablando del encendido y de seguro va fallar... o sea, no es lo mismo, pero apra salir del paso podrias probar con una chispa perdida con el exitador de inyectores a partir de una señal...


----------



## Garbo

Muchas Gracias por tu interes, pero la exitacion a los inyectores no es secuencial, es agrupada de a 3 por vez.
Hay alguna forma de hacer una chispa opuesta??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pusiste osciloscopio en la base del Darlington que no anda ?

Probaste otro Darlington por las dudas ?

Agrego : Podrias sacar señal del CKP Sensor de Posición del Cigueñal (Crank Sensor) o del
Sensor de Posición del Arbol de Levas (Cam Sensor) y con un pic contar pulsos (posición) , medir velocidad y manejar el avance , en el Foro hay un CDI para moto con pic y avance que te vendría bien


----------



## mendez jose

Estamos en Venezuela, aqui no hay repuestos, hay que investigar mucho e inventar mas todavia ...


----------



## sergiot

Según recuerdo las motronik no traen sensor de levas, solo traen sensor de volante, por eso no es de inyección secuencial, o por lo menos eso creo yo.

Como te dijeron, medi con osciloscopio la señal de disparo, o fíjate como este el pre-driver que excita al tr.

Si tenes en claro cual es el cilindro opuesto, usá esa señal para disparar tu tr, y ojo que los pulsos de los inyectores no están sincronizados con los de la chispa.


----------



## torres.electronico

mendez jose dijo:


> Estamos en Venezuela, aqui no hay repuestos, hay que investigar mucho e inventar mas todavia ...



Hola Jose, si la ECU es muy cara o no se consigue, te puedo guiar para armar y colocar una mega. Tengo entendido que vale fortunas los mictocontroladores y demas cosas elctronicas en Venezuela... de ultima, si es una necesidad urgente, 
Mira precios axa (pesos argentinos) _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-568076625-megasquirt-2-pro-inyeccion-programable-nuevo-modelo-psm-_JM_
Y la pedis... de ultima, te paso todos los datos para que compres todo suemto y l armes vos (ahorras 1800$. 
Esa es una practica solucion cuando no se consigue una ecu o en su defecto, una admision que nos permita colocar un carburador


----------



## marveltony

Saludos foro, verán tengo un Vocho 92 full el problema radica que la computadora se quemo ciertamente es el pin 4 que va a la válvula IAC del Vocho, la computadora es una Temíc 340 000  también conocida como la digiplus 1.8 .  Al desarmar la computadora claramente se nota que es un transistor el problema es que como se quemo no se que transistor era ya que literalmente exploto  para mayor seña es el que esta junto a un transistor el T30550EL  por lo que espero puedan ayudarme a saber el numero de parte o en su defecto el transistor que le pueda quedar para que vuelva a funcionar saludos y espero su ayuda. ...


----------



## Dai101

Saludos a todos, este es mi primer post en este foro.

Tengo un Neon mod. 95 que compre hace poco y tengo algunos problemas con el. El auto de repente deja de funcionar. Se apaga completamente como si giraras la llave a OFF sin dar señales de que se va a apagar (jaloneos, "sputtering", falta de combustible, etc). En ocasiones al girar la llave momentos despues enciende pero usualmente tiene que pasar minutos u horas para que vuelva a responder.

Ya se ha escaneado en varias ocasiones y en todas ellas solo marco un error en una ocasion (el sensor del TPS, el cual el tecnico descarto como la falla que ocasiona que el auto se apague) incluso en una ocasion marco un error al tratar de conectarse a la computadora como si esta no se encontrara ahi.

Ya me han comentado que efectivamente es la misma la que tiene la falla y/o este deñada y que deberia repararla pero quiero quitarme de todas las dudas antes de pagar por ello. O si ustedes me pueden guiar para hacerlo yo mismo se agradecera.

Tengo conocimientos basicos en electronica y semi-avanzados ya en reparaciones en tarjetas y componentes asi que creo que podria hacerlo yo mismo. O conseguir una dañada y probar con ella primero. Ojala puedan ayudarme.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot

Que tal, te cuento, la ecu del neon 95 y 96 es distinta a todos los demás, ojo por si pensas en cambiarla.

Por otro lado, internamente esta bañada de una resina semitransparente en su totalidad, es casi imposible llegar a los componentes de manera sencilla.

Volviendo a la falla, dudo mucho que sea la ecu, es mas, nunca se debe dar como causa de una falla a la ecu sin antes realizar varias pruebas.

La falla que dices que hace es típica del sensor de levas, lamentablemente tu ecu no dispone de la función de emergencia la cual permite usar el auto sin dicho sensor, solo a partir del año 97 vinieron con esa función.

Pero, en todos los neones de la primer generación el mayor problema fue y es, el cableado del motor. Un consejo antes de seguir gastando dinero sin sentido y apelando a tus conocimientos de electrónica y electricidad, es que reemplaces todos los cables desde la ecu hasta los conectores, todo lo que rodea al motor.

Desconectas la batería y la sacas, sacas el cajón que la contiene, desconectas los conectores de todos los sensores y actuadores, abres todos los ramales de cables y con cable nuevo de 1mm2 de sección cambias los cables, yo dejé unos 3cm de cable original en cada conector, ahí soldaba el cable nuevo y aislaba con termocontraible, llevaba el cable hasta unos 10cm de la ecu y unía en ese punto.

Si estas dispuesto a hacer lo que te dije antes te sigo diciendo un par de cosas para que tengas en cuenta.


----------



## Dai101

WOW, esto fue rapido.

Lo comento lo de que estoy 99.99% de que es la ECU por que ya cotice y hable con varias empresas/talleres donde reparan ese tipo de unidades y me comentan que es una falla que aqueja a la gran mayoria de ECU's de ese modelo y año por los sintomas y demas que describi en mi post anterior.

Si, de antemano se que la ECU del Neon 95 es muy diferente en cuanto a funcionamiento, conectores y demas a los modelos posteriores (96 en delante) y comento que mientras funciona le hemos pasado el escaner y no marca ningun fallo de sensores y otros. Por cierto, una de las ocasiones en que hice el autodiagnostico tome video de la luz del check engine, los adjunto para ver que me pueden decir al respecto:





 
Eso fue antes cuando tenia tambien problemas en la bomba de combustible ya que no daba la presion adecuada y en ocasiones ni siquiera llegaba al riel. En ocasiones esa luz y el auto-diagnostico no ocurria. Fue cuando cai en cuenta que se trataba de algo con la ECU. Por cierto, tiempo despues de que se cambio la bomba y los apagones repentinos continuaban me encontre a alguien con un problema IDENTICO al mio:





 
Como pueden ver en los comentarios al final se soluciono reparando la ECU.

De cualquier manera hare lo que me comentas o vere si puedo conseguir un arnes completo.

De antemano gracias por los comentarios y seguiremos checando este tema.


----------



## sergiot

Los errores son el 44 que es el sensor de temperatura de la batería y el 21 que suele aparecer cuando le sacan el catalizador, ninguno de los errores mencionados hacen que el motor se pare.

Insisto, antes de atacar la ecu hacele el cableado a nuevo, no lo revises así nomás, hacelo nuevo, por mas que lo veas en buen estado.

La única manera que el motor se detenga es si el sensor de cigüeñal o el de levas, podes colocar en forma de testeo una serie de led's para que en el momento de la falla puedas ver en forma rápida que es lo que esta pasando o ver si alguna señal desaparece.

Puedes colocar uno en los 8V que alimenta los sensores importantes, otro en la señal, esta pasa de 0V a 5V por cada pulso, otro en los 12V de la bobina y en los inyectores, otro en los pulsos de la bobina y los pulsos de los inyectores.

Me pasó una falla muy extraña en el mio y termine haciendo todo lo que te dije, terminó siendo la valvula no-retorno de nafta que se bloqueaba cerrada y me dejaba la rampa sin nafta y cuando quería se abria y arrancaba normal, esa falla me llevo una semana encontrarla.


----------



## torres.electronico

Que dolor de cabeza las fallas esporadicas... por lo general "solo" aparecen con vehiculo en movimiwnto


----------



## michel almeida

Dai101 dijo:


> WOW, esto fue rapido.
> 
> Lo comento lo de que estoy 99.99% de que es la ECU por que ya cotice y hable con varias empresas/talleres donde reparan ese tipo de unidades y me comentan que es una falla que aqueja a la gran mayoria de ECU's de ese modelo y año por los sintomas y demas que describi en mi post anterior.
> 
> Si, de antemano se que la ECU del Neon 95 es muy diferente en cuanto a funcionamiento, conectores y demas a los modelos posteriores (96 en delante) y comento que mientras funciona le hemos pasado el escaner y no marca ningun fallo de sensores y otros. Por cierto, una de las ocasiones en que hice el autodiagnostico tome video de la luz del check engine, los adjunto para ver que me pueden decir al respecto:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNbZo2hXYI8
> 
> Eso fue antes cuando tenia tambien problemas en la bomba de combustible ya que no daba la presion adecuada y en ocasiones ni siquiera llegaba al riel. En ocasiones esa luz y el auto-diagnostico no ocurria. Fue cuando cai en cuenta que se trataba de algo con la ECU. Por cierto, tiempo despues de que se cambio la bomba y los apagones repentinos continuaban me encontre a alguien con un problema IDENTICO al mio:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENixzK4t1QQ
> 
> Como pueden ver en los comentarios al final se soluciono reparando la ECU.
> 
> De cualquier manera hare lo que me comentas o vere si puedo conseguir un arnes completo.
> 
> De antemano gracias por los comentarios y seguiremos checando este tema.



este defecto parece que los conectores de la ECU
mal contacto


----------



## sergiot

Habiendo desconectado varias ecu's de Chrysler, me animo a decirte que es casi imposible que tengan falsos contactos, la calidad del conector y la estanqueidad es perfecta, a menos que exista manoseo y rotura generada por algún mecanico sin experiencia.


----------



## cristian romero

*A*migo*,* los inyectores a los q*ue* se refiere son de inyeccion*,* pero necesito un favor*,* ud no me podria da*r* la referencia del integrado q*ue* esta al lado del riel de transistores de inyecion de esa ecu*,* le agradeceria*,* le adjunto la foto



antonioquinto dijo:


> Hola a Todos,
> 
> Estoy en proceso de una reparación de una ECU de Dodge caravan, modelo 1996, motor 3.3L con sistema de encendido DIS.


----------



## impa1

Medi continuidad desde la pinera hasta esos transistores y te vas a dar cuenta cual comanda las bobinas y lo reemplazas, saludos





cristian romero dijo:


> amigo los inyectores a los q se refiere son de inyeccion pero necesito un favor ud no me podria da la referencia del integrado q esta al lado del riel de transistores de inyecion de esa ecu le agradeceria le adjunto la foto



Mira el comentario 286!!!


----------



## torres.electronico

Buenas; Por casualidad alguien tiene informacion sobre como puedo sacar el antiarranque a un megane 1.6 8v mod 98?
Antes se podia arrancar colocando los 4 digitos con labtecla del cierre, ahora ya no.
Lei que anula el calculador de inyeccion, en otros lados, que solo anula el positivo de los inyectores; Tambien lei a alguien que realizo un puente y volvio abtener inyeccion, pero se guardo la info y no compartio... hay alguna manera de arrancarlo sin reprogramar? Los saludo atte


----------



## torres.electronico

Bueno, les comento que logre sacarle el bloqueo que tenia; Como primer paso, cargue la bateria  ... Segundo, no te que no tenia positivo en los inyectores; Asi que probe alimentandolos y si no esta en contacto, se abre... Le di contactos y bualaaaa, "enecndio"... lo acelere un poquito y se paro de nuevo  , pero, por lo menos me dejo poner despues el codigo de 4 digitos para entrar en modo emergencia... Para que no se me bloquee el motor nuevamente, lo que hice momentaneamente, fue hacer un puente en los cables rojo y amarillo-verde que estan detras de la llave de contacto; O sea, lo deje en modo instrumentos permanete (no tiene stereo asi que espero que no me mate la bateria)... voy a seguir buscando info para ver si le puedo dar una solucion definitiva; SAlutes


----------



## pcm2016

> cristian romero dijo:  Ver Mensaje
> amigo los inyectores a los q se refiere son de inyeccion pero necesito un favor ud no me podria da la referencia del integrado q esta al lado del riel de transistores de inyecion de esa ecu le agradeceria le adjunto la foto



el integrado al que haces referencia es una memoria flash M28F102

en la computadora del dodge neon el pin 67 activa el rele ASD. el cual no me trabaja. he buscado la señal en el pcb y no veo continuidad en ninguna pista. alguien tendra informacion de cual integrado es el que conecta con el pin 67?


----------



## Lider123

Hola pcm2016, Que año es tu carro, para saber que tipo de computadora trae.


----------



## cyborg70

Saludos: 

Este es mi primer post en esta comunidad que se ve muy interesante y donde veo que hay ganas de brindar apoyo a los que en ocasiones ya estamos "con el agua al cuello" y no sabemos que hacer con las benditas fallas... Ojala alguien pueda darme alguna explicación a mi problema. Tengo una ECU de Chrysler Town Country que tiene todas las señales de tierra de los seis inyectores aterrizadas permanentemente, se ve que hay pulsaciones porque checando con una lampara de prueba tipo LED se observan dichas pulsaciones, solo que el LED permanece siempre encendido y se observa una debil pulsación, pero como dije anteriormente el LED permanece siempre encendido y no se apaga como normalmente deberia hacerlo entre pulsacion y pulsacion. Aparte la tierra de sensores está desaparecida. ¿A que puede deberse éste problema? Agradezco cualquier comentario al respecto.


----------



## sergiot

Si activas a mano el rele del asd, se pone a masa el pin, no enciende el motor??

Recuerda que para que la pcm active el rele se deben las condiciones de señal del sensor de cigüeñal y sensor de levas y a su ves tienen que estar sincronizadas, sin esas condiciones el rele del asd no se activa.


----------



## pcm2016

Lider123 dijo:


> Hola pcm2016, Que año es tu carro, para saber que tipo de computadora trae.



La computadora es de un dodge neon año 98 automatico. tengo el esquematico del vehiculo pero al tratar de ver el pin 67 que es el que activa el rele ASD no encuentro donde llega en el circuito impreso, no se si esta rota la pista por debajo del conector? porque no me llega la señal de continuidad a ningun integrado . 

saludos





sergiot dijo:


> Si activas a mano el rele del asd, se pone a masa el pin, no enciende el motor??
> 
> Recuerda que para que la pcm active el rele se deben las condiciones de señal del sensor de cigüeñal y sensor de levas y a su ves tienen que estar sincronizadas, sin esas condiciones el rele del asd no se activa.




hola voy a verificar las condiciones para ver si activa el rele.

saludos y gracias


----------



## sergiot

Conectale un led al pin 32 y pin 33 para verificar los pulsos de ambos sensores, del pin a mas con una resistencia de 470ohms, deberías poder ver los pulsos de ambos.


----------



## pcm2016

como no tengo el carro me puse a simular las señales. La computadora respondió mandando activar el relé ASD y luego lo apaga. Me prestaron un scaner para ver cuales codigos tiene activado y marcaba TPS bajo. monitereo las revoluciones del motor y estan en 6000 rpm. Las señal que le puse del ckp es de 60 dientes totales - 2 dientes. Me parece que no son correctas las señales. Alguien tiene la informacion de esas señales como un diagrama de tiempo a ver si las puedo simular con un micro??? saludos


----------



## sergiot

Te cuento, la pcm activa por 2 segundos el asd cuando se pone en contacto, luego e ese tiempo la desactiva, al darle marcha detecta las señales del cigüeñal y levas, las misma llevan una sincronización exacta, si no es exacta aborta el arranque y no activa el ASD.

Hay un modo de emergencia y se utiliza cuando el sensor de levas no funciona, lo hace solo con el sensor de cigüeñal, el arranque se hace mas largo y después de unos 7 segundos la ecu se pone en emergencia y en modo de inyección simultanea, usando solo el sensor de cigüeñal.

Pero ojo, la señal del cigüeñal no es constante en el tiempo.


----------



## electromecanico

la abriste la ecu es muy comun que se vuelen pistas de la placa, controla masas , en el motor cables gruesos y masas a la ecu cables finos 

http://www.chrysler.com/en/owners/manuals/

http://www.autozone.com/repairguide...Diagrams/WIRING-DIAGRAMS/_/P-0900c1528003c6bb


----------



## sergiot

Si interpreté bien lo que dijiste, cuando conectan los inyectores, estos quedan inyectando combustible en forma constante??


----------



## sergiot

Estimados, les hago una consulta sobre esta ecu o pcm, esto es mas que nada informativo ya que si no se puede hacer funcionar la ecu me servirá para a futuro reparar alguna otra, la cuestión es la siguiente, esta ecu la han quemado en un intento de reparar el auto, este ya esta funcionando con una ecu usado que compro el propietario del auto, y después de año y medio de estar tirado lo puse en marcha hace una semana, la ecu original del auto no activa el relay del motor de arranque, el burro para los argentinos.

He destripado la ecu de casi todo el gel he incluso he sacado la placa de la caja de aluminio, medi todo lo medible con un tester tanto digital como analógico, pero nada aparenta estar mal.

No tengo mucha info de esa ecu, solo la que esta en este foro y en esta sección, la cuestión es que mido el pin 31 que es la salida que activa el relay y nada, no tiene ni una leve continuidad a masa o a tensión, es como que el pin estuviese en el "aire", por esa razón terminé levantando la placa de la caja a riesgo de romperla, pero no quedaba otra.

Si alguien tiene info o lidió con una falla así y tiene algún dato les agradecería sus comentarios.

Vuelvo a aclarar, el auto ya esta en marcha y andando.


----------



## solaris8

> la cuestión es que mido el pin 31 que es la salida que activa el relay y nada














terminal 2-3, el 31 esta libre....


----------



## sergiot

El neon 2000 es distinto


----------



## pcm2016

Buen dia. En internet encontre la forma de la señal de cigueñal y levas.  Me puse a programarlas en un microncontrolador y se las aplique a la computadora. Al colocar un scaner se leen 785 rpm que me concuerda con lo programado. Ahora me da pulsos de inyeccion y para la bobina de ignicion. Pero sigue sin activar el relé ASD.  Hay alguna otra condicion para activar el rele? que no sea solo los pulsos de cihueñal y levas. Lo que noto es que no activa la señal por 2 segundos siempre esta desactivada.


----------



## sergiot

La verdad que no, es mas, me parece que tenes quemado el driver que enciende el rele del asd.

Si hubiera una condición para que NO se active el asd, tampoco tendrías pulsos de inyección y señal en la bobina de encendido, parecería como que todo está funcionando bien menos el asd

Hiciste la prueba sobre el auto de activar el asd a mano?? yo lo he hecho en la reparación de un Neon que tenía varios problemas y arranco sin problemas, eso si, después me dedique a buscar la falla y eran los cables derretidos de la instalación eléctrica.

Una pregunta media obvia, pero nunca está demás sacar dudas, como se que estas emulando la ecu afuera del auto, al pin de la ecu que activa el asd, le conectas una carga de 12V al pin me imagino, no?


----------



## pcm2016

sergiot dijo:


> La verdad que no, es mas, me parece que tenes quemado el driver que enciende el rele del asd.
> 
> Si hubiera una condición para que NO se active el asd, tampoco tendrías pulsos de inyección y señal en la bobina de encendido, parecería como que todo está funcionando bien menos el asd
> 
> Hiciste la prueba sobre el auto de activar el asd a mano?? yo lo he hecho en la reparación de un Neon que tenía varios problemas y arranco sin problemas, eso si, después me dedique a buscar la falla y eran los cables derretidos de la instalación eléctrica.
> 
> Una pregunta media obvia, pero nunca está demás sacar dudas, como se que estas emulando la ecu afuera del auto, al pin de la ecu que activa el asd, le conectas una carga de 12V al pin me imagino, no?



tengo una fuente de 12V y con la ayuda del diagrama del vehiculo realizo las siguientes conexiones

Masa de bateria -> pin 10, 47, 50, 7, 76 (interruptor park/neutro)
voltaje bateria ->   pin 46, 20 (start)
la masa de los sensores todos van al pin 43 (iat, ect, ckp,cmp, etc)
5volt-> pin 61 que uso para alimentar un potenciometro que simua TPS y uno que simula el MAP ( el valor del potenciometro es de 2K)

para simular el IAT y el ECT, un reostato de 2k (reostato=potenciometro con el pin central soldado a uno de los extremos)

el ASD use un rele de vehiculo, el pin 86(bobina) y 30 (contacto) del rele a 12V, el pin 85  (bobina) del rele al pin 67 de la computadora y el pin 87 del rele al pin 6 de la computadora. 

para ver la señal de pulsos por cada inyector y salida coloco un led alimentado con 12 V y una resistencia limitadora de corriente 1k.

La señal del ckp y cmp la genero con un microcontrolador y van al pin 32 (ckp) y 33 (cmp) de la computadora.

el escaner lo conectas de la siguiente manera (conector OBD II)

pin 4,5 del escaner a masa
pin 16 del escaner A 12V
pin 7 del escaner a pin 65 de la computadora
pin 6 del escaner a pin 75 de la computadora


----------



## sergiot

Todo lo que estas haciendo está perfecto, solo un dato, los potes que usas para los sensores de temperatura podes poner de 10k que cuando miden cerca de los 20ºC, pero no tiene importancia para este caso.

Mirá, yo estoy peleando con un Neon como el tuyo que es de mi hijo, era mio anteriormente, no me esta manejando el paso a paso, cuando quiere lo hace y cuando quiere no lo hace y se bajan las vueltas hasta casi pararse, buscando info de esta ecu y de otra del neon 2000 me encuentro que muchos tuvieron problemas con las soldaduras de los pines del conector de la ecu a la placa, incluso la que estoy desarmando del neon 2000 veo que todos los pines tienen rajado el estaño.


----------



## pcm2016

sergiot dijo:


> Todo lo que estas haciendo está perfecto, solo un dato, los potes que usas para los sensores de temperatura podes poner de 10k que cuando miden cerca de los 20ºC, pero no tiene importancia para este caso.
> 
> Mirá, yo estoy peleando con un Neon como el tuyo que es de mi hijo, era mio anteriormente, no me esta manejando el paso a paso, cuando quiere lo hace y cuando quiere no lo hace y se bajan las vueltas hasta casi pararse, buscando info de esta ecu y de otra del neon 2000 me encuentro que muchos tuvieron problemas con las soldaduras de los pines del conector de la ecu a la placa, incluso la que estoy desarmando del neon 2000 veo que todos los pines tienen rajado el estaño.



Gracias por el dato voy a revisar con detalle las soldaduras


----------



## sergiot

Dale, el único tema es sacar el gel que cubre toda la ecu, yo estuve probando con tolueno, que no lo disuelve, pero lo ablanda al punto de poder quitarlo, tengo para probar acetona si logro mejores resultados.


----------



## pcm2016

la computadora de neon tiene inmobilizador?


----------



## sergiot

Las del 2g si, pero las del 1g no, solo traen el modulo rke que bloquea el motor de arranque, pero que yo sepa no trae inmovilizador propio.


----------



## everardors

Perdonen la intromision, solo queria pedir el link o la info de como simular el ckp y cmp con un micro, ojala puedan pasarlo, gracias


----------



## pcm2016

everardors dijo:


> Perdonen la intromision, solo queria pedir el link o la info de como simular el ckp y cmp con un micro, ojala puedan pasarlo, gracias



Buen dia. Yo utilicé un microcontrolador del fabricante microchip. Pero si tienes de otro fabricante y la manera de como programarlo lo puedes usar. 

Si buscas las señales de ckp y cmp para un neon 98, el link es:

http://www.dsmtuners.com/threads/setting-up-420a-crank-trigger-for-haltech.284890/


----------



## sergiot

Un dato para usar en los Neones posteriores al 97, sin la señal del sensor de levas, el cmp, la ecu entra en emergencia y enciende igual el motor en modo simultaneo, asi que para simplificar la emulación se podría obviar esa señal y solo hacer el tren de pulsos del ckp, solo que el arranque es mas largo que cuando recibe las dos señales.


----------



## pcm2016

Hola a todos alguien tendrá el numero de reemplazo del chip 
4651351
388DB748 es de una compuatdora neon 98 conector negro


----------



## sergiot

Tendras una foto de la placa con el chip puesto?


----------



## pcm2016

sergiot dijo:


> Tendras una foto de la placa con el chip puesto?



Este es el que coloca la señal para el rele asd.

saludos


----------



## sergiot

Me fijo que puede ser, estas seguro que no es un driver de motor paso a paso??
Es extraño que para activar un relay utilicen ese tipo de chip, pero todo es posible jajaja, si se de algo te aviso.


----------



## pcm2016

el chip controla el asd, la bomba de gasolina y el A/C, los otros pines parecen ser de control


----------



## sergiot

Que raro, es el mismo que maneja la valvula iac, entonces es posible que sea un grupo de transistores en un solo encapsulado y cada uno maneja una valvula distinta.

La asd se activa por baja, es decir es una entrada npn, si tenes identificado el pin del chip que va a la asd sería el colector del tr, el emisor va a masa y el disparo es la base, el tema es descubrir cual base corresponde a ese transistor, ojo puede mosfet también, pero es una simple llave electrónica.

Yo haría lo que te dije antes, coloco la ecu en el auto y pongo a masa el cable que viene de la bobina del relay del ads y le doy arranque, si arranca anulo la ecu en esa parte o le pongo un driver externo.


----------



## pcm2016

compare con otra computadora y falta 5 voltios en un pin. Se los pongo con una resistencia y empiaza a trabajar el asd el rele de A/c y ese señal es comun para el que maneja ell iac, parece ser una señal de habilitacion o control


----------



## sergiot

Te faltan los 5v dentro de la ecu o los 5v que van al tps, map y demás cosas?


----------



## pcm2016

sergiot dijo:


> Te faltan los 5v dentro de la ecu o los 5v que van al tps, map y demás cosas?



Buen dia. La fuente esta buena energiza los sensores y dentro hay 5 voltios en los integrados.


----------



## sergiot

Ah bien, hay un regulador de 5v de tres salidas junto a la memoria ram.


----------



## pcm2016

Alguien conoce como la computadora de neon monitorea el alternador porque me deja prendida la luz?


----------



## sergiot

Yo creo que lo que hace es medir la tensión que ingresa a la ecu y en base a ese valor referencia a masa el retorno del alternador.

Al alternador le va el cable verde con línea naranja, creo que era ese, de los 12V que salen del ads, el otro cable creo que es verde vuelve a la ecu, cuando pones contacto en el verde, es decir el retorno, tiene 12v mismo valor que en el verde-naranja, cuando arranca la ecu deriva a masa el cable verde, puede llegar a medir entre 6 y 7 volt para lograr una carga de 14.1V, si la ecu llega a poner a masa ese cable sería carga máxima y la tensión no se eleva, es cuando prende la luz de batería.


----------



## pcm2016

sergiot dijo:


> Estimados, les hago una consulta sobre esta ecu o pcm, esto es mas que nada informativo ya que si no se puede hacer funcionar la ecu me servirá para a futuro reparar alguna otra, la cuestión es la siguiente, esta ecu la han quemado en un intento de reparar el auto, este ya esta funcionando con una ecu usado que compro el propietario del auto, y después de año y medio de estar tirado lo puse en marcha hace una semana, la ecu original del auto no activa el relay del motor de arranque, el burro para los argentinos.
> 
> He destripado la ecu de casi todo el gel he incluso he sacado la placa de la caja de aluminio, medi todo lo medible con un tester tanto digital como analógico, pero nada aparenta estar mal.
> 
> No tengo mucha info de esa ecu, solo la que esta en este foro y en esta sección, la cuestión es que mido el pin 31 que es la salida que activa el relay y nada, no tiene ni una leve continuidad a masa o a tensión, es como que el pin estuviese en el "aire", por esa razón terminé levantando la placa de la caja a riesgo de romperla, pero no quedaba otra.
> 
> Si alguien tiene info o lidió con una falla así y tiene algún dato les agradecería sus comentarios.
> 
> Vuelvo a aclarar, el auto ya esta en marcha y andando.



Me van a traer una compu de neon 2000. Medire el pin y te digo los valores. espero no sea la misma falla. soy nuevo en estos temas y me dijeron que estas computadoras se bloquean. Estoy buscando informacion de como se pueden desbloquear. si alguien tiene informacion se lo agradeceria.
saludos


----------



## sergiot

Cualquier indo será bienvenida.

La ecu cuando se bloquea arranca el motor y a los 3segundos se apaga, es el mismo síntoma a encender el motor con otra llave no codificada para el transponder.


----------



## gaston37

hola en los ford fiestas o eco sport que comparten la misma electronica cuando quedan inmovilizadas no accionan el burro o motor de arranque como lo quieran llamar


----------



## sergiot

En el Chrysler neon 2g es distinto, el inmovilizador se comunica con la ecu y si código no coincide apaga el motor a los pocos segundos.

Segun estuve averiguando cuando no habilita el burro es porque no hay comunicación en el bus, incluso el tablero no prende el check engine.


----------



## pcm2016

sergiot dijo:


> Estimados, les hago una consulta sobre esta ecu o pcm, esto es mas que nada informativo ya que si no se puede hacer funcionar la ecu me servirá para a futuro reparar alguna otra, la cuestión es la siguiente, esta ecu la han quemado en un intento de .



Me trajeron la computadora de Neon. En el tester seleccione la escala de 20Mega resistencia, y colocando la punta de prueba positiva en el pin 31 y la punta de prueba negativa en masa (pin 50) o bateria (pin 46) se mide un valor de 3 Megaohm. Ahora si coloco la punta negativa en pin 31 y la punta de prueba positiva en pin 50 o 46 mide abierto tomando un tiempo para llegar a esa condicion.



Tengo que probarla pero me dicen que estas tienen immo. si alguien tiene alguna informacion de como saltarse el immo para probarla se lo agradeceria. saludos


----------



## sergiot

Así es, las pcm de los 2g tienen inmovilizador, lo que hacen es encender el motor y a los 3 segundos se apaga.

El transponder de la llave se encuentra al lado del tambor de arranque, este tiene una antena que rodea el tambor y lee la llave de encendido.

Se que hay forma de desbloquearlas, pero no se como, tal ves conectándose con algún escáner especial, porque no creo que sea cambiando alguna memoria del tipo eeprom, no he visto si las que están desbloqueadas tiene el gel original o fueron abiertas.


----------



## gaston37

que centralita trae ? osea modelo y numero de ecu tal vez por ahi hay algun archivo para hacerle inmoff


----------



## pcm2016

gaston37 dijo:


> que centralita trae ? osea modelo y numero de ecu tal vez por ahi hay algun archivo para hacerle inmoff



el numero de parte es chrysler 05293223AF se conoce como SBEC III de conector gris


----------



## gaston37

pcm2016 dijo:


> Me trajeron la computadora de Neon. En el tester seleccione la escala de 20Mega resistencia, y colocando la punta de prueba positiva en el pin 31 y la punta de prueba negativa en masa (pin 50) o bateria (pin 46) se mide un valor de 3 Megaohm. Ahora si coloco la punta negativa en pin 31 y la punta de prueba positiva en pin 50 o 46 mide abierto tomando un tiempo para llegar a esa condicion.
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo que probarla pero me dicen que estas tienen immo. si alguien tiene alguna informacion de como saltarse el immo para probarla se lo agradeceria. saludos



por lo que comentas al medir hay un electrolitico y por eso es asi la lectura


----------



## carlosnavarrete

Hace unos días mi primo me dio la ecu de su auto y la destape y necesito calarla ya que tenia una pista quemada, alguien me podría facilitar el diagrama de esta ecu? necesito encontrar los pines de salida asi como sus entradas, gracias.  

Chrysler P/N P56044 428AE


----------



## sergiot

Estas pidiendo en santo grial, si lo encontras postéalo en el foro, es casi imposible esa información, solo esta la instalación eléctrica de auto en general.


----------



## carlosnavarrete

Espero encontrarlo, si lo encuentro lo paso saludos!


----------



## Dofaneite

Con el manual de servicio del vehiculo puedes ver el pinout y chequear la fuente de alimentacion de los sensores que es de +5Vdc y puede ser que tenga una de +7Vdc que es la que alimenta al sensor de posicion del Cigueñal. Tambien te indica por donde es la alimentacion de +12Vdc y los pines GND de la ECU


----------



## cocomovil

amigos tengo un drama con una ecm de un n14 celect, el camion arranca bien en frio, todo impecable, le hicimos escaner y arrojo 3 errores ;


FAULT CODE 434 Unswitched Battery Supply Circuit 
FAULT CODE 254 Fuel Shutoff Solenoid Supply Circuit
FAULT CODE 335 ECM RAM Memory 

los primeros 2 se revisaron tensiones, perdidas de corriente, se solucionaron, pero sigue con problemas

el problema es que puedo tener el motor todo el dia encendido, trabjando, pero cuadno lo apago, y quiero encender de nuevo, no hay señal a las luces de tablero, y el camion no parte nada de nada, no encienden las luces o quedan fijas y no se apagan, este sintoma lo hace cuadno el motor esta activado ya. Aun no sacamos la ecm oara ver si tiene algun elemento en corte interno, que me aconsejan ustedes?

de antemano gracias


----------



## sergiot

No tengo experiencia en nada sobre camiones, pero en muchos automoviles la ecm o pcm o ecu, se comunica con el tablero via "can" o algún tipo de protocolo de comunicación, cuando hace esas cosas suelen ser problemas de la ecm, sobre todo por ese error de memoria interna, y ademas suelen ser problemas aleatorios.


----------



## pakatelas60

hola
tendras informacion sobre ecm's cummins ya que tengo problemas con la comunicacion de diagnostico y queria ver si es posible checarla, por otro lado preguntarte como sacar la tablilla ya que esta sellada, gracias por atender mi pregunta


----------



## pcm2016

Buenas tengo una computadora de caja (código 09B 927 750 M de un Seat Alhambra) la cual tiene un severo daño en la tarjeta. En las imágenes se puede apreciar el daño en la esquina superior derecha. Quisiera saber si alguien tiene una computadora igual que me pueda enviar unas fotos de la zona a reparar por ambos lados para tratar de reconstruir las pistas. 

Saludos


----------



## pcm2016

Buenas tengo una computadora de neon 98 la cual tiene malo el micro-controlador principal, específicamente tiene en corto una entrada analógica. El chip lo dispongo pero en otra computadora que es usada para repuestos. la pregunta es:

es suficiente con reemplazar el micro-controlador?

Se necesita cambiar algún otro componente? como una eeprom o la memoria principal?

saludos.


----------



## sergiot

Creería que es un microcontrolador sin firmware, el mismo suele estar grabado en una memoria externa del tipo eprom o flash, creo que la parte mas compleja es sacar sin romper el chip de la pcm donante.


----------



## pcm2016

gracias por la ayuda. Luego les cuento el resultado


----------



## Leandrocd28

lararich dijo:


> Gracias por tus comentarios
> 
> Las computadoras de ese tipo tienen la misma fuente de alimentacion
> son una evolucion de la SBEC
> 
> Claro que te puedo apoyar tenemos un taller de Reparación Moludos Electrónicos Automotrices de Gasolina y Diesel
> 
> Que falla presenta ?



Hola me atrevo a preguntarte sobre que componente es el oscilador de la fuente de la sbec3 te agradeceria mucho si me consiguiera este dato


----------



## Ferbenja

Saludos torres electronico, con respecto a tu consulta del immo de renault, puedes subir imagen de la etiqueta de la ecu, estoy seguro que te puedo ayudar a eliminar el sistema eso se llama imo off.

Ferbenja


----------



## torres.electronico

Ferbenja dijo:


> Saludos torres electronico, con respecto a tu consulta del immo de renault, puedes subir imagen de la etiqueta de la ecu, estoy seguro que te puedo ayudar a eliminar el sistema eso se llama imo off.
> 
> Ferbenja



Gracias por la buena voluntad y predisposicion, pero el auto se lo quedo la madre de mis hijos 
Ahora que se haga cargo el pata de lana


----------



## Ferbenja

jajajajajajaja , saludos


----------



## kalinha

Amigos alguien tendra el esquema de una computadora toyota 3C-E año 2002


----------



## pcm2016

Una toyota terios 2006 con la siguiente falla.

solo prende cuando se le rocia gasolina por el cuerpo de aceleracion.

se verifico lo siguiente.

presion de gasolina....ok
pulsos de inyectores...ok
inyectores.....ok

se pasa escaner y da codigo p1227. El escaner dice referirse al manual. 
Consegui el manual y ese codigo no esta documentado. 

Alguien ha tenido experiencia con ese codigo??

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS

Evidentemente no está inyectando !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, cuándo te refieres a "sólo prende"
quieres decir al motor?
Siendo así, si arranca el motor, al alimentar de combustible en el cuerpo de aceleración, entonces por algún motivo, no hay paso de combustible a través de los inyectores.
Varía la señal del sensor MAP,  cuándo está el motor detenido, respecto a cuándo le intentas dar marcha? Dices que el pulso de inyectores es "ok" pero llegan a los mismos.
Puede haber problemas con el sensor TPS, aunque éste cuando falla, no es estable la aceleración.


----------



## capitanp

yo iria por sensor de vacío y posición de la mariposa


----------



## pcm2016

gracias por su ayuda.

El sensor map tiene un valor de 3.8 voltios con el motor detenido, y al dar arranque el valor cambia a voltaje inferior. Revisaré el sensor tps. El escaner da codigo p1227, que significa este codigo?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

pcm2016 dijo:


> solo prende cuando se le rocia gasolina por el cuerpo de aceleracion.


 
Y permanece encendido ?


----------



## pcm2016

luego se apaga. Tendra algo que ver el codigo p1227??? no he encontrado documentacion de dicho codigo.


----------



## soulblack

Revisa las tomas de tierra y las (+),ese valor de voltaje al map debe estar rondando los 5V de entrada al sensor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se el código , pero no llega nafta:

Mediste si le llegan los pulsos a los inyectores ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Revisa los conectores de los inyectores a la ECU


----------



## pcm2016

tomare en cuenta sus sugerencias. El martes realizo las mediciones en los inyectores y las tomas de tierra. la falla me dicen que ocurrio despues de haber rectificado la camara. lo probable es que dejasen algo sin conectar.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

nanananana

sabes lo que yo haria en esos casos.

es quitar el riel de inyectores, una vez fuera del multiple de admisión le diria a un monkyki dale marcha y veria si mientras da marcha rocia gasolina.

si no rocia gasolina checaria las terminales de los arneses de los inyectores que no esten muy resecos.

es decir abres switch y con el multimetro revisar que haya voltaje en las terminales de los inyectores un plug del multimetro a bateria y uno a un pin del arnes del inyector,y asi para todos.

si todo esta OK. es muy simple el RELAY de gasolina, hay casos que abres switch se oye cuerpo de aceleracion IAC y bomba de gasolina si das marcha y no pifa, entonces puede que el rele de la gasolina esta haciendo sus patrañas, puentealo y haz una nueva prueba.

no se como checaste la precion de la gasolina pero si el regulador de gasolina no esta bueno que es un caso comun que no pifa, entonces no genera la precion suficiente para llenar el riel de inyectores.

ese regulador hay de 2 tipos uno que funciona por vacio y otro solo por precion , este ultimo se encuentra dentro de la bomba de gasolina , es decir cuando los O rings o juntas toricas fallan pues el carro falla, y si le quitas una manguera se ve que avienta gasolina pero si la vuelves a conectar el carro nomas no arranca por que no tiene nada de precion.

soluciones temporales:

1.-conectar la bomba directo a la bateria para que siempre haya presion moderadamente aceptable.
2.- darle unos fregadazos tecnicos al tanque de la gasolina.
3.-reemplazar los O rings del regulador.
4.- tener el tanque de gasolina casi lleno para que casi no falle.


----------



## capitanp

codigo p1227  Cyl.3  - Fuel Inj. Circ. Short to Ground

Creo que eso resumiria todo


----------



## sergiot

Ese código en la tabla de obd2 tiene varios significados, uno es como que dijeron antes, pero dependiendo del fabricante puede tener variables, lo mismo me pasa con los Chrysler que tienen sus propias tablas de fallas para los mismo códigos.

El map tiene que medir cercano a los 4V con motor detenido, motor en marcha y en ralentí 1.4V, el tps en ralentí 0.7V aprox.

Como te han dicho, si al inyectar combustible por la admisión el motor arranca, el problema esta en los inyectores, la ecu, o la presión de combustible, una leve posibilidad es que el sensor de temperatura del agua esté fuera de escala y le diga a la ecu que el motor esta a 100º y en realidad esta a 15º y el pulso de inyección se hace tan fino que no alcanza la cantidad de combustible-aire para encender.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

jaja o un cable roto en donde menos lo imaginas ya me ha pasado varias veces donde se corto 1 cablecito en el sensor de temperatura y el coche no se apagaba.

1 cable roto en un arnes de TPS y el carro le fallaba el cilindro 3, 1 cable roto en el cuerpo de aceleracion y el carro aceleraba pero cascabeleaba y 1 switch de freno tostado y el carro deja de acelerar hasta que lo enciendes pisas freno mientras acelera el carro se le va la aceleracion.

son fallas que nadie se imagina


----------



## soulblack

si bajaron camara lo normal es que hallan dañado las puestas a tierra,que en la mayoria las llevan ahí


----------



## pcm2016

saque el riel de inyectores y dos de ellos trabajaban y los otros no rociaban.
Los mande a limpiar y el carro sigue con la misma falla. 
La presion de combustible medida fue de 55 psi, alguien conoce cual es el valor que da el fabricante fabricante?



le saque los codigos luminosos haciendo un puente en conector obd2 entre pin 12 y 4. La computadora no da codigos con este metodo. Usandon un escaner sigue dando el codigo p1227.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

mmm no me agrada nada ese diagnostico suena que pudiste haber hecho mas antes de mandar lavar.

lo que hubiera hecho yo era cambiar los inyectores de lugar los que trabajan a los que no trabajan y ver que pasa, 

si la falla es la misma el problema son los inyectores.
si la falla se corrige el problema puede estar en la computadora.

suena a como cuando mi ayudante dice borre los codigos Doc que mas hago?
¿revisaste que decia los codigos y que los origino?
NO
entonces deberias revisar antes de borrar por borrar


----------



## pcm2016

previamente antes de realizar la limpieza de los inyectores, revise que los cuatro tuvieran senal, para ello use un led con una resistencia. luego los saque del riel y solo funcionaban dos. los hice limpiar y funcionaron los cuatro inyectores. el unico codigo que tiene es el p1227. Este codigo esta presente antes de la limpieza y despues de la limpieza.



la presion de la bomba la medida fue de 55 psi pero no tengo valor de referencia para comprobar que sea el correcto.


----------



## pcm2016

Todavia la camioneta sigue sin encender. Hoy nos dimos cuenta que el voltaje cuando se daba arranque quedaba por 8 voltios. Cambiamos la bateria y ahora el voltaje se mantiene en 10 voltios al darla arranque. Le saque los codigos por el check engine y da codigo 73. Que segun el manual es la valvula VVT.
Alguien sabe como funciona?
por otro lado medi el clareance de las valvulas y encuentro que hay dos de admision con valor de 4 y 3 milsesimas de pulgada. En el manual se recomienda entre 6 y 10 milesimas.


----------



## sergiot

Buen dia colegas, como dice el titulo, estoy necesitando si alguien me puede facilitar los circuitos internos de las pcm de Chrysler, mas precisamente la línea Sbec la que vienen en los Neon, stratus, Caravan y algunos mas, son las típicas bañadas en gel.

No me importaría del auto que sea, ya que muchas se basan en la misma placa base, cambiando solo algunas pocas cosas y el programa.
Desde ya muchas gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## Gerardo 10

denispayes dijo:


> hola amigos, alguien me podria decir con que puedo reemplazar el igbt de mi dodge caravan, ya lo busque y no lo encuentro.


Hola vi ésta publicación de hace muchos años y me encuentro hoy con el mismo problema, me podrías ayudar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*denispayes *Última visita  Oct 17, 2013 , no creo que vaya a contestar !


----------

